# In Jerusalem, Israel now.



## teddyearp (Apr 22, 2015)

Well this is day three for me here. I am waiting for the 8:00 siren for the beginning of independence day while here at my apartment on king George st.

Today while driving through the Jordan valley the siren sounded and the car behind me and I pulled over and got out of our vehicles. Many cars with green plates kept driving, one truck with green plates got very close to me making me feel like I had to scrunch up against my car. But I have a big gut. Then four other cars with yellow plates came from the other direction and stopped as well. Wee all stood, both looking at each other and looking down.

Awesome moment for me, I was glad to be a part if it.

Another thing I posted for is I have seen plenty of black people here and none of them seemed to be being discriminated against at all. In fact I saw a very happy black Israeli couple hiking down to the Meshushim pool the other day.

I'll let you know if I find some unhappy Arabs as well. The Arab owners of my hotel in Tiberius seem to be just fine.

Gotta love the propaganda, especially when you can visit and see for oneself the lies they contain.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 22, 2015)

They love tourists don't they? Be sure to take lots of pics.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Teddy.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 22, 2015)

Penelope said:


> They love tourists don't they? Be sure to take lots of pics.



Yeah, they love $$$$$$$$.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 22, 2015)

Penelope, in your veiled attempt to dis me, I must remind you and the board (not roudy), that I am not a tourist as in guided and pampered. I am a traveler and visitor. I drove my self around all over the Golan and now am a visitor here in this wondrous free land in the capitol, Jerusalem. But keep up your lies. That's all you're good for. Bitch.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey Teddy, are you going to bring Penelope a Gazan special edition suicide vest she requested as a souvenir?


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 22, 2015)

And the music is starting. I will say this. I wouldn't go near east j-sem. Poor pals are feeling their "nakba" brought about by their leaders.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Well this is day three for me here. I am waiting for the 8:00 siren for the beginning of independence day while here at my apartment on king George st.
> 
> Today while driving through the Jordan valley the siren sounded and the car behind me and I pulled over and got out of our vehicles. Many cars with green plates kept driving, one truck with green plates got very close to me making me feel like I had to scrunch up against my car. But I have a big gut. Then four other cars with yellow plates came from the other direction and stopped as well. Wee all stood, both looking at each other and looking down.
> 
> ...







 Have a good time and pull some of those Israeli lookers just for me. Look out for monte he might be there as well trying to make a name for himself.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2015)

Penelope said:


> They love tourists don't they? Be sure to take lots of pics.






 Who the arabs, only because they can take their eyes out.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 22, 2015)

*Happy 67th* *Yom Ha'atzmaut, Israel!

Keep us posted, teddyearp *


----------



## Penelope (Apr 22, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Penelope, in your veiled attempt to dis me, I must remind you and the board (not roudy), that I am not a tourist as in guided and pampered. I am a traveler and visitor. I drove my self around all over the Golan and now am a visitor here in this wondrous free land in the capitol, Jerusalem. But keep up your lies. That's all you're good for. Bitch.



I meant the blacks you saw. But since your a traveler and visitor and been there before, try going into some of the not so nice places and get back to us. Go into E. Jeru and talk to the Pals maybe. I'm sure this is not a happy remembrance day for them, but your a Zionist so what do you care.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 22, 2015)

Still don't know the difference between your and you're?  Anyhow, if you want to fit into that Hamas hand made special edition suicide vest you asked Teddy to get you, you need to loose some weight, like about 200 LBS at least.


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 22, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Well this is day three for me here. I am waiting for the 8:00 siren for the beginning of independence day while here at my apartment on king George st.
> 
> Today while driving through the Jordan valley the siren sounded and the car behind me and I pulled over and got out of our vehicles. Many cars with green plates kept driving, one truck with green plates got very close to me making me feel like I had to scrunch up against my car. But I have a big gut. Then four other cars with yellow plates came from the other direction and stopped as well. Wee all stood, both looking at each other and looking down.
> 
> ...



Enjoy your stay. I would HIGHLY advise going to the Wall it's amazing. Goto East Jerusalem also, but get a Arab guide just in case. I would HIGHLY recommend taking a trip to Mazada.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 22, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Still don't know the difference between your and you're?  Anyhow, if you want to fit into that Hamas hand made special edition suicide vest you asked Teddy to get you, you need to loose some weight, like about 200 LBS at least.



I don't have 200lbs to loose. I'll pass on the vest, my knowledge is my weapon.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 22, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Still don't know the difference between your and you're?  Anyhow, if you want to fit into that Hamas hand made special edition suicide vest you asked Teddy to get you, you need to loose some weight, like about 200 LBS at least.
> ...



You have zero knowledge.  It's  going take you at least 15 years of proper education to make up for your ignorance and stupidity.  You can loose the 200 LBS in much less time.  Besides, isn't it the biggest honor for every Palestinian woman?  Remember, after you blow yourself up, you turn into one of those eternal 72 virgins for the Jihadists to enjoy.  And isn't that every woman's dream, Fatima?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 22, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Still don't know the difference between your and you're?  Anyhow, if you want to fit into that Hamas hand made special edition suicide vest you asked Teddy to get you, you need to loose some weight, like about 200 LBS at least.
> ...


And you're walking around disarmed? That's not good.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 22, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> And the music is starting. I will say this. I wouldn't go near east j-sem. Poor pals are feeling their "nakba" brought about by their leaders.



Eat the Shawarma, Teddy, eat the Shawarma!
Visit the Mahane Yehuda Market Friday afternoon, the Kotel Friday before sundown followed by dinner at the King David Hotel (about a 20 minute walk). All are eye-openers.


----------



## toastman (Apr 22, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Still don't know the difference between your and you're?  Anyhow, if you want to fit into that Hamas hand made special edition suicide vest you asked Teddy to get you, you need to loose some weight, like about 200 LBS at least.


You know how many times I've correcter her with the your you're mistake???


----------



## toastman (Apr 22, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## Penelope (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm not here for English lessons.  I am here to see some pictures of Israel.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 22, 2015)

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Still don't know the difference between your and you're?  Anyhow, if you want to fit into that Hamas hand made special edition suicide vest you asked Teddy to get you, you need to loose some weight, like about 200 LBS at least.
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Apr 22, 2015)

^^^^^^^

No souvenir for you.  Even Palesrinian suicide bomb manufacturers have standards. Teddy was going to buy it for you from the Gucci store in central Gaza.


----------



## theliq (Apr 22, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Well this is day three for me here. I am waiting for the 8:00 siren for the beginning of independence day while here at my apartment on king George st.
> 
> Today while driving through the Jordan valley the siren sounded and the car behind me and I pulled over and got out of our vehicles. Many cars with green plates kept driving, one truck with green plates got very close to me making me feel like I had to scrunch up against my car. But I have a big gut. Then four other cars with yellow plates came from the other direction and stopped as well. Wee all stood, both looking at each other and looking down.
> 
> ...


Your OBSEQUIOUS Posts are starting to grate on this poster.........Jews even discriminate against each other.......let alone "Blacks" your description and Palestinians you fool..........Gotta LOVE YOUR PROPAGANDA.   were they actually "Blacks or Ethiopian Jews" I don't reckon you'd know the difference.So you'll "LET US KNOW IF YOU FIND SOME UNHAPPY ARABS"(You mean Palestinians) Well that comment alone shows what a total Idiot you are.steve


----------



## theliq (Apr 22, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > They love tourists don't they? Be sure to take lots of pics.
> ...


Moronic Comment.................................................as usual


----------



## theliq (Apr 22, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Well this is day three for me here. I am waiting for the 8:00 siren for the beginning of independence day while here at my apartment on king George st.
> ...


Your meaning of "Pull" is...????????.......because in Britain and Australia it means "TO HAVE SEXUAL INTERCOURSE".......what the hell are you fcuking talking about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theliq (Apr 22, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> No souvenir for you.  Even Palesrinian suicide bomb manufacturers have standards. Teddy was going to buy it for you from the Gucci store in central Gaza.


You Roudy are reducing this thread to a base level if it wasn't already....steve...come on you can do better


----------



## theliq (Apr 22, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > They love tourists don't they? Be sure to take lots of pics.
> ...


Jews you obviously mean Roudy,try to elucidate your post clearer please...steve


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 22, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Frankly, I'm worried about the state of your health, Steve. When's your physical checkup due?  You are rambling again.


----------



## toastman (Apr 22, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You haven't heard Hoss?? The doctors gave up on Steve a few months back.


----------



## theliq (Apr 22, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Thanks for Caring Hoss, but I'm just Sweet and Dandy.....................stevie baby


----------



## theliq (Apr 22, 2015)

toastman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Quite the opposite Toastie,they love the blood I still give............it's all quality,but thanks for caring all the same......steve


----------



## theliq (Apr 22, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Hoss,had you of said "My Mental Health" I might have agreed with you..LOL...steve


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 22, 2015)

theliq said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta love the propaganda, especially when you can visit and see for oneself the lies they contain.
> ...



Everything that does not support your mindless hate for Joooos grates on you, Princess. Get over it or ignore the thread. Problem solved.


----------



## theliq (Apr 23, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


I do not HATE Jews at all.....being a lot more educated that most of you,more open minded and travelling the world including Israel.....I have a grasp of reality and truth..............When posters like Teddy make the most ridiculous comments like "I will let you know if I find any UNHAPPY ARABS''.......firstly it's Palestinians....then these comment of mine should be made..........They are merely Teddy's inaccurate Opinion only......Your suggestion of me Hating Jews is too Banal to take seriously..........I more that anyone believe in an Israel and Palestine.........For you and other members of your DISCREDITED Possee,to make judgement on me is totally absurd........Being it is you Fuckers that HATE,Muslims and everyone else ....for that matter. theliq...now f off HYPOCRITES


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

^^^^^^
Liq says he doesn't hate Jews, but every day this time of the day he comes on this site to spout hatred and demonization of Jews.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 23, 2015)

No steve, I know well what I am talking about.  I meant the Israeli Arabs.  We all know the Palestinians are unhappy.  And that is because of their failed leadership.  Yes I am a Zionist and do not care.


----------



## theliq (Apr 23, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> No steve, I know well what I am talking about.  I meant the Israeli Arabs.  We all know the Palestinians are unhappy.  And that is because of their failed leadership.  Yes I am a Zionist and do not care.


Of Course you Fcuking ARE..........as you would be aware.....I HATE ZIONISTS.......but not Jews,Jews are Great, ZIONISTS ARE FILTH.THEY EVEN TRY TO MAKE OUT ALL JEWS ARE ZIONISTS......WHAT a crock of Shit............Real Jews Detest you Buggers..........and so do every one else........For your information the vast majority of what you call Arabs in Israel ARE Palestinian,you dope.

At least you have admitted you belong to one of the most reviled Terrorist Groups the world has ever had the misfortune to witness,and understand you may be able to con Gullible American Religo Right but not the Rest of Us.steve.................We know you pricks don't care because that is the corrupted way you are....you people are nothing special and never have been over the past 100 years or so.


----------



## theliq (Apr 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ^^^^^^
> Liq says he doesn't hate Jews, but every day this time of the day he comes on this site to spout hatred and demonization of Jews.


Zionist Trash....Of Course......Jews No.....You'll have to do better than that Roudy......remember theliq's mantra......Viva Israel..Viva Palestine....Now go and wash your mouth out,you are sounding like Teddy every day.


----------



## Humanity (Apr 23, 2015)

Stepping out of the BS and rhetoric being posted here... 

I wish you a safe and enjoyable trip... I certainly enjoyed my visits to Israel and the ME... Some amazing sights, some amazing people!


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

Penelope said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope, in your veiled attempt to dis me, I must remind you and the board (not roudy), that I am not a tourist as in guided and pampered. I am a traveler and visitor. I drove my self around all over the Golan and now am a visitor here in this wondrous free land in the capitol, Jerusalem. But keep up your lies. That's all you're good for. Bitch.
> ...






 They brought it on theselves, and have shown over the years that they deserve all that happens to them


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 Based on reality, but then you only see islamomoron reality don't you


----------



## theliq (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Stop talking Ziomanic Shit


----------



## theliq (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


Moronic Comment ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZAs Usual.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...






 Well lets see if I an let you down easy

 I am British and I don't use the term Pull for that, it is actually used to say that you met a young lady and asked her for a date.

 In Oz you might get Pulled by the sheep or 'roos you are trying to mount, that is the only Pulling you will be engaged in.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 Another new word, did you get told it last Friday afternoon ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 Told you all based on reality a recent history of the muslims.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Firstly the arabs stole the name in 1960, before that it referred to the JEWS ONLY.

 Of course you don't hate Jews, just Zionists, Likud, IDF, Mossad and any other term you can find that does not contain the term Jew.


----------



## theliq (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Alright then British(is that,English,Irish,Welsh or Scottish) Ziomatic Shit ................Pull in Britain means "TO PULL A CHICK ie TO FIND A CHICK TO FCUK" don't know where you live..............but I reckon you tried to soften what you meant........It won't work because I know better....You Untruthful Whinging P.O.M.E....(Prisoner of Mother England)....LOL Oooo I'm British(Big Deal) and don't use that term for that....Well you'd be the ONLY ONE...LOL


----------



## theliq (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Wrong AGAIN......as you can check every post I have made.....it is only the Zionist Terrorist that I have mentioned,as you full well know........But keep trying,you continue to put other words into my mouth.........and continue to make a Wanker of thy self...............LOL..Wank On Phoney


----------



## theliq (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Jews No Problem at all,Zionists Scum,IDF some of their tactics not so good,Likud...too right wing but you live in a Democracy of sorts and folk can vote for who they want...Next Mossad...Much to be Admired despite some of their behaviour....Git it Phoney.  This is the Gospel according to de Liq..See you around Boyo


----------



## Humanity (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



.... because you see BOTH side of the argument SO clearly don't you Phoney!


----------



## Penelope (Apr 23, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> No steve, I know well what I am talking about.  I meant the Israeli Arabs.  We all know the Palestinians are unhappy.  And that is because of their failed leadership.  Yes I am a Zionist and do not care.



why are you a jew or a Zionist Christian? I really would like to know why.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 Nope about 95% of the British population use it like that, it is only immature children the use I for bragging and then only because they could not get a girl.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Then why are so many allowed to wander around free if they are terrorists, I forgot they are only terrorists in your islamomoron fantasy word in reality they are intelligent enlightened people who know the truth about islam, muslims and Palestine


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Welsh now are we, and we all know what the welsh are famous for. But you forget that at one time your prophet was a Zionist until his mental disturbance caused him to demand the Jews fall down and worship at his feet.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 Yes I do which is why I see islam for what it is, and what it stands for.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

Penelope said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > No steve, I know well what I am talking about.  I meant the Israeli Arabs.  We all know the Palestinians are unhappy.  And that is because of their failed leadership.  Yes I am a Zionist and do not care.
> ...






 Do you even understand what  Zionist is, or are you just going on islamomoron definitions for your views ?


----------



## Humanity (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



95%?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...




No, Palestine referred to the Arabs only, as can be discerned in the correspondence between the British and the Palestinians.  The Jews were referred to as Zionists and were represented by the "Zionist Organization".

*PALESTINE.*​*CORRESPONDENCE 
WITH THE
PALESTINE ARAB DELEGATION
AND THE 
ZIONIST ORGANISATION.​*​*Presented to Parliament by Command of His Majesty.
JUNE, 1922.​**LONDON:
*​The Palestine Arab Delegation to the Secretary of State for the Colonies.


HOTEL CECIL,
London, W.C.,
_February 21st, _1922.
Sir,
We wish to express our thanks to the Right Honourable the Secretary of State for the Colonies, for his courtesy in allowing us to see the draft of a proposed Palestine Order in Council embodying a scheme of Government for Palestine, and to discuss the same in our capacity of representatives of the Arab People of Palestine.
​If the British Government would revise their present policy in Palestine, end the Zionist con-dominium, put a stop to all alien immigration and grant the *People of Palestine *— who by Right and Experience are the best judges of what is good and bad to their country — Executive and Legislative powers, the terms of a constitution could be discussed in a different atmosphere. If to-day *the People of Palestine* assented to any constitution which fell short of giving them full control of their own affairs they would be in the position of agreeing to an instrument of Government which might, and probably would, be used to smother their national life under a flood of alien immigration. -
*


 See more at: UK correspondence with Palestine Arab Delegation and Zionist Organization British policy in Palestine Churchill White Paper - UK documentation Cmd. 1700 Non-UN document excerpts 1 July 1922 *​


----------



## Humanity (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



No Phoney, you just suck up every piece of zionist propaganda going and regurgitate it like its the truth...

Got get some real life experience of Muslims and then you will be more capable of commenting clearly, without hatred.


----------



## Humanity (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



Oh Phoney PLEASE!!!!

Not that old chestnut again... 

Do you even understand what Islam is?


----------



## fanger (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> to demand the Jews fall down and worship at his feet.



You made that part up


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 23, 2015)

Humanity said:


> No Phoney, you just suck up every piece of zionist propaganda going and regurgitate it like its the truth...
> Got get some real life experience of Muslims and then you will be more capable of commenting clearly, without hatred.



You mean like this:


----------



## Humanity (Apr 23, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > No Phoney, you just suck up every piece of zionist propaganda going and regurgitate it like its the truth...
> ...



Ah I see, Sayshit sucks up all the propaganda and believes every word...

Shame you are in the same bed as Phoney... Ooppss freudian sleep? Maybe?


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 23, 2015)

Humanity said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



You posed a challenge to "Got get some real life experience of Muslims and then you will be more capable of commenting clearly" and I offered pictures of real life Muslim experiences. Evidently you didn't like what you saw. Neither did I but I thought it might provide some clarity.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 23, 2015)

Penelope said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > No steve, I know well what I am talking about.  I meant the Israeli Arabs.  We all know the Palestinians are unhappy.  And that is because of their failed leadership.  Yes I am a Zionist and do not care.
> ...



If you really want to know, search for and read (or re-read) my thank you and confession thread.  I am a Christian, and to sum it up quickly found that by learning here the Palestinians only want peace with the Jews gone from Israel.  That is at the very heart of their position, or at least the position of the leaders.  As for the rank and file Palestinians, even if they want peace, they are locked into the violence.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Hey Teddy, are you going to bring Penelope a Gazan special edition suicide vest she requested as a souvenir?



Nope.  Gaza is not even on the list.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Have a good time and pull some of those Israeli lookers just for me.



Funny how your use of the word 'pull' gave this thread so many more posts. I could care less, but I always find it aggravating that so much here revolves around half truths.

The truth is, the Israeli girls have taken to wearing very tight black pants that pretty much shows every curve of their (they're) (there) lower half.  Makes for pleasant distraction I must say . . . . . because they all look very nice.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 23, 2015)

[QUOTE="GHook93, post: 11247445, member: 5035]Enjoy your stay. I would HIGHLY advise going to the Wall it's amazing. Goto East Jerusalem also, but get a Arab guide just in case. I would HIGHLY recommend taking a trip to Mazada.[/QUOTE]

I went to the wall last time as well as Mazada.  I visited the wall today as well.  I had enough of East Jerusalem last time on the Mt of Olives.  My avatar pic is from there in 2011.  The Arab then proceeded to extort as much money as he could for 'allowing me' to have my picture taken with that shawl over my head.

Without a guide/group no way!


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 23, 2015)

[QUOTE="SAYIT, post: 11248235, member: 35716]Eat the Shawarma, Teddy, eat the Shawarma!
Visit the Mahane Yehuda Market Friday afternoon, the Kotel Friday before sundown followed by dinner at the King David Hotel (about a 20 minute walk). All are eye-openers.[/QUOTE]

I am living on shwarma!  Already did the mechane Yehuda on a Friday afternoon last time, think I will do it more justice on a regular evening this time.  I may check out the Kotel this Friday but will probably do my own version of a Shabbat dinner at my apartment. Complete with wine.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 23, 2015)

Penelope said:


> I'm not here for English lessons.  I am here to see some pictures of Israel.



Ah.  And this is the post I really came here tonite to respond to.  I do not know if you really want to see pictures just for the pictures Penelope or if you want to pick them apart to continue your tirade against the Israelis.

Suffice to say, I will probably wait until I get home to post a full on picture thread, but for now here's last nights fireworks:


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 23, 2015)

By the way, I realize that this is a political message board and that I made some political remarks in my OP and elsewhere, but really guys??  Do you have to derail even this thread?

This thread is full of truth as being observed on the ground, not conjecture, nor the same old bullshit propaganda bullshit.

Lila tov


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 No link to words unless you don't have a dictionary

pull - definition of pull by The Free Dictionary


*1. * To apply force to (something) so as to cause or tend to cause motion toward the source of the force: pulled her chair up to the table; pulled the wagon down the street.
*2. * To remove from a fixed position; extract: The dentist pulled the tooth.
*3. * To tug at; jerk or tweak: I pulled the lever until it broke.
*4. * To rip or tear; rend: The dog pulled the toy to pieces.
*5. * To stretch (taffy, for example) repeatedly.
*6. * To strain (a muscle, for example) injuriously.
*7. * _Informal_ To attract; draw: a performer who pulls large crowds.
*8. * _Slang_ To draw out (a weapon) in readiness for use: pull a gun; pulled a knife on me.
*9. * _Informal_ To remove: pulled the car's engine; pulled the tainted meat product from the stores.
*10. * _Sports_ To hit (a ball) so that it moves in the direction away from the dominant hand of the player propelling it, as to the left of a right-handed player.
*11. * _Nautical_
*a. * To operate (an oar) in rowing.
*b. * To transport or propel by rowing.
*c. * To be rowed by: That boat pulls six oars.
*12. * To rein in (a horse) to keep it from winning a race.
*13. * _Printing_ To produce (a print or an impression) from type.
_v.intr._
*1. * To exert force in moving something toward the source of the force: Pull harder and the window will open.
*2. 
a. * To move in a certain direction or toward a certain goal: pulled into the driveway; pulled even with the race leader.
*b. * To gain a position closer to an objective: Our team has pulled within three points of the league leader.
*3. * To drink or inhale deeply: pulled on the cold beer with gusto; pull on a cigarette.
*4. * _Nautical_ To row a boat.
*5. * _Informal_ To express or feel great sympathy or empathy: We're pulling for our new president.
_n._


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 A letter from the arab muslims is not proof you ignorant POS it is propaganda.  A white paper is not law you ignorant POS it is a document asking for input.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 I have plenty of those from stopping the religious police from beating a young boy with a cane to being attacked by a braying mob and putting 2 in hospital. Close enough for you, or do you want the gory details of Pan Am flight 103 and the dismembered bodies of babies


----------



## Penelope (Apr 23, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not here for English lessons.  I am here to see some pictures of Israel.
> ...



No I looked at your last ones and hope to see your new ones. I see they had fireworks like we do. Thank you.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Steve is hiding his anti semtism by calling it anti Zionism. Same shit different name. You do realize that 99.999% of Jews are Zionists as was Jesus, the Zionist Jew.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

Penelope said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > No steve, I know well what I am talking about.  I meant the Israeli Arabs.  We all know the Palestinians are unhappy.  And that is because of their failed leadership.  Yes I am a Zionist and do not care.
> ...



You delusional idiots actually think there is something wrong with being a Zionist.  The only assholes who attach a negative connotation to it are either Muslims or neo Nazis.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

Humanity said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



It's not propaganda, moron. Islam is a violent intolerant religion and we see it being exhibited everyday by its followers.  Islam is the cancer of modern civilization.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



Where do you live? in the South Pole?  Give me your definition of Zionism?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> By the way, I realize that this is a political message board and that I made some political remarks in my OP and elsewhere, but really guys??  Do you have to derail even this thread?
> 
> This thread is full of truth as being observed on the ground, not conjecture, nor the same old bullshit propaganda bullshit.
> 
> Lila tov



Teddy thanks again for taking the time to tell us about the beautiful land that is Israel.  

At this rate it looks like you're going to have to come back with a suitcase full of suicide vests as souvenir for the Jew haters on this board. Penelope refuses to loose weight, so just have the Bombs-R-Us in Gaza custom make one that fits the equivalent of three people. 

Put a paper with a prayer for me in the Kotel.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I live in the U.S., not some Islamic shithole or trailer park filled with neo Nazis, like you do.  Zionism is a beautiful spiritual thing, the longing for Jews to live Israel, Jerusalem, Zion, in the land their ancestors lived. It is a 3000 year belief which started with the story of Exodus and Moses in the Bible.  That is the true definition of Zionism.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 23, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Well this is day three for me here. I am waiting for the 8:00 siren for the beginning of independence day while here at my apartment on king George st.
> 
> Today while driving through the Jordan valley the siren sounded and the car behind me and I pulled over and got out of our vehicles. Many cars with green plates kept driving, one truck with green plates got very close to me making me feel like I had to scrunch up against my car. But I have a big gut. Then four other cars with yellow plates came from the other direction and stopped as well. Wee all stood, both looking at each other and looking down.
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard, Teddy.

Today was the independence day, a bit colder than usual this season, but it will get warmer during the weekend.

Enjoy your stay, and stop by the south when having the chance.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 23, 2015)

Teddyearp, will you be watching any bul


Roudy said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, I realize that this is a political message board and that I made some political remarks in my OP and elsewhere, but really guys??  Do you have to derail even this thread?
> ...





Roudy said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, I realize that this is a political message board and that I made some political remarks in my OP and elsewhere, but really guys??  Do you have to derail even this thread?
> ...






Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



There is nothing spiritual about it. Most of the early Zionist were atheist and still are. Actually it was a Christian Protestant believing in the end times that pushed for Zionism.

My Bible says I own Israel, now I want all the Jews there to move out. My Bible says so.  (As far as the exodus goes, never happened and you know that)


----------



## Lipush (Apr 23, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not here for English lessons.  I am here to see some pictures of Israel.
> ...



Pretty cool.

At my house, every year me and my folks light up the independence day star of David (made out of hundreds of little lamps, it lights up the entire street from our roof, it's kinda awesome) and from the balcony we watch the fireworks, usually late evening after the first music show in the central square ends). This year it was very impressive, I must say.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 23, 2015)

Penelope, you'll like an annoying little kid.

The Dude came to visit, have a good time, and all you do is trash. So suck it up and zip it, sometimes.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 23, 2015)

Your right tell the same to Roudy.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

Penelope said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 And in Palestine they all them qassams or grads, and they are deemed illegal all over the world.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Teddyearp, will you be watching any bul
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> ...



So you don't have a real definition. Just your own imaginary nazi idea and total ignorance that in actuality, all three religions give the land to the Jews.  Without a mention of this mythical Palestine.

Zionism is not only biblical based, but the archeology in Israel provides conclusive proof that Israel is ancient Jewish land that Jews have loved for 3000 years, which modern Jews have now reclaimed and reestablished their state in. That's a beautiful spiritual fullfment of Bod's promise which has its roots in the OT.

Palestinians are confused Arabs caught up in the merging of Islamism, Nazism, and Arab nationalism which occurred in the early 1900's.  It is based on lies, hatred, violence and barbarism, and the spearhead of Islam's evil quest to conquer and rule the world.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 Don't forget the arab prophet that invented islam was also a Zionist, until his mental instability blew up.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





*Zionism* (Hebrew: צִיּוֹנוּת, IPA: [t͡sijo̞ˈnut], translit. _Tziyonut_, after _Zion_) is a nationalist and political movement of Jews and Jewish culture that supports the reestablishment of a Jewish homeland in the territory defined as the historic Land of Israel


----------



## Penelope (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Ding, there never was a historic land of Israel.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Yeah, like that map you posted as proof there wasn't, and you didn't see it titled LAND OF ISRAEL.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 23, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Have a good time and pull some of those Israeli lookers just for me.
> ...


Where's the pictures? Get with the program, bub.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 23, 2015)

Yeah, like totally.

And it's 9 o'clock, so don't give that BS of it being late for pics


----------



## fanger (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


To pull birds does not mean 'to look at the ladies'.  Pull birds means more than check them out it means cop off with them.
Urban Dictionary pull birds
Perhaps Phoeney would be more aware of  *Queer-Rolling?*


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 Read the Koran, it is all in there.


----------



## Humanity (Apr 23, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Evidently you posted what the media and extremist Zionists want Muslims to be portrayed as...

Would it be ok for me to post images of big nosed, skull capped individuals sitting on a pot of gold?

No probably not...

But then... I have many Jewish friends, have been to Israel... I have many Muslim friends, have traveled extensively across the Arab ME....

I don't have the narrow mindedness of some here who just suck up, blindly, the propaganda BS of extremist Zionists AND extremist Muslims...

No, you are right... I do not like and will not tolerate extremists but that relates to ALL religions, politics, life...


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

Humanity said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



You have pictures of skullcapped sitting on a pot of gold?  These aren't antisemitic cartoons from a Nazi or Islamic website, dipweed, they're pictures of Muslims showing us Islam in action.


----------



## Humanity (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Fucking Hell Phoney...

Yes, sorry Admin, sorry Teddy... But the utter stupidity of Phoney would make the pope swear!

Where is you link to support you latest BS?????

"about 95% of the British population use it like that"

You don't have one do you....

So...

Phoney is now starting to believe the voices in its head!

Avoid this idiot like the plague until his meds kick in and get him under control!!


----------



## Humanity (Apr 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


----------



## Humanity (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Inhumanity spamming again?


----------



## Humanity (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> is a nationalist and political movement of Jews



Ka-Ching!

Two words that 'destroys' your 'paradise'.....

"Nationalist" and "Political"....

Where is "religion"?

No where!

And that is the MAJOR issue with Zionism... Actually has NOTHING to do with being Jewish!!!

Thanks for that one Phoney!!!!


----------



## Humanity (Apr 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



If spamming in your little world relates to something being said that YOU don't like then, yeah, call it spamming...

Dumbass!


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > is a nationalist and political movement of Jews
> ...


Sheeeesh what a fuckin' ignorant numbskull.  The mission of the mandate was to establish a Jewish Homeland, Zionist organisation was to administer the land.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Perhaps it is you that doesn't like the truth.  Stop whining.


----------



## Humanity (Apr 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Zionist - Nationalist & Political Organisation!

Dumbass Roodboy... 

Zionism is about establishing a Jewish Homeland through nationalist and political means!

Remember Uganda! 

A far better homeland for Jews!


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Modern Zionism is based on ancient Zionism, which is based on the Bible, dingbat.  Israel has been the religious, cultural and spiritual land for Jews for 3000 years.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey teddyearp did you see any of this kind of stuff in Israel?

Go to
The Israel Project


----------



## theliq (Apr 23, 2015)

Lipush said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Must be great for you and according to the wandering Jew,Teddy all the Palestinians are not unhappy........this guy is a CREEP


----------



## theliq (Apr 23, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> By the way, I realize that this is a political message board and that I made some political remarks in my OP and elsewhere, but really guys??  Do you have to derail even this thread?
> 
> This thread is full of truth as being observed on the ground, not conjecture, nor the same old bullshit propaganda bullshit.
> 
> Lila tov


So you spew.....take off those rose coloured glasses................


----------



## theliq (Apr 23, 2015)

...





Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


First you say this terminology is not used as I said,  Now you say 5% use it as I said,    by the end of the day I will get the truth out of you and 95% use it as I said..   .the remaining 5% will be for guys like you who don't know how to PULL......anyhow this term I have never used because it is unsophisticated and DEGRADES WOMEN..........Something only the uncouth like you would use.......You need to show some respect for the fairer sex.

In the end it was YOU that used this term in an extremely immature way........I caught you out Big Time.......YOU need to grow up.steve........and as we say in Paradise ...STOP PULLING (Wanking) YOURSELF.............you thought you were being clever but you forgot Stevie Boy is far too smart for the likes of you......now bow and say sorry to all the nice posters that have had to witness this appaulling behaviour of yours.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


----------



## theliq (Apr 24, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Dear Hoss,you cannot ban me for telling the truth........come on now...lift your game and say something a bit more sensible my friend.steve

How you been lately,trust you and yours are all well


----------



## Roudy (Apr 24, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 24, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Where's the pictures? Get with the program, bub.



Well, it's not like I will get right up and take close-ups guys.  But here's a couple.  One in Tiberius the other in Jerusalem:










Very beautiful girls here.


----------



## fanger (Apr 24, 2015)

I hope the Parents dont catch you taking pictures of school girls


----------



## theliq (Apr 24, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the pictures? Get with the program, bub.
> ...


In that I agree with you,but you could be arrested for stalking.......you should front these girls and say,I was told that you Israeli girls are beautiful and they were right....................................It won't be long before they surround you and have a pic/selfie with you....LOL...check out some of the Palestinian girls they too are beautiful....mind you a don't know about taking photos with them.........you know what I mean.....I know in Tel Aviv that there are a lot of blond(bottle?) haired femme with stunning deep brown eyes(bedroom eyes)...trust you meet a few more Palis too as they are great people and friendly......keep up the Gallery Teddy it's interesting.steve


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 24, 2015)

fanger said:


> I hope the Parents dont catch you taking pictures of school girls



At my age all girls under thirty look like school girls.

I admit, I may have made a boo boo, so if others think that picture is wrong I will delete it.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I should not of used that map, I can take any map and put the name of a country on it, If you look at real maps of the area its called Palestine


----------



## Penelope (Apr 24, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the pictures? Get with the program, bub.
> ...



We wouldn't know, cant see their faces. You mean you never seen girls  wearing tight  jeans before? They might of been  tourists or Arabs even.  I see scooters are big there. Keep it up, have a good day.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Those pictures are not of extremist muslims are they, they are pictures of normal muslims  who act like this when their blood rises. They are just following the commands in the Koran like all good muslims


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






See even when I post a link proving what I said you still resort to abuse, typical ISLAMOMORON BEHAVIOUR to silence the voice of truth. What next a visit from the brothers, they will go the way of the last lot.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 YES  the area is referred to as Palestine but it does not say nation of Palestine. Just as the maps say Negev or Sinai and you would not say they were nations would you.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...







 Koran and hadiths


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > is a nationalist and political movement of Jews
> ...






 You forget Jewish is not just a religion it is also a race and a culture. 

 So it destroys nothing but your islamomoron propaganda


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

theliq said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 Look at the link I gave, does not say that in it.

 You lose again


----------



## Humanity (Apr 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Proves you know nothing Phoney!


----------



## Humanity (Apr 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Jeez Phoney...

The day you post a link supporting ANYTHING you say this board will applaud you!

So, let's see if you can provide a link as requested...

Where is you link to support you latest BS?????

"about 95% of the British population use it like that"

Where is the link to support what you commented? Thus far there is nothing!


----------



## Humanity (Apr 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Ooppss.... MEDIC.....

Rambling moron alert...

Your post is about what Phoney?

I think I remember that Jewish is a religion Phoney! So..... 

Just WTF are you going on about?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Strange then that I have seen muslims acting this way on the streets of Britain, and the very next day selling food from their shops as if nothing had happened. In fact two of the pictures are of muslims in the UK making threats to kill Royalty and politicians. Or didn't you recognise the dope smoking vodka swilling fat Andy Choudray  who I believe is under close house arrest for his terrorist activities


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...





 Above under this                    pull - definition of pull by The Free Dictionary


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 24, 2015)

Please remind Everyone to not be infidel, protestant, or renegade to a moral of "goodwill toward men"; and to "harass a Judge" before waging war on fellow men.


----------



## Humanity (Apr 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



As previously stated Phoney...

You clearly know nothing of "normal Muslims"!


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Something that you seem to have a problem with understanding that Jewish is a race and a culture and muslim is just a made religion for made up people.


----------



## Humanity (Apr 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Honestly, its like pulling hens teeth....

Let's see if you can answer this simple question then Phoney...

Where, thats WHERE, in your link does it state "about 95% of the British population use it like that"?

Go on, please tell me!


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Are these not "normal" muslims then


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 It doesn't and nor does it say that it means to engage in sex, but it does give a list of what the word PULL means in common usage.


 Its like trying to educate pork


----------



## Roudy (Apr 24, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the Parents dont catch you taking pictures of school girls
> ...



Yes, it's wrong, there isn't enough skin showing.  Perhaps a few eye candy at the beach?


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Yes, it's wrong, there isn't enough skin showing.  Perhaps a few eye candy at the beach?



Now now roudy, your (you're) just adding to make me look bad, you fucker!!! LOL.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 24, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it's wrong, there isn't enough skin showing.  Perhaps a few eye candy at the beach?
> ...



what, no souvenir for me?!  Where's da beach!


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 24, 2015)

Sorry, Roudy.  I was at the beach last Sunday while in Tel Aviv; but I was so full of jet lag I (nor you) could get any enjoyment or pictures out of it.  Or I should say, I was too jet lagged to take any pics.


----------



## fanger (Apr 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Strange then that I have seen muslims acting this way on the streets of Britain, and the very next day selling food from their shops as if nothing had happened. In fact two of the pictures are of muslims in the UK making threats to kill Royalty and politicians. Or didn't you recognise the dope smoking vodka swilling* fat Andy Choudray*  who I believe is under close house arrest for his terrorist activities


Who are you calling Fat, tubby?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 24, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Sorry, Roudy.  I was at the beach last Sunday while in Tel Aviv; but I was so full of jet lag I (nor you) could get any enjoyment or pictures out of it.  Or I should say, I was too jet lagged to take any pics.


Mine never lags when I'm at an Israeli beach, jet or no jet!


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 24, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Sorry, Roudy.  I was at the beach last Sunday while in Tel Aviv; but I was so full of jet lag I (nor you) could get any enjoyment or pictures out of it.  Or I should say, I was too jet lagged to take any pics.


Did you get any pics of the female soldiers with their big bazookas?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 24, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, Roudy.  I was at the beach last Sunday while in Tel Aviv; but I was so full of jet lag I (nor you) could get any enjoyment or pictures out of it.  Or I should say, I was too jet lagged to take any pics.
> ...



I gots ta tell youz, after those pics from Teddy, I decided to fly to Israel myself and here are some of the pictures I managed to take. I'll be in touch later after I have my humus.

Meet Israel's greatest asset, it's women!


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


Mama Mia!!!  Notice the short guy on the left in the bottom picture cant keep his eyes off them bazookas.


----------



## theliq (Apr 26, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


I think he's a Titologist Hoss........nothing wrong with that...steve LOL


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 26, 2015)

So, to continue in the theme of my thread; to try to debunk the lies.  I am still in Jerusalem.  Today I got showed around by an Israeli.  Afterwards he was sitting down talking to an Arab in the Muslim quarter.  Didn't look like anyone was unhappy there.

Now as I have said, I know the "Palestinians" (those who claim to be) are not happy at all with the state of Israel.

But today while people watching, I have seen plenty of men with 'kippas' walking down the street.  I have also seen women in full on burkas.  I didn't see anyone spit on them, nor disrespect them at all.  Mind you, my apartment is on one of the busiest streets in downtown Jerusalem.  I also saw an obvious muslim couple.  He wasn't wearing a kippa and she had her head wrapped in the more moderate traditional way with the scarf.  They just walked down the street with many obvious Jews with kippas passing them by to and fro.

And Oh.  My.  God.  They were smiling!  No body was beating them!  Holy crap!  Say it ain't so!  I thought the Jews hated the Israeli Arabs/Muslims!  And the ones with the full on burkha, well of course I couldn't tell if they were smiling or not, but they were certainly not getting beat either.

Talk about some discrimination!  Or not.  More like talk about a bunch of lies and bullshit you pro-pals.  And that is the what and why about those who claim "Palestinian".  They have gone down the rabbit hole of lies and bullshit.  I do feel sorry for them.


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> So, to continue in the theme of my thread; to try to debunk the lies.  I am still in Jerusalem.  Today I got showed around by an Israeli.  Afterwards he was sitting down talking to an Arab in the Muslim quarter.  Didn't look like anyone was unhappy there.
> 
> Now as I have said, I know the "Palestinians" (those who claim to be) are not happy at all with the state of Israel.
> 
> ...






 I will be going to another town later this year on a Saturday, the place I go to is a Methodist church hall. 150 yards down the road is a Synagogue, 200 yards the other way is a mosque. This means the 3 religions present in the M.E. are also present in parts of the UK, and yet there are no mass murders, attacks or violence. We see Orthodox Jews going to the Synagogue passing obvious Muslims going to the mosque and many exchange friendly greetings, and the whole is surrounded by Christians who keep the peace by just being there.  We stand in amazement at the way this small area of life gets along without any tensions, even during the worst of Jewish/muslim clashes in the M.E.


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


*'Dance on the Rifle like a Slut': Pole-Dancing Israeli Female Soldiers Embarrass Generals Again [VIDEO]*

Just days after recruits posted revealing snaps of themselves on Facebook, a video of half-naked Israeli female soldiers pole-dancing around an assault rifle has brought further embarrassment to army chiefs.

The 30-second footage leaked online shows the group gyrating provocatively beside each other and also encircling a military-issued firearm.

While some are dressed in their army uniform, some have stripped off for the occasion. Particular focus is given to one woman clad in just a G-string and crop top.

"Dance on the rifle like a slut," one of the women Israeli soldiers can be heard telling another in Hebrew.

The damning footage
 Dance on the Rifle like a Slut Pole-Dancing Israeli Female Soldiers Embarrass Generals Again VIDEO


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


>






 You get that sort of thing all over the world, and if you notice  there are barriers around the repair work. Showing that your post is just another failed attempt at demonising the Jews.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...







 Another islamomoron who does not research their source material at all.

 IBT ran and owned by Etienne Uzac and Johnathan Davis, with Uzac having attended the LSE a proven anti semitic establishment that teaches its students to attack Israel at all costs.  So anything they report should be tyaken with a pinch of salt.


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 26, 2015)

I make a motion that Jerusalem fix a Standard for morals by establishing a custom and Tradition of "harassing a Judge" for your Cause before waging war on fellow men, simply for the sake of a moral of "goodwill toward men".


----------



## Humanity (Apr 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



So, you cannot provide a link to back up your statement?

Then you choose to insult me....

Oh poor Phoney.... 

Another Phoney Phail...

How much do the Zionists pay you per post?

I do hope it's not too much... You make them look like complete dumbasses!

Maybe we should all start calling you you "Paid Per Post Phoney!


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 26, 2015)

danielpalos said:


> I make a motion that Jerusalem fix a Standard for morals by establishing a custom and Tradition of "harassing a Judge" for your Cause before waging war on fellow men, simply for the sake of a moral of "goodwill toward men".



palestinians attack police and civilians be it with knives, rocks or cars on a constant basis of late.
police in turn have engaged with ultra-orthodox and jews visiting the mount in favor of the palestinians.  By court law the mount should be open to all and silent prayer should not be prohibited, but that is not the case in fact.
There is a fear of terrorism but there is also a growing inpatients with the fundamentalists jews trying to dominate the laws and even the identity of who is a jew or Israeli.
Radicals from both sides should be forced to live together in closed communities for ten years or more instead of trying to cause trouble in the rest of the country, or region.  They either learn or die by their own hands.
Most people want peace, they want cooperation.  It is the radical groups causing trouble for the masses.  Even Abbas is giving up on working with hamas and most gazan would leave if they could just to get away from hamas.
There are dangers in both extremes.  People need to learn to move more to the middle in all areas.  Israel will always have a jewish identity but it doesn't have to dictate to jews what is right for everyone.  As with all nations, there is a growing movement away from secular and more to sectarian or pluralistic behavior.
Religion should be a private thing not imposed on other people, even those of the same faith.  God should not be forced on people but found in the individual's heart.  It should not be worn like a coat to protect against the cold but come from how they treat all humans, from within.
We can wish for peace on earth, but each person has to work to achieve that goal not just pray for some unseen force to create it for us.
Hate has to be allowed to die away, not constantly fanned into a blazing flame that consumes the world.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Upset because I provided a link that supports my claim and you don't like it.

 Talk about being insulting look at your own posts

 You are the failure as you don't like being shown up

 NOTHING.........how much do the islamomorons pay you ?

 It cant be much as it makes you and them look even more stupid

 Call me what you want but be aware you could be banned for it


----------



## Humanity (Apr 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Phoney you fail with virtually every post you make...

Why?

Because you can never back up your dumbass words!

That IS proven time and again!

Ooohh call you what I like and I could get banned?

 hahaha!!!


----------



## Linkiloo (Apr 27, 2015)

I can totally relate Teddy. I was in Israel this year too and was amazed at how everybody lives together normally, with everyone going about worshipping as they chose within mere metres of each other. Walked through the Armenian quarter, Jewish quarter and arab quarter, all the while seeing a mix of people of all faiths working in their shops or praying at the wall, or church and even calls to prayers in the arabic quarter. It was beautiful. Went to Tel-aviv Jaffe and saw the same - everybody eating in the same restaurants. Took my kids to a local kids' playground - muslims and Jews hanging out on a beautiful afternoon.

I call BS to those who talk of apartheid, occupation and genocide.


----------



## toastman (Apr 27, 2015)

Linkiloo said:


> I can totally relate Teddy. I was in Israel this year too and was amazed at how everybody lives together normally, with everyone going about worshipping as they chose within mere metres of each other. Walked through the Armenian quarter, Jewish quarter and arab quarter, all the while seeing a mix of people of all faiths working in their shops or praying at the wall, or church and even calls to prayers in the arabic quarter. It was beautiful. Went to Tel-aviv Jaffe and saw the same - everybody eating in the same restaurants. Took my kids to a local kids' playground - muslims and Jews hanging out on a beautiful afternoon.
> 
> I call BS to those who talk of apartheid, occupation and genocide.


What you hear from the deluded pro Palestinian here is 1/100000 of what happens in Israel.


----------



## Linkiloo (Apr 27, 2015)

BTW Teddy in the interests of fairness, I would like to see some pics of some good looking Israeli men. Just no gross comments like Steve's "bedroom eyes" remark (or should I say projection?...eeew). LOL


BTW I am also a zionist and have no problem with it.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 Only in your islamomoron fantasy world.


----------



## Humanity (Apr 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



No dummy... On this forum!

DUMBASS!


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 Yep your islamomoron fantasy world that does not exist outside of your delusional mind


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > ...Yes I am a Zionist and do not care.
> ...



So you eagerly admit you hate the 90% of all Jews who are Zionists but claim you don't hate Jews? How conveeeenient. How about the Christian Zionists who far outnumber the Jews? Do you also find them to be "FILTH?" Having seen you polish the balls of every Nazi skank this board has hosted the past few years do you really believe anyone here believes a word you say?


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> Must be great for you and according to the wandering Jew,Teddy all the Palestinians are not unhappy........this guy is a CREEP


 
Most here concur that you are a "CREEP," Princess, and what makes you think Teddy is a "wandering Jew?" Could the reason be that he just doesn't share your mindless hatred?


----------



## Humanity (Apr 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



The truth? You mean like your claim that your hatred of "only" the 90% of Jews who are Zionists somehow does not equate to your being an anti-Semitic twit?
P.S. ... Hoss has the authority to ban anyone he considers to be an anti-Semitic twit. Apparently you have been judged, Princess.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 27, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, like that map you posted as proof there wasn't, and you didn't see it titled LAND OF ISRAEL.
> ...



No, real maps identify Israel as "Israel" and I won't bother telling you what is just plain wrong about "I should not of used that map" but I will tell you it says way more about you than you care to admit (or even know) about yourself.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Something that you seem to have a problem with understanding that Jewish is a race and a culture and muslim is just a made religion for made up people.



While there is indeed a Jewish culture there is no Jewish race and Islam has also spawned a culture ... just not necessarily one to be proud of:


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 27, 2015)

Linkiloo said:


> I can totally relate Teddy. I was in Israel this year too and was amazed at how everybody lives together normally, with everyone going about worshipping as they chose within mere metres of each other. Walked through the Armenian quarter, Jewish quarter and arab quarter, all the while seeing a mix of people of all faiths working in their shops or praying at the wall, or church and even calls to prayers in the arabic quarter. It was beautiful. Went to Tel-aviv Jaffe and saw the same - everybody eating in the same restaurants. Took my kids to a local kids' playground - muslims and Jews hanging out on a beautiful afternoon.
> 
> I call BS to those who talk of apartheid, occupation and genocide.



Spot on!  I cannot stand those who find the need to use 'key words' to attempt to dramatize the situation.

As far as open praying, the only spot where it is not is the Temple Mount.  And that is just wrong, wrong, wrong, just like aris2chat said.  I was going to go this morning, but decided not to because I already have something taking me to the Old City tomorrow.  But again, as much as I want to go to the Temple Mount, I am afraid that I will not at all like some of what I see.

Especially, I expect, those 'helpful' people trying to find a lone tourist as their 'mark'  Yeah, it happens.  They will come along and offer to help you find something and then expect you to pay them for it and not leave alone until you do.  I do not expect much help from the waqf if I end up like that, nor if I have to rudely brush one off.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 27, 2015)

toastman said:


> What you hear from the deluded pro Palestinian here is 1/100000 of what happens in Israel.



And I've noticed that most have never been nor ever want to go.  Good for you ostrich heads.  But when you think about it, that term fits a pro-pali very well!


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 27, 2015)

And to continue, I have seen plenty of people of 'color' and they are all happy.  Now someone said "oh those must be the Ethiopian Jews".  Maybe so, and I also do not discount some of the articles and videos we have seen about the ILLEGAL immigrants from Africa to Israel.  Good for Israel to stick up for their immigration laws, perhaps better than in the US.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 27, 2015)

Well continue having a nice time, but your not going to the West Bank or Gaza, and even the west wall on the temple mount and those are where the issues are mainly.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 27, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Well continue having a nice time, but your not going to the West Bank or Gaza, and even the west wall on the temple mount and those are where the issues are mainly.



I cannot go into Gaza even if I wanted to.  The West Bank I would not go to all by myself.  I have been to the Western Wall already this trip and will do so again.

But as I said, I may go the Temple Mount tomorrow and I have reserved a rental car for Wednesday to go to Be'er Sheva and then I want to go to Sderot as well.  That would be close enough to Gaza for me.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 27, 2015)

Now somebody asked for more pics and not the ones of girls.  Well, here's one real handsome dude:





Here's another pic taken on Saturday night from my balcony, he's not so handsome, but:





What the heck:





And this is where I want to take myself on Wednesday, through the forested Judean hills:





Again, these are cell phone pics, and obviously so, but when I get home I'll do the massive upload and give you guys the full tour!


----------



## Lipush (Apr 27, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Well continue having a nice time, but your not going to the West Bank or Gaza, and even the west wall on the temple mount and those are where the issues are mainly.



He decided to go to Israel, he couldn't have crossed into Gaza from here, duh.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 27, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Now somebody asked for more pics and not the ones of girls.  Well, here's one real handsome dude:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The last one is amazing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and far as can be than my 'ocean view'.

LOL, cool hat. they gave you a shirt wit dat? XD


----------



## Penelope (Apr 27, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Well continue having a nice time, but your not going to the West Bank or Gaza, and even the west wall on the temple mount and those are where the issues are mainly.
> ...



So visitors can't  go into Gaza, its a separate area, do they have to fly into Gaza?? (I realize there is a fence, but are you saying that those in the west bank can't visit the Gazans and vice versa. I mean Israel is about the size of Vermont which is not very big. This is not a duh statement since in the states we are  free to go wherever. So is Gaza a separate country then? Explain.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 27, 2015)

_Fly_ into Gaza?

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Lipush (Apr 27, 2015)

Those in the West Bank can visit those in Gaza and vice versa through Israel, in case they have a government's authorization.


----------



## fanger (Apr 27, 2015)

The construction of the airport was provided for in the Oslo II Agreement of 1995. The airport was built with funding from Japan, Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Spain, and Germany and designed by Moroccan architects (modeled after Casablanca airport) and engineers funded by Morocco's King Hassan II. The total cost was $86 million. After a year of construction, it opened on 24 November 1998; attendees at the opening ceremony included Yasser Arafat and US President Bill Clinton. At the time, the opening of the airport was described as evidence of progress toward Palestinian statehood.[3] The airport got international airport codes (IATA: *GZA*, ICAO: *LVGZ*). The airport was twinned with Mohammed V International Airport, in Casablanca, Morocco.




Damaged building



Yasser Arafat International Airport



Satellite photo of the runway
The radar station and control tower were destroyed by Israel Defense Forces aircraft on 4 December 2001, after the start of the al-Aqsa Intifada. Bulldozers cut the runway apart on 10 January 2002.[4][5][6] From 2001 to 2006, airport staff still manned the ticket counters and baggage areas,[6] although no aircraft flew into or out of the airport during that period.

The International Civil Aviation Organization (ICAO) strongly condemned Israel for the destruction of the airport, which it deemed a violation of the _Convention for the Suppression of Unlawful Acts against the Safety of Civil Aviation_ (Montreal Convention, 1971). The ICAO also urged Israel to take measures to restore the facility to allow its reopening.[4]
Yasser Arafat International Airport - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lipush (Apr 27, 2015)

There is no active airport in Gaza.

They wanted us to build them one as part of the agreement.

We told them the only flight we will serve them is to Mars.

One direction only.


----------



## fanger (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow. Lilpuss

You're a one venomous person. No wonder so many think you're this board's walking satire.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 27, 2015)

fanger said:


> Wow. Lilpuss
> 
> You're a one venomous person. No wonder so many think you're this board's walking satire.



I wouldn't want to take that special honor out of you and Penelope.

It would have embarrassed me. Crown's still yours.


----------



## fanger (Apr 27, 2015)

Convention for the Suppression of Unlawful Acts against the Safety of Civil Aviation - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## fanger (Apr 27, 2015)

Even as an Adopted Israeli, You still have no shame or embarrassment over the destruction of a civilian Airport, I wish you Karma


----------



## montelatici (Apr 27, 2015)

Just another of the murderous Ziomaniacs.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





 Yes it is it is part of the nation of Palestine, and is ruled over by hamas. As you may know there is no automatic right to enter another nations, just look at how many people are refused entry into the US every day.
 No Airport as it was destroyed as a result of illegal rockets fired at Israeli children.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

fanger said:


> The construction of the airport was provided for in the Oslo II Agreement of 1995. The airport was built with funding from Japan, Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Spain, and Germany and designed by Moroccan architects (modeled after Casablanca airport) and engineers funded by Morocco's King Hassan II. The total cost was $86 million. After a year of construction, it opened on 24 November 1998; attendees at the opening ceremony included Yasser Arafat and US President Bill Clinton. At the time, the opening of the airport was described as evidence of progress toward Palestinian statehood.[3] The airport got international airport codes (IATA: *GZA*, ICAO: *LVGZ*). The airport was twinned with Mohammed V International Airport, in Casablanca, Morocco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







 If the arab muslims had not started terrorist attacks then it would not have been destroyed. The Palestinians declared war and their airports and seaports then became military targets.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

fanger said:


> Convention for the Suppression of Unlawful Acts against the Safety of Civil Aviation - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia







Palestinians declared war so the airport became a valid military target.



 Did you miss this part

 The Convention does not apply to customs, law enforcement or military aircraft, thus it applies exclusively to civilian aircraft


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

fanger said:


> Even as an Adopted Israeli, You still have no shame or embarrassment over the destruction of a civilian Airport, I wish you Karma






 The Convention does not apply to customs, law enforcement or military aircraft, thus it applies exclusively to civilian aircraft


----------



## Penelope (Apr 27, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Those in the West Bank can visit those in Gaza and vice versa through Israel, in case they have a government's authorization.



So you have them like trapped. Unreal. Oh my God.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 27, 2015)

Lipush said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Lilpuss
> ...



I'm venomous, yes because I do not worship you, so be it.


----------



## Art__Allm (Apr 27, 2015)

Lipush said:


> There is no active airport in Gaza.
> 
> They wanted us to build them one as part of the agreement.
> 
> ...



That sounds very hateful.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 27, 2015)

If you an read Hebrew let us know if this is told truthful. Thank you.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 27, 2015)

fanger said:


> Even as an Adopted Israeli, You still have no shame or embarrassment over the destruction of a civilian Airport, I wish you Karma



If they weren't such assholes in Gaza, there wouldn't have been any need to prevent them getting an airport, or a just port, or even a palace.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 27, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > There is no active airport in Gaza.
> ...



Really?

Nah.

I'm such a cutie pie.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 27, 2015)

Penelope said:


> If you an read Hebrew let us know if this is told truthful. Thank you.



What I read is an edited video. What he said was this- "The Arabs focus their efforts on terrorist wars, we need to strike them painfully, letting them know they can't break us."

The video shows nothing of the second part, only that he "managed" to deal with the Americans (whatever that means). Why was there a need to so confusedly edit the sentences is beyond me.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 27, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Those in the West Bank can visit those in Gaza and vice versa through Israel, in case they have a government's authorization.
> ...



As long as they keep terrorising us, we won't let them free access to our country.

Funny how that works.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 27, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



You're venomous because youre a Jew hater acting surprised that I don't worship the Palestinian terrorists like you do.

Gotta love those.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 27, 2015)

Lipush said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Even as an Adopted Israeli, You still have no shame or embarrassment over the destruction of a civilian Airport, I wish you Karma
> ...



Apparently PM Bibi does not want peace, no way no how. If you think they should kiss your feet, I think they still have some pride left.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 27, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > If you an read Hebrew let us know if this is told truthful. Thank you.
> ...





Lipush said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Even as an Adopted Israeli, You still have no shame or embarrassment over the destruction of a civilian Airport, I wish you Karma
> ...



You forget we can read what all your PM's have said throughout the years, PM Bibi wrote the book on terror and his father hated , and I mean hated the Muslims , and all the PM's ever since, the whole goal  with the One Million Immigration Plan was to populate and to make it a complete Jewish State, its still the plan, if the world was not watching,  a huge bomb would be shot into Gaza, but were all watching now.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 27, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



I didn't vote for him, for starters. Secondly, nobody talks about kissing anyone's feet. They should recognize Israel and stop the terror, and then we can all live happily ever after. Fin


----------



## Lipush (Apr 27, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



That's stupid, if we really would have wanted to wipe out Gaza completely, we would have done it, and the world would not have said any more than its now saying in Syria. nobody really gives a s***.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 27, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



You mean they should recognize Israel as a Jewish State, not recognize Israel.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 27, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



No you had to stop , the world is watching.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 27, 2015)

Lipush said:


> LOL, cool hat. they gave you a shirt wit dat? XD



No, I bought it on Ben Yehuda street on Independence night/day.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 28, 2015)

fanger said:


> Even as an Adopted Israeli, You still have no shame or embarrassment over the destruction of a civilian Airport, I wish you Karma



No silly, haven't you ever read when she posts her family's story.  She is sabra.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 28, 2015)

As far as I know, Hamas has to OK your entry into Gaza as well.


----------



## fanger (Apr 28, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Even as an Adopted Israeli, You still have no shame or embarrassment over the destruction of a civilian Airport, I wish you Karma
> ...


She was born to Hispanic parents, ask her


----------



## Lipush (Apr 28, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Yessss, good one, you understand.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 28, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



The world is watching through glasses of hypocrisy. It won't stop Israel from existing.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 28, 2015)

fanger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



We come back to that issue again, and I'll again tell you- it's non of your business where I come from or when. Fact stays, I'm Israeli, daughter to fourth generation of Israelis.

Those who don't like to hear this, cover your ears.


----------



## Linkiloo (Apr 28, 2015)

Teddy keep the pics coming. I so enjoy them. I took way to few, was too busy living in the moment (and stopping my kids from fighting, hitting each other, etc).

I didn't consider the Temple Mount as I did not want to put my children in danger or myself under stress and to be honest, it wasn't a priority.

Our rental car was not permitted to be driven to gaza or west bank (no insurance there) and I was told that we would need sperate visas so we didn't consider it.

I can see why there is no freedom of movement - clearly terrorists use every opportunity they can to cause harm.

In Israel proper though I felt very safe and enjoyed seeing Israelis, both jewish and Arabic and Christian living side by side.

There is no Apartheid in Israel.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 28, 2015)

Linkiloo, thank you.  And you are correct, I have seen plenty of people from all religions living side by side without hate hear in Israel.  It is not at all the way, nor is there the discrimination that the pro-pals would have us believe on this board.

I did do the Temple Mount today, here's the money shot of the Dome of the Crock:





Like I said, once I get home I will compose a more complete thread full of pictures for all to enjoy.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 28, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Well this is day three for me here. I am waiting for the 8:00 siren for the beginning of independence day while here at my apartment on king George st.
> 
> Today while driving through the Jordan valley the siren sounded and the car behind me and I pulled over and got out of our vehicles. Many cars with green plates kept driving, one truck with green plates got very close to me making me feel like I had to scrunch up against my car. But I have a big gut. Then four other cars with yellow plates came from the other direction and stopped as well. Wee all stood, both looking at each other and looking down.
> 
> ...


Awesome *Teddy*, you're the man!  Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


> You have zero knowledge.  It's  going take you at least 15 years of proper education to make up for your ignorance and stupidity.  You can loose the 200 LBS in much less time.  Besides, isn't it the biggest honor for every Palestinian woman?  Remember, after you blow yourself up, you turn into one of those eternal 72 virgins for the Jihadists to enjoy.  And isn't that every woman's dream, Fatima?


You don't know the difference between _"your"_ and _"you're",_ but you're talking about someone else's _"proper education"?_


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 28, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> No steve, I know well what I am talking about.  I meant the Israeli Arabs.  We all know the Palestinians are unhappy.  And that is because of their failed leadership.  Yes I am a Zionist and do not care.


Do you plan to talk to any Palestinian's and get their side of the story?

And if you do, will you listen with an open mind?


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 28, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > <snip>It's  going take you at least 15 years of proper education to make up for *your* ignorance and stupidity.<snip>
> ...



I am sorry, but are you saying that instead of using the possessive spelling of that sound, he should have used the contraction that in long spell would mean "you are"?

Sounds he meant that she owns it, not doing it.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 28, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Do you plan to talk to any Palestinian's and get their side of the story?
> 
> And if you do, will you listen with an open mind?



I really do not know Bill.  I feel as though I have listened enough here to their side of the story by going through the links that folks like you have posted; and yes with an open mind.  I have and will talk to plenty of Israeli Muslims (my cab driver this morning claimed no discrimination and his radio was tuned to Quran FM), Israeli Christians, Israeli Negroes and such.

The big problem is that diving down the rabbit hole of the Palestinian side has already shown me, with my open mind, that theirs is a story that claims major victim status without claiming any responsibility at all for any thing they may have done wrong.  They are victims all right.  But just as much from their leadership as well as anything else.  They have been fed lie after lie for years and years now.  All the while, their leaders have used them to milk the world for money which was intended to help the masses but has been siphoned off to help their leaders.  It is truly sad, but they allowed it to happen to themselves.  And continue to do so.  Why?  Because they are taught from an early age that everything is not their fault.  All their woes, every bad thing, every bad situation they face; is all laid at the feet of the Jews.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 28, 2015)

> Why? Because they are taught from an early age that everything is not their fault. All their woes, every bad thing, every bad situation they face; is all laid at the feet of the Jews.



And the Israelis are not taught that. 

Beautiful building isn't it. A real work of history, hopefully for many more centuries.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 28, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Linkiloo, thank you.  And you are correct, I have seen plenty of people from all religions living side by side without hate hear in Israel.  It is not at all the way, nor is there the discrimination that the pro-pals would have us believe on this board.
> 
> I did do the Temple Mount today, here's the money shot of the Dome of the Crock:
> 
> ...



Glad to see your rose tinted glasses are still firmly screwed into your skull. I once travelled to Yugoslavia during the Tito era, and do you know, everyone there was oh so happy. In fact they went out of their way to tell you just how happy they were, living in the Communist paradise. Then there was the holiday in Spain, where everyone was having a party, so it seemed, under their benevolent leader General Franco. Then the world turned and the truth came out...enjoy your holiday.

Belgrade Exhibition Exposes Yugoslav Communist Crimes Balkan Insight

UN presses Spain over Franco-era crimes and mass graves - BBC News


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 28, 2015)

Penelope said:


> And the Israelis are not taught that.



No, the Israelis are not taught to be eternal victims. They are taught the whole truth, all the things that they did wrong as well.  Next week there is going to be an event on the Jerusalem Light Rail where many Israeli students are going to speak only in Arabic.  To show the lack of discrimination and to squash the lie about apartheid as well.



Penelope said:


> Beautiful building isn't it. A real work of history, hopefully for many more centuries.



Yes, even if the history has now been totally twisted into a lie.  That building was built originally for the Christians to commemorate or approximate where the Jewish Temple stood.


----------



## manorchurch (Apr 28, 2015)

Is this "message board" nothing but Israeli shills?


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 28, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Glad to see your rose tinted glasses are still firmly screwed into your skull. I once travelled to Yugoslavia during the Tito era, and do you know, everyone there was oh so happy. In fact they went out of their way to tell you just how happy they were, living in the Communist paradise. Then there was the holiday in Spain, where everyone was having a party, so it seemed, under their benevolent leader General Franco. Then the world turned and the truth came out...enjoy your holiday.
> 
> Belgrade Exhibition Exposes Yugoslav Communist Crimes Balkan Insight
> 
> UN presses Spain over Franco-era crimes and mass graves - BBC News



Challenger, have you ever visited here?  I do not have rose colored glasses you jerk.

The rest of your post and links mean nothing.  Nothing at all in regards to Israel.  You do know that many Moslems will proclaim being happy everywhere in the M.E.  Like Gaza.  Like Iran.  Like Iraq.

None o the people here are afraid of speaking their truth like in the places you tried to twist and mention.

But you are a Rat. According to your avatar.  What else can the board expect from a rat.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 28, 2015)

manorchurch said:


> Is this "message board" nothing but Israeli shills?





Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo, thank you.  And you are correct, I have seen plenty of people from all religions living side by side without hate hear in Israel.  It is not at all the way, nor is there the discrimination that the pro-pals would have us believe on this board.
> ...



Nah ... we have our share of anti-Israel Nazi types. Why do you ask?


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 28, 2015)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo, thank you.  And you are correct, I have seen plenty of people from all religions living side by side without hate hear in Israel.  It is not at all the way, nor is there the discrimination that the pro-pals would have us believe on this board.
> ...



The truth has long been out but "people" like you just can't handle the truth.

Quietly East Jerusalem Palestinians acquiring Israeli citizenship 972 Magazine

By Riman Barakat - May 20, 2012

...As an East Jerusalem resident, I am struck by a recent trend:  many of my friends and acquaintances who hold Jerusalem identification cards – documents of permanent residency rather than Israeli citizenship – are quietly applying for and obtaining Israeli passports.

It’s not immediately clear why. Current residents of East Jerusalem – numbering over 350,000, or 38% of the city’s total population – already go about their daily lives, shop at Israeli malls, use Israeli services, frequent Israeli restaurants and bars, send their children to study at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem, and receive Israeli social and health benefits. What does “upgrading their status” from East Jerusalem residents to citizens of Israel add?  Why did East Jerusalem residents refuse the Israeli offer of citizenship in 1967, and why are they actively seeking to obtain it now, especially given that citizenship requires them to pledge the controversial oath of allegiance to the Israeli state?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Those in the West Bank can visit those in Gaza and vice versa through Israel, in case they have a government's authorization.
> ...





 Not at all as they have borders with other nations, not just Israel. And there is no International Law that says they must be granted free passage across Israel. So they can always go the long way round, that is if Egypt, Saudi and Jordan will allow them access. Or they can go by sea from Egypt to Lebanon, then pass into Syria and Jordan.

 Can I land in America without a visa, get of the plane and travel south to Mexico ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...






 More like you are a black widow or a snake in the grass.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > There is no active airport in Gaza.
> ...






 They get enough in charity from the west to build ten airports, they would rather buy weapons to kill Israeli children.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...






 Not quite, he does not want IS or AQ on the borders of Israel so while they are a threat he is playing it cool.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 You may be able to read what they have said, it is a different matter to understand their meaning. What you do is put your own spin on the words and then add what the arab muslims would do and come up with a fictional outcome.
 If hamas fire any more rockets at Israel you can expect hundreds of medium sized bombs to be fired into gaza at the rocket launch areas with out any warning given.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 Why is that such a problem when the world recognises Islamic states that have worse human rights records than any other nations.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 NO they did not have to stop, and the world would do nothing if they didn't. The UN would make noises right up until they were evicted, and then make toothless threats just as they have with Syria, Iraq and the other Islamic hellholes in turmoil. The Iranians would make threats until Israel destroyed their nuclear facilities and silos, then they would crawl back down their rat holes. It would only be islamomoron  propagandists  that would be shouting about it in 3 moths time


----------



## Humanity (Apr 28, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Only in your little Zionist fantasy world Phoney...

Shows what a belligerent, hateful cretin you really are!

You seriously think that the world would sit back and allow Israel to commit genocide?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

Penelope said:


> > Why? Because they are taught from an early age that everything is not their fault. All their woes, every bad thing, every bad situation they face; is all laid at the feet of the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 Stolen from the Christians so not Arabic in nature. In fact the arabs have no architecture at all it is all stolen from other cultures.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 28, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see your rose tinted glasses are still firmly screwed into your skull. I once travelled to Yugoslavia during the Tito era, and do you know, everyone there was oh so happy. In fact they went out of their way to tell you just how happy they were, living in the Communist paradise. Then there was the holiday in Spain, where everyone was having a party, so it seemed, under their benevolent leader General Franco. Then the world turned and the truth came out...enjoy your holiday.
> ...



The Zionist paradise? or Washington? or Arizona? doesn't matter, not visited any of them and don't intend to; there are far more interesting places in the world.

You may not have rosy lenses in your glasses, but you seem to view your world that way, either that or you are incredibly gullable; as clearly you believe that many Muslims living in Gaza, Iran and Iraq "proclaim" they are happy living there after what the West has done to them. The people I spoke to in Yugoslavia and Spain weren't afraid, they were either just ignorant of what was being done in their name or were "true believers" so I twisted nothing, just stated fact. 

Oh, my avatar is that of a Squirrel, not a rat. The fact that you are unable to differentiate between the two speaks volumes about your powers of observation and discernment; either that or your general level of ignorance.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 28, 2015)

manorchurch said:


> Is this "message board" nothing but Israeli shills?





SAYIT said:


> manorchurch said:
> 
> 
> > Is this "message board" nothing but Israeli shills?
> ...



Here's one of those Shills you were looking for...happy to help.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 Would not be genocide would it, any more than the ethnic cleansing of Jews from islamonazi nations or Christians from Palestine. Don't see the world doing much about that, only some half hearted drone attacks on IS.


----------



## Humanity (Apr 28, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > > Why? Because they are taught from an early age that everything is not their fault. All their woes, every bad thing, every bad situation they face; is all laid at the feet of the Jews.
> ...



Stolen architecture?

Architecture has been developed over the millennia in every country and influenced by many different cultures....

Islamic architecture - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 28, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Linkiloo, thank you.  And you are correct, I have seen plenty of people from all religions living side by side without hate hear in Israel.  It is not at all the way, nor is there the discrimination that the pro-pals would have us believe on this board.
> 
> I did do the Temple Mount today, here's the money shot of the Dome of the Crock:
> 
> ...



there is an area for you to post pictures that you can send a link for members to see them.  Go to your account area.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 28, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> ...That building was built originally for the Christians to commemorate or approximate where the Jewish Temple stood.



Why would 7th century Christians care where a Jewish temple stood? Got a link to back that up?


----------



## Challenger (Apr 28, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



The article continues...

"I believe the trend is the result of a well-planned and consistently applied Israeli strategy to pressure the Palestinian population of East Jerusalem."

and,

"In addition, East Jerusalem Palestinians face arbitrary threats of home demolition orders in Silwan and other neighborhoods, the continued infiltration of settlers, harassment at Ben Gurion Airport, the difficulty of obtaining building permits, a deteriorating infrastructure in Palestinian neighborhoods, and unequal distribution and allocation of budget and resources in developing Palestinian areas."

Well done Sayit, never let the truth get in the way of a nice Habara sound bite.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 28, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



Things seem to of changed since 1992


*Israel advances plans for 77 new East Jerusalem homes*

Settlement watchdog says authorities invited tenders for construction of units in northern part of capital

By AFPApril 27, 2015, 5:12 pm 7

“*Instead of changing direction and showing that Israel is ready for peace, Netanyahu is sticking to the line he held during his election campaign and seeking to prevent the chance of peace.”*

The day before the election, Netanyahu vowed that if reelected he would build thousands of shttp://www.timesofisrael.com/israel-advances-plans-for-77-new-east-jerusalem-homes/ettler homes in Arab East Jerusalem to prevent future concessions to the Palestinians.

Israel advances plans for 77 new East Jerusalem homes The Times of Israel


----------



## Penelope (Apr 28, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> manorchurch said:
> 
> 
> > Is this "message board" nothing but Israeli shills?
> ...



I think the Nazis were all for Israel, they wanted rid of the Jewish takeover , REMEMBER, Hitler even worked with Ben Guion with the transfer agreement. Those Zionists were taking over Germany , just like Russia and now Palestine.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Can't say I blame him, I would be doing the exact same.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 28, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > And the Israelis are not taught that.
> ...



No just taught they are the "chosen".  I don't think Christians care one bit, they have the *Church of the Holy Sepulchre*.


teddyearp said:


> So, to continue in the theme of my thread; to try to debunk the lies.  I am still in Jerusalem.  Today I got showed around by an Israeli.  Afterwards he was sitting down talking to an Arab in the Muslim quarter.  Didn't look like anyone was unhappy there.
> 
> Now as I have said, I know the "Palestinians" (those who claim to be) are not happy at all with the state of Israel.
> 
> ...



Not from what I've been reading, you are in TEl Avie and I doubt you will see much there at all, but go to the west bank and well you can't get into Gaza. Your a tourist and don't live there. According to the papers  a lot has been happening and you don't see it. You know I don't see what  happens on the other side of town here unless its on the news. So to put some perspective on your observations, they are biased on what you see and where you go.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 28, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > manorchurch said:
> ...



Penelope must have learned about the book The Transfer on the hate sites where the book is very popular.  She probably wishes that the Jews didn't trade some equipment for other Jews to save them from going to the concentration camps.    Edwin Black wants you especially to push his new book because you think just like a Nazi.

Book Discussion Farhud Roots Arab-Nazi Alliance Video C-SPAN.org


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 Stolen from other nations and claimed as their own. As your link says     inspired by the former Sassanid and Byzantine models ............. and           The Dome of the Rock (_Qubbat al-Sakhrah_) in Jerusalem (691) is one of the most important buildings in all of Islamic architecture. It is patterned after the nearby Church of the Holy Sepulchre[5] and Byzantine Christian artists were employed to create its elaborate mosaics against a gold background.[1][6] The great epigraphic vine frieze was adapted from the pre-Islamic Syrian style.[7] The Dome of the Rock featured interior vaulted spaces, a circular dome, and the use of stylized repeating decorative arabesque patterns.
This
 The semicircular arch became a popular feature in Islamic structures. Some suggest the Muslims acquired this from the Visigoths in Spain[8] but they may have obtained it from Syria and Persia where the horseshoe arch had been in use by the Persian and Byzantines as early as the 5th century.[9] After the Moorish invasion of Spain in 711 AD the form was taken by the Umayyads who accentuated the curvature of the horseshoe.[
 This
 The Great Mosque of Damascus (completed in 715 by caliph Al-Walid I),[11] built on the site of the basilica of John the Baptist after the Islamic invasion of Damascus, still bore great resemblance to 6th and 7th century Christian basilicas.



 So as I said all stolen from other nations.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > ...That building was built originally for the Christians to commemorate or approximate where the Jewish Temple stood.
> ...






 Cant you figure it out yourself


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






So you are saying that the Jews cant build on their own land, but the arab muslims can build on any land they want


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > manorchurch said:
> ...






 LIAR


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 28, 2015)

Challenger said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



What would you expect from a Palestinian ... nice words about Israel? The factual part of his article - the non-opinion part you choose to ignore - states that his fellow Jerusalem Arabs are so upset with their treatment in Israel that they are seeking (and receiving) Israeli citizenship. The message goes right over your (pin)head.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Nope on the net, didn't even know about the book. Thanks tho. The transfer agreement is not a secret.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 28, 2015)

Did you see this TeddyEarp

*Arabs carry out protest in Tel Aviv over housing demolitions*

*About 2,000 Arab Israelis gathered to protest ongoing housing demolitions in unrecognized Arab villages in Israel, call on government to stop destroying homes.*

Hassan Shaalan

Published: 

04.28.15, 20:19

About 2,000 Arab Israelis, including members of the Joint Arab List, gathered for a protest in Tel Aviv on Tuesday evening against the demolition of homes in unrecognized Arab villages.


The protest, held in Tel Aviv's Rabin Square, came after the announcement of a general strike  in the Arab sector on Tuesday morning.

The strike took place in Arab towns in the north, schools, colleges, public institutions, and banks, with most shops remaining closed, Arab media outlets reported.

The Higher Arab Monitoring Committee, which represents Arab communities in Israel, said the protest was against growing racism and the acceleration of housing demolitions.






Arabs carry out protest in Tel Aviv over housing demolitions - Israel News Ynetnews


----------



## Penelope (Apr 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



No thanks, just another Jewish write on the "holocaust".  I get tired of their stories, and of course no one can say otherwise or they are called anti sematic and a holocaust denier. Gets real old litening to these jewish historians and also they are very active on Wiki rewriting history there. PS: I read some reviews and they say its very bias which all jewish writing is , because we know the jews were helpless poor victims.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 28, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Did you see this TeddyEarp
> 
> *Arabs carry out protest in Tel Aviv over housing demolitions*
> 
> ...


I don't think Teddy went to Israel as a Palestinian goodwill gesture.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Did you see this TeddyEarp
> ...



No but according to him everyone seemed happy, these people don't .


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 28, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Since you don't seem like the scholarly type, I still believe you found it on some hate site or else you would not have known about this book.  Throughout the years all the anti-Semites would bring up this book as if the Nazis and the Jews were constantly in bed with each other.  Maybe you can tell us why it is so popular on the hate sites.  I bet the hate sites don't talk about Edwin Blacks book about the Nazis-Arab alliance.


----------



## Humanity (Apr 28, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



And you think that architecture in the UK came from where exactly? 

Let me ask you a question... Marble Arch, London... Where was the architectural influence for that design from?

Let me save you the embarrassment of looking it up and making yourself look like a twat...

It came from Rome and Paris...

So, is that ok? Or is that "stolen architecture"?

You are simply a belligerent, racist prick Phoney!

I suppose you will be voting UKIP next month too!


----------



## Penelope (Apr 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I don't go to hate sites, the transfer agreement in on Wiki. Oh yes the Arabs and Nazis wanted to put them in Israel and then take Israel out. Good grief. No he has wrote several books on hitler , Nazis and that, no need to read the bias stuff. I heard it all growing up.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 28, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Tell us then, how did you happen to go to Wikipedia to know it was there?  I am sure you heard it all before growing up how the Jews were so evil.  It is so obvious from your posts what an anti-Semite you are.  Why not discuss his new book with your other like-minded friends.  They will be happy to know that the Nazis and Arabs were very, very friendly,  so friendly in fact that after the war many Nazis fled to the Middle East and continued writing their propaganda.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 28, 2015)

manorchurch said:


> Is this "message board" nothing but Israeli shills?


manorchurch , every goddam one of 'em.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 28, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Did you see this TeddyEarp
> 
> *Arabs carry out protest in Tel Aviv over housing demolitions*
> 
> ...



Amazing, eh? Despite the fact that they are committed to Israel's destruction the Arabs take full advantage of the rights afforded to anyone in Israel, including the right to PEACEFULLY protest Israeli gov't policies regarding illegal structures.
What a wonderful country!


----------



## montelatici (Apr 28, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Did you see this TeddyEarp
> ...




The non-whites in the Cape who had representation in the Apartheid Parliament took advantage of their special rights too.  The non-whites citizens of the Bantustans did not have the same rights.  Is it any different in Israel?


----------



## theliq (Apr 28, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> So, to *continue
> 
> * in the theme of my thread; to try to debunk the lies.  I am still in Jerusalem.  Today I got showed around by an Israeli.  Afterwards he was sitting down talking to an Arab in the Muslim quarter.  Didn't look like anyone was unhappy there.
> 
> ...


To the Obsequious Earp...........Who looks at all, but sees Nothing.......Muslims in the Burkka.....been there for *thousands of

* years.......Why would you assume anyone would be beating them....this is just the myopic American negative attitude.......not middle eastern.........Palestinians tend to close up when people they don't know are around because of informants.........your grasp of the situation for Palestinians in Israel today is stupid at best.................no one could be that DUMB........or could they Teddy ???


----------



## montelatici (Apr 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Now that is funny.  You one of the most ignorant SoBs I have ever seen posting anywhere accusing anyone else of not being "a scholarly type".


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 28, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



And the irony of one such as you referring to ANYONE as being an "ignorant SoB" is remarkably obvious yet flew right over your (pin)head, Princess.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 28, 2015)

montelatici said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing, eh? Despite the fact that they are committed to Israel's destruction the Arabs take full advantage of the rights afforded to anyone in Israel, including the right to PEACEFULLY protest Israeli gov't policies regarding illegal structures. What a wonderful country!
> ...



The right of Arabs to PEACEFULLY protest Israeli gov't policies regarding illegal structures is not a special right, Princess, but a right available to all in Israel. If you really are interested in how that right translates into the Arab/Muslim World, see "Aleppo, Syria."


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 28, 2015)

theliq said:


> To the Obsequious Earp...........Who looks at all, but sees Nothing.......Muslims in the Burkka.....been there for *thousands of
> 
> * years.....



To the monumentally ignorant Liq: Muslims in Burqas have been nowhere for "thousands of years" and just in case you missed it, the Burqa was recently banned in China's largest Muslim city. I missed your outraged POV on that one.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 28, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Who axed ya?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 28, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> I am sorry, but are you saying that instead of using the possessive spelling of that sound, he should have used the contraction that in long spell would mean "you are"?
> 
> Sounds he meant that she owns it, not doing it.


Hey, you're right!  I mis-read his statement.  Thanks for the correction!


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 28, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> I really do not know Bill.  I feel as though I have listened enough here to their side of the story by going through the links that folks like you have posted; and yes with an open mind.  I have and will talk to plenty of Israeli Muslims (my cab driver this morning claimed no discrimination and his radio was tuned to Quran FM), Israeli Christians, Israeli Negroes and such.


Quran FM?  Now that's an alternative station!  Did you ask the cabbie if he's ever listened to KROC?




teddyearp said:


> The big problem is that diving down the rabbit hole of the Palestinian side has already shown me, with my open mind, that theirs is a story that claims major victim status without claiming any responsibility at all for any thing they may have done wrong.  They are victims all right.  But just as much from their leadership as well as anything else.  They have been fed lie after lie for years and years now.  All the while, their leaders have used them to milk the world for money which was intended to help the masses but has been siphoned off to help their leaders.  It is truly sad, but they allowed it to happen to themselves.  And continue to do so.  Why?  Because they are taught from an early age that everything is not their fault.  All their woes, every bad thing, every bad situation they face; is all laid at the feet of the Jews.


Palestinian's are victims.  They're a population under occupation.  They live under martial law and have no control of their future.  Ask some people if they think Israel should end the occupation?


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 28, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> there is an area for you to post pictures that you can send a link for members to see them.  Go to your account area.



I prefer to upload them to one place, photobucket.  That is easier to link to in various forums sites.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 28, 2015)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > ...That building was built originally for the Christians to commemorate or approximate where the Jewish Temple stood.
> ...





> With the Persian invasion in 614, followed by the Muslim Siege of Jerusalem in 637, the Dome of the Rock was constructed by the order of Umayyad Caliph Abd al-Malik between 689 and 691 CE. The Temple Mount had by then been left undeveloped for centuries after another Jewish revolt against Roman rule in the fourth century CE.
> 
> Its architecture and mosaics were patterned after nearby Byzantine churches and palaces.[6] The two engineers in charge of the project were Raja ibn Haywah, a Muslim theologian from Beit She'an and Yazid Ibn Salam, a non-Arab who was Muslim and a native of Jerusalem.[6][7]
> 
> ...



Link: Dome of the Rock - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 28, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > I really do not know Bill.  I feel as though I have listened enough here to their side of the story by going through the links that folks like you have posted; and yes with an open mind.  I have and will talk to plenty of Israeli Muslims (my cab driver this morning claimed no discrimination and his radio was tuned to Quran FM), Israeli Christians, Israeli Negroes and such.
> ...


----------



## Challenger (Apr 29, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



Where does it say, "..That building was built originally for the Christians to commemorate or approximate where the Jewish Temple stood."?


----------



## Challenger (Apr 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



*The Dome of the Rock has inspired the architecture of a number of buildings.* These include the octagonal Church of St. Giacomo in Italy, the Mausoleum of Sultan Suleiman the Magnificent in Istanbul, the octagonal Moorish Revival style Rumbach Street Synagogue in Budapest, and the New Synagogue in Berlin, Germany. It was long believed by Christians that the Dome of the Rock echoed the architecture of the Temple in Jerusalem, as can be seen in Raphael's The Marriage of the Virgin and in Perugino's Marriage of the Virgin. Dome of the Rock - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

As Humanity says, "Architecture has been developed over the millennia in every country and influenced by many different cultures...." or more simply, for someone of your intellect, "Archetects steal ideas from other Architects, always have, always will."


----------



## Challenger (Apr 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



It's not their land in the first place, it's always been Palestinian land.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



No she isn't  The Transfer Agreement The Dramatic Story of the Pact Between the Third Reich and Jewish Palestine Amazon.co.uk Edwin Black 9780914153139 Books


----------



## Challenger (Apr 29, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



I suspect the message is far to complicated for your understanding.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 29, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I actually think Monte or one of the other scholars on Palestine's history mentioned it . So as my inquisitive mind usually does I researched it. Other than that I may of found it by reading  some history and learned about it. My packed brain just can't remember every little detail of how I know what I know. Started years ago.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 29, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



It was the first year that hitler took power.  He was still just beginning to sell his aryan race ideology.
The jews could not take cash with them and most were forced to sell most of what they owned and 'bank' the money in germany before they left.  It allowed them only a small amount for start up that the jews could withdraw from the germany bank in mandate.  This was not an agreement that lasted throughout nazi germany, nor were a large number of jews involved.

Not that many managed to get out before the major actions against jews took place.  Before the mufti met hitler.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 29, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > So you are saying that the Jews cant build on their own land, but the arab muslims can build on any land they want
> ...



It's Israel, get over it.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 29, 2015)

Penelope said:


> My packed brain just can't remember every little detail of how I know what I know. Started years ago.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 29, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



May I refer you to my new post , Hitler didn't invent this stuff, seems all the top US generals were antisemitc as well,
WWII Hitler and the Nazis not the only anti semitics our US top generals were as well. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Penelope (Apr 29, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Jerusalem wouldn't be the same without the beautiful Gold Dome.  That is what is the most beautiful thing about Jerusalem, well all of Palestine/ Israel , Tel Aviv is just another city.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 29, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


That beautiful "thing" has no right to be in Israel. Should be destroyed.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 29, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


You don't say?  I am willing to bet that none of us heard of this book until the anti-Semites started dragging it up from the hate sites.  Never would they think of mentioning a book that Edwin Black wrote after that because it wouldn't fit their agenda of trying to make the readers think that the Jews were constantly cooperating with Hitler.  Since you say your mind is inquisitive, why not be inquisitive enough to buy this book so you can see how your Nazi friends tied up with the Arabs?

http://www.amazon.com/The-Farhud-Arab-Nazi-Alliance-Holocaust/dp/0914153145&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 29, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Did you see this TeddyEarp
> 
> *Arabs carry out protest in Tel Aviv over housing demolitions*
> 
> ...






 What would the USA do if Mexicans started building illegally in America, would they demolish the illegal buildings or leave them stand ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 29, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Did I say that Britain did not copy other cultures architecture, no I didn't. But we did have a style all to our own with such structures as Stonehenge and Longbarrows.

 The arabs had nothing at all they stole everything from the cultures they destroyed, and they are now destroying those cultures religious symbols.

 Now let me ask you a question why are you so arrogant and stupid when it is shown the arab muslims have done nothing to enhance humanity in the 1400 years of their existence.


 Depends on if they an offer me something the other parties don't, like a complete ban on all immigration and repatriation and/or deportation for migrants that break the law.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 29, 2015)

montelatici said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 OFF TOPIC AGAIN Abdul.    Read the rules and stick to them


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 29, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > I really do not know Bill.  I feel as though I have listened enough here to their side of the story by going through the links that folks like you have posted; and yes with an open mind.  I have and will talk to plenty of Israeli Muslims (my cab driver this morning claimed no discrimination and his radio was tuned to Quran FM), Israeli Christians, Israeli Negroes and such.
> ...







 When you post the replies you get when you ask some people if the arab muslim terrorists should stop murdering innocent people.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Did you see this TeddyEarp
> ...



Without permits, not inspected, not to required standard..............tear it down.  My brother hired an architect and contractor to do some work on his house and he was tied up for months with inspections, changes, tear out and rebuilding.  It is not a matter of getting a blank permit and doing what you want.  You have to submit plans and even then the plans might need to be changed along the way after an inspection and repeated several times along the way.

It is ridiculous to think building and even repairs in any modern country is easy.  If you don't submit plans or get inspections the city/county/state can make you tear it down.  it is not just an Israeli thing.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 29, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I heard enough of him on his book review to know not to waste my money on trash.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 29, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



I know that is the Zionist intention but if they do they'll will be hell to pay and frankly they will deserve it. That is a land mark and if Jews were not so chickenshit they'd have their original Temple, which was probably the size of the smallest house in Israel. The even let their  Persian paid temple  vanish and then Herods. I mean its over. They wouldn't be there today if not for Britain and the US.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



There are stone circles in france as well from around the same period.  They might have been built by the same culture and not a case of copying some one else.
There are a number of stone circle across the UK with some differences but it seems for the same purpose.  It is not like romans copying from the egyptians or vs.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 29, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Where does it say, "..That building was built originally for the Christians to commemorate or approximate where the Jewish Temple stood."?



OK Squirrel head that still looks like a rat, you got me there.  I must have paraphrased my interpretation.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 29, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > My packed brain just can't remember every little detail of how I know what I know. Started years ago.



And now all one has to do is look at the quote in my sig.  She dwells here all the time.  Talk about hasbara?


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 29, 2015)

Um 'Loope, somewhere back you mentioned again that I must be in Tel avie?  The title of this thread says where I am posting from.  Other than a side trip today, as long as this thread has been alive, my home base has been Jerusalem.

I think I saw my first case of discrimination this afternoon in Jerusalem.  I was at a crosswalk and you know in big cities, sometimes if the traffic is not coming one will cross the walk anyways.  There was a Muslim couple next to me while I decided to cross the street with a red 'walk' sign.  Well the moslem girl started to cross as well, but her male companion grabbed her arm and jerked her very hard back to the side of the street.  Of course I did not understand what they said to each other, but he was adamant. And she seemed not to like being handled that way.

Yup, discrimination and such.  Witnessed on the ground.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 29, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



No my computer fan ran related to the ads on this site, and now I have ad blocker plus ,so it doesn't run constantly on this site anymore.  Context matters.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 29, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 LINK to prove this, and from a non partisan source


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 29, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






And it was to protect Jews from the Nazi's, only the Nazi's wanted too much to allow every Jew in Europe to escape their clutches. NOTHING MORE THAN THAT


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 29, 2015)

Penelope said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 I have said this many times about the west, which is why the doors were slammed shut in the Jews faces


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 29, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 You do know it is just gold paint, and not real gold. And it is not Islamic but Christian, stolen by the arab muslims like they steal everything else.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 29, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 WRONG it was the LoN and the Jews themselves, and you muslims did everything to stop them from having a homeland.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 29, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Yep, we know, Penelope.  A simple-minded person as you are prefers to read the comics.  You probably have never sat down with a book in your life except those you were forced to read in school.  Penelope probably gives fervent thanks to the Internet for allowing her to drag up articles against the Jews.  I wonder if she was one of those who marched in Skokie.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 29, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Here one The Jewish Threat by Joseph Bendersky, the Jewish threat was our US Generals.  What is sad is that so many were pro Hitler and anti communism, which meant in WWII, anti Jew. Pretty bad to deface the US military, but it never ends. The question to ask, is not if all these intelligent men were racist, but perhaps Hitler was right about the Jewish destroying Germany. This book says more about the Jews than it does our Military Generals.


----------



## theliq (Apr 29, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


In France they are not round circles,but linear lenghts re-CARNAC


----------



## theliq (Apr 29, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


? thanks Hoss,I've just been reading a Germans account of Jewish  collaboration with the NAZIS....steve


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> ...I've just been reading a Germans account of Jewish  collaboration with the NAZIS....steve



Why am I not surprised? Does it mention any of this:
Upon seizing power Der Führer declared a national boycott of Jewish businesses (Apr 1, 1933) and the Law for the Restoration of the Professional Civil Service (Apr 7, 1933) excluding most Jews from the legal profession and civil service. In May the "National book-burning" destroyed most non-Nazi influence in German life. Jewish citizens were harassed and subjected to violent attacks. They were actively suppressed, stripped of their citizenship and civil rights, and eventually completely removed from German society.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 29, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Weren't you just with this on another forum today?  You can't seem to get enough of showing your hatred for the Jews.  Instead of searching the Internet for something like this, I suggest that you buy yourself a good grammar book and start studying.  It would do you a world of good.  Women usually have other women friends with whom they hang around, but it appears that the women in Penelope's town just don't cotton to her.  I don't really wonder about this because it is quite easy to figure out why, and that is why you see her posting all the time.  I think Hitler would have liked Penelope immensely.  She is his type of gal.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Do you have a problem with some Jews in this instance willing to trade some equipment to the Nazis in order for other Jews to be freed instead of being sent to the concentration camps to die?  I do hope you take the time to listen to Edwin Black on C-Span.  Since you and Penelope would make such a good team, after listening to Edwin Black, why not discuss what he had to say via Skype?

Book Discussion Farhud Roots Arab-Nazi Alliance Video C-SPAN.org


----------



## theliq (Apr 29, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ...I've just been reading a Germans account of Jewish  collaboration with the NAZIS....steve
> ...


And with Zionist help with the Nazis...Fool


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



You think Zionists hand a hand in Hitler's policies? You are truly the village idiot, Princess.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


That's it. Call an ambulance. You are delusional and dunderheaded.


----------



## theliq (Apr 29, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## theliq (Apr 29, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


No but they were happy to collaborate with them when it suited............


----------



## theliq (Apr 29, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


foolish comment


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Don't like to hear the truth about yourself, Steve?  Why is it that everyone can't just enjoy Teddy's posts while he is in Israel instead of some here throwing in a lot of foolishness which has nothing to do with his trip.


----------



## theliq (Apr 29, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Zionists,Nazis and Non Zionist Jews

For your reading Hoss Trollwww.savethemales.ca/o91202.html
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Jewish_Nazi_collaborators
www.rense.com/general82/nzzi.html

You will have to type in the first and third site.....but there are loads like them,Hoss stop talking shit.steve


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


I never knew any of those guys. Of course there were collaberators in the early days but not after the Nazis started extermination. Some collaberated in order to save others.


----------



## theliq (Apr 29, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Nothing to do with me,other than to point out the utter stupidity of some of his prose...........I like to see the truth not some WHITE WASH ZIONIST INSPIRED DROSS WHICH HE SPOUTS OUT......it is clear he is escorted around at times by some government official in the guise of some friend...........his exposea on the Palestinians was pathetic to say the least......I was one of the first to congratulate Teddy,but realised I had been had,as he was just a mouth piece for Zionism and was totally unbalanced and ignorant regarding the Palestinians in Israel........If something sounds too good ...it's a LIE.

Mind you some of his reporting has had some interest and humour to me.................I don't like myself Hoss,but I do love myself......that is why I have helped so many throughout my life.............I love.........hate..... unlike you Guys is not intrinsic to my personality....you denial of Zionist collaboration is a manifestation of your Guilt.....WHO DO YOU REALLY SUPPORT HOSS,JEWS OR ZIONISTs............you need to grow up and Stop Hating......steve


----------



## theliq (Apr 29, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


You need to read in depth more Hoss..................Depth being the operative word here....steve...I can only guide you so far my friend


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Okay, Doctor Doom.


----------



## theliq (Apr 29, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Yes Hoss the ELITIST JEWS ONLY my friend......the Non Zionists were left to be EXTERMINATED.......and the Zionists helped...it was not just at the beginning either.

Give Prayer to the Innocent 6 million Jews.......and FCUK THE ZIONIST DOUBLE DEALERS IN DEATH OFF........steve


----------



## theliq (Apr 29, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


No DOOM just truth and right Hoss,your quippy one liners,shew you are no longer able to learn...steve


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


I really can't imagine how you can believe all that propaganda. In 1958 I knew Germans in Munich with so much Jew hate they used to taunt  US soldiers with the same arguments you use. One night on the way from downtown to my kaserne one of the Nazis with a Hitler moustache was spouting his shit and I threw him out the back door of the tram at about 40mph. I actually saw the vermin land on his head and shoulders in the cobblestone street. Never heard anything about it but I hope he died on impact.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


What you need to do, Steve, is see your mental health care doctor more often.  With you it is always Zionist this and Zionist that like some Nazi bigwig or some radical Imam.  I would suggest that you tone it down since many are onto you by now.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Have a stiff drink, Steve, and then go take a walk.  You are really sounding like some nut job.


----------



## theliq (Apr 29, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Threats never have bothered me Hoss,but I gave you the web sites for you to follow up..................Zionists like everyone need to acknowledge their past and present and Stop DENYING IT.............then they can move on...steve......


----------



## theliq (Apr 29, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Why do you feel you have to deny the facts of the past......just say yes it did happen .....then move on...........really Hoss.....how would a stiff drink help?????


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Quit humping my leg, Steve.


----------



## theliq (Apr 29, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Now that IS VERY FUNNY Hoss it reminds me of this song www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxpgb7ay1Lg


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 29, 2015)

Hmm, no comment on how that moslem man roughed up the girl who was with him?

And steve, you are a bold faced liar.  There is no body escorting me around at all.  Just proves to me that you make bullshit up as you go.  I'll have to remember that with your posts.

And Phoenall, yes it is real pure gold 2 thousands of a millimeter thick for a total of 80 kilograms.  They dulled the sheen to a matte finish so that it wouldn't have a blinding glare.

Penelope, I guess you could be right.  It took it in the context with which I did, but not surprising considering your writing and grammatical skills or lack thereof. I think I'll leave it for just a while for a joke now.


----------



## theliq (Apr 30, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Hmm, no comment on how that moslem man roughed up the girl who was with him?
> 
> And steve, you are a bold faced liar.  There is no body escorting me around at all.  Just proves to me that you make bullshit up as you go.  I'll have to remember that with your posts.
> 
> ...


For you to digest Teddy....   www.jpost.com/.../Some-600000-children-in-Israel-have-witnessed-dom...      You will have to type in the above info direct........makes interesting reading......I reckon you have been escorted at times Teddy because your prose has changed markedly since your original few posts.........steve Hummmm plenty of comments regarding DOMESTIC VIOLENCE IN ISRAEL...as we speak........but no doubt you have only seen Muslims using DOMESTIC VIOLENCE........Domestic Violence is a CRIME.and the men or women that practice this abhorrence should be locked up...PERIOD.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 30, 2015)

Steve, even though your link is broken for some reason, no reply on me not being escorted?  And I have seen posters around Jerusalem about child abuse.  No country is perfect.  And for that matter Penelope, you pointed out the protests, well again, no country has every one happy all the time.  What about the 'occupy' movement?


----------



## theliq (Apr 30, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Steve, even though your link is broken for some reason, no reply on me not being escorted?  And I have seen posters around Jerusalem about child abuse.  No country is perfect.  And for that matter Penelope, you pointed out the protests, well again, no country has every one happy all the time.  What about the 'occupy' movement?


Teddy you are completely right,Domestic Violence is a scourge Worldwide(I was not singling out Israel)because it is bad everywhere and increasing,Australia is no exception........it was in response to you Muslim Man against Muslim Woman that's all.

In Australia we have White Ribbon Day twice a year to make everyone aware of the problem and help for women and children....That there is help and they are not Alone.

I take your word re-escorted.....If I'm wrong,I apologise.......hey I make a fair judgement but you will find that "I put my hands up" Not perpetuate BS when I'm WRONG.steve

Keep up the info re the tour.....try to meet some Palestinian families pswww.ynet.com>Ynetnews>News.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





 A pity then that Hitler was a communist isn't it, look at the name of the Nazi party for the clue. They were the National Socialist workers party of Germany, and they made pacts with the Russian communists.

 You really are brainwashed with the islamomoron propaganda aren't you


----------



## theliq (Apr 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Your History is rather SKEWIFFED Phoney,the Nazis were NOT Communists at all they were NATIONALISTS........they murdered 10's of thousands of Communists.................This must be the MOST EMBARRASSING POST YOU HAVE EVER MADE............The Nazis for you information.......were as FAR RIGHT AS YOU COULD POSSIBLY GO,so much for your exposea.......steve


----------



## Challenger (Apr 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Phoney, Phoney, Phoney, the sheer depth and breadth of your ignorance beggars belief. Stone circles existed everywhere from Egypt and Turkey, to even America, at least 3000 years before Stonehenge was built, barrows were even more common.

As for Arab Muslims, next time you have a glass of beer or wine, thank an Arab Muslim. If you, or someone you know wears glasses, thank an Arab Muslim, next time you switch on a light, thank an Arab Muslim, next time you survive a medical operation, thank an Arab Muslim. Muslims contributed vast amount of ideas and knowledge that helped create the world as it is today.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 30, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Israel has no right to be in Palestine...


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 30, 2015)

Hossfly said:


>


Which, you would not be able to do_*.............in Canada.*_

If you were me.

Canada, to show the world just how fucked up a country they are...

_...it's bad enough we have to put up with *Toasty's* BS...._​
...they have now criminalized criticism of Israel.



> *The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement against Israel and the Criminalisation of Free Speech*
> _
> In what appears to be *another attempt to suppress criticism of Israel, the Canadian government has signed a *__*Memorandum of Understanding*__ with Israel which makes the claim that “the selective targeting of Israel is the new face of anti-Semitism” and declares that Canada will oppose those who support the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement._


Fuck Canada! 

Fuck Israel! 

And Fuck *Toasty* to!


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2015)

theliq said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 Depends on what part of France you go to, and what era they were built.  In the UK we also have Linear features called long barrows. We also have underground chambers with weird sound effects and trackways crossing swampy grounds.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2015)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 How about a Link that says just that, or would this be an impossibilty


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


   The village islamoidiot you mean.....................


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Just like the arab muslims do when they parade their pet Jews for the camera's while holding the Jews families hostage so they will say what they are told.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 30, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Where does it say, "..That building was built originally for the Christians to commemorate or approximate where the Jewish Temple stood."?
> ...


Yeah, you do a lot of that.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 By what law, and can you link to that law.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...







 And did you know that the muslims have tried to make it a capital offence to criticise islam and the muslims even if the criticism is based on the truth


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2015)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 To save the lives of Jews, just as the Zionists in Palestine created defence groups to safeguard the lives of Jews under threat from the arab muslims.
 They did a very good job of it too as the islamonazis have created propaganda out of the defence groups and have made false claims regarding them.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...





 Not really with the evidence available


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 And all sourced from islamonazi's, white supremacists and right wing hatred sources


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 By the truth I take you mean everything that supports the islamonazi propaganda much spouted on this and other boards


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 When we do read in depth we see that your links are sourced to sites that support your islamonazi POV


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Do you mean the elitists like Britains own Milliband family who fled beause they were communists. Or more precisely the adult males fled leaving the women and children to their fates


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Hmm, no comment on how that moslem man roughed up the girl who was with him?
> 
> And steve, you are a bold faced liar.  There is no body escorting me around at all.  Just proves to me that you make bullshit up as you go.  I'll have to remember that with your posts.
> 
> ...






 I am sure I read somewhere that the gold was taken off and it was painted with gold paint..............


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 Try reading the history of the Nazi party and see just how far away from the truth you are. The communists in Russia murdered millions of other communists because they were a different sect. A bit like muslims in that respect who mass murder other muslim sects for the hell of it.


----------



## theliq (Apr 30, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


You are so right Challenger,moreover they invented Universities,Mathmatics,Achemedies Screw before the Greek was born 200 years before.....water viaducts and transportation of such over vast distances,building codes,agriculture and so on....steve


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






LINKS

 As for beer we had that in Britain since the stone age, so how did arab muslims manage to have a hand in that
 Lenses were known about before roman times, so how did arab muslims manage to have a hand in that
 So which arab muslim invented the light bulb or electricity
 people were surviving operations back in the Iron age so where were the muslims then

 The muslim contributed nothing at all, they stole everything and passed it off as Islamic inventions. There is no invention from islam at all, unless you can link to the inventors and their inventions.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2015)

theliq said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 That is strange as the Greeks were inventing these things 1000 years before islam was invented by the mental retard mo'mad.


----------



## theliq (Apr 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


No Phoney Nazis were not communists.............Yes commies in Russia after 1900's and yes Stalin "The Georgian" was a mass murderer but what that has to do with Muslims I know not.........It's like me saying that Jews were mass murderers when they eliminated the Canaanites,Moabites and Philistines but what that has to do with you saying Germans sorry Nazis were commies,is banal to say the least......How about getting your Brain into Gear before Opening Your Mouth in future..............because your argument is Insane


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 30, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> And Fuck *Toasty* to!



Oh, I shouldn't, but I couldn't help myself.

Where Bill, did you want to Fuck Toasty to?  The other side of the world?  To the sand box?

Or did you mean 'to*o*' as in 'also'?

hehehehehheheeehaw!


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 30, 2015)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > OK Squirrel head that still looks like a rat, you got me there.  I must have paraphrased my interpretation.
> ...



Where have I "done a lot" of that?  Once or thrice yes, but you saying "a lot" implies most of my posts.  And that is not true.  Or if it is in your *opinion*, then the same holds true for you in mine.


----------



## theliq (Apr 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Well you know nothing about the Moors.........or other Arabs generally,it's quite clear......HoHo when the Islamists emerged Britons were living in mud huts,as for much of your stone sites most of these were built by peoples from what is now Scandinavia......infact up until the 5th Century the Western Isles of Scotland and Shetlands and Orkneys were part of Norway......this can still clearly see in the Nordic place names today.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> I am sure I read somewhere that the gold was taken off and it was painted with gold paint..............



That may have been true some time ago, but it is 80 kgs of gold now.  The info was given in my audio tour of the Temple mount provided by Jerusalem.mp3.  But here's another linkable reference:



> In 1993, the golden dome covering was refurbished following a donation of $8.2 million by King Hussein of Jordan who sold one of his houses in London to fund the 80 kilograms of gold required.



Link: Dome of the Rock - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## theliq (Apr 30, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > And Fuck *Toasty* to!
> ...


LOL Teddy,we know what "too" means but thanks for the English lesson...nice to see your sense of humour is back.....steve..ps ...is that actually you in the new avie?


----------



## theliq (Apr 30, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure I read somewhere that the gold was taken off and it was painted with gold paint..............
> ...


Teddy...one of the worlds most beautiful buildings,I know also many in Uzbekistan,etc,now for some information.....is the Gold in Tile form,I couldn't imagine it could be anything else.....do you know exactly.....and how thick they would be ?????? thanking you in advance,...steve


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 30, 2015)

Steve said I should go over and meet some Palestinians.  Well today I thought about taking the light rail over to East J-sem (and did, but didn't stay). But I had a nice treat after buying my ticket for the rail.  I walked over to the bench and was just about to turn around and sit on it (the whole thing was empty) when a moslem girl came from the far side and sat down, and then scooched right over to where I would have sat.  Good thing I realized that because she just about got a fat American in her lap had I not.

And I know I have been getting visits from agents of Hamas while I'm on my balcony in the mornings, too.  They are disguised as crows or ravens.  The first two mornings, I got brushed in the head once each time.  Then nothing for a few days.  But lately the attacks have increased in severity. Yesterday I got bipped twice, once I got a beak in the forehead!  The third attempt I was able to repel with my Iron Arm defense system; not a hit, but at least a deflection.  This morning was about as bad, probably at least three attempts, but neither of us got any good strikes and no real damage was reported.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 30, 2015)

theliq said:


> ps ...is that actually you in the new avie?



Yup, no shame in my game.  Me in the flesh, on my balcony in Jerusalem.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 30, 2015)

Steve do not know how it was applied, tile or otherwise, but it is 2 thousands of a millimeter thick.


----------



## theliq (Apr 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


ELITE JEWS Phoney.....only the chosen few.......the rest to the Slaughter Houses........sorry I can never agree with the Zionist Double Standards..No wonder they are like they are.........Terrorists to their own Creed.......


----------



## theliq (Apr 30, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ps ...is that actually you in the new avie?
> ...


Suits you Teddy but who's is the flag   ???????  joking of course,next week lets see you in a Palestinian Flag...........Please..steve


----------



## theliq (Apr 30, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Steve do not know how it was applied, tile or otherwise, but it is 2 thousands of a millimeter thick.


Gee is that all..Ta steve


----------



## theliq (Apr 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Silly comment


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 30, 2015)

theliq said:


> Suits you Teddy but who's is the flag   ???????  joking of course,next week lets see you in a Palestinian Flag...........Please..steve



Sorry Steve, the closest anyone is ever going to get see me in a "Palestinian" flag is my old avatar.  Because that was me too.  In the flesh with Palestinian head garb taken on the Mount of Olives facing the Temple Mount in 2011.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 30, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



That's TheLiq's brain on an overdose of National Socialism. He doesn't hate Jews ... just the 90% of them who are Zionist "filth."


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 30, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hoss,the Jewry and the Zionists........acted in collusion with the Nazis,even in newsreels(propaganda) with them,showing how happy condemned Jews were in these camps,they made up mock camps....showing all was sweet and dandy....the Jewry and Zionists knew full well that the Jewish participants in these propaganda films would be railed out to a real extermination camp shortly afterwards........TO BE EXTERMINATED..........I note that the MAJORITY of these Jews related families got out of Germany(for a price) but those non-Jewish relations.....were EXTERMINATED......who the Hell do you think you are talking to here.....I'm theliq,ever living,ever faithful to the real plight of Jews during this era...not some Zionist COLLABORATOR/EXTERMINATOR.
> 
> You are SHAMEFUL(look the word up in this instance).......steve



You can goosestep around this board to your heart's content but you must know you fool no one, Bubba.
Oh ... and look up the word "IDIOT."
Sieg Heil!


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 30, 2015)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



As already noted, you are truly our village idiot. Thank you.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Go read a book or two, you are embarassing yourself. I'll give you some clues; it's not about the *beer,* it's not about the *lenses* and it's not about the *electricity*.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 30, 2015)

theliq said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Whoah, let's not get carried away, Universities, Mathematics, etc were around before Islam, however Muslim scholars and scientists managed to recover a lot of ancient knowledge that would have been otherwise lost and built on those foundations by adapting and improving them. Sir Isaac Newton famously said, "If I have seen a little further it is by standing on the shoulders of Giants." European scientists and scholars adopted adapted and improved the work done by their Muslim forebears, that's how science and technology evolves.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 30, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


It't really all about a religion based on and perpetuated by the promise of those 72 virgins. The only thing that keeps Islam going.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 30, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Linkiloo, thank you.  And you are correct, I have seen plenty of people from all religions living side by side without hate hear in Israel.  It is not at all the way, nor is there the discrimination that the pro-pals would have us believe on this board.
> 
> I did do the Temple Mount today, here's the money shot of the Dome of the Crock:
> 
> ...



i heard there are plans being drawn to turn it into a public restroom.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 30, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Says the man who knows nothing about Islam, outside of what's written in right-wing hate sites and Fox News.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 30, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Take away the promise of virgins and Islam will shrivel and die.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 30, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Why are you an apologist for those who get it so wrong and corrupt the faith?


----------



## Challenger (Apr 30, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



There is no "promise of virgins" in Islam.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 30, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



If you're going to criticise a religion, at least do it the courtesy of learning about it first, that way you look less like a bigoted idiot when you do criticise it.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 30, 2015)

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


I can't believe you said that. Aris was born and raised in the middle of that religion and is an expert on Islam.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 30, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Oh, I shouldn't, but I couldn't help myself.
> 
> Where Bill, did you want to Fuck Toasty to?  The other side of the world?  To the sand box?
> 
> ...


Not proper fucked.  Just fucked.  Because he's Canadian.


----------



## toastman (Apr 30, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Shutup you miserable hag. Do yourself a favour and go see a psychiatrist. You never know, they might be able to cure your severe dementia.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 30, 2015)

toastman said:


> Shutup you miserable hag. Do yourself a favour and go see a psychiatrist. You never know, they might be able to cure your severe dementia.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 30, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Musnad Ahmad ibn Hanbal , Sunan al-Tirmidhi Vol. IV, ch. 21, hadith 2687, Ibn Majah, Ibn `Adi in the Kamil, al-Bayhaqi in al-Ba`th wal-Nushur, al-`Uqayli in the Du`afa’, Musnad of Abu Bakr al-Bazzar, 
Abu al-Shaykh in al-`Azama, Al-Tabarani, al-Saghir and al-Awsat, Abu Nu`aym in Sifat al-Janna, and al-Khatib in Tarikh Baghdad

Why do people claim to know anything about Islam when they really don't?


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 30, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > There is no "promise of virgins" in Islam.
> ...


Delusions of self-importance.


----------



## toastman (Apr 30, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Shutup you miserable hag. Do yourself a favour and go see a psychiatrist. You never know, they might be able to cure your severe dementia.



Both Montreal AND Anaheim advanced to the second round

Could you imagine they meet in the finals ? 

Lets make a bet. If they do play in the finals together, then the winner has to choose an avatar for the other to be used for a month . Deal ?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 30, 2015)

toastman said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Sorry, toastman . The rules wont allow Billo to have a pussy for an avatar.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 30, 2015)

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



ROFLOL


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 30, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I didn't know I had to publish a resume of studies, work, writings or other interests.  Where does it say only experts are allowed to criticism or post?  A MSc in Religious Anthropology (OK it was a lifetime ago) is that 'expert' enough to be permitted by squirrel to speak on religion?   
What qualifies squirrel to tell anyone if they can or not criticize or post on any subject?  Kasparov he is not.


----------



## Humanity (May 1, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Another screwed up view of history from Phoney...

Which history books do you read?


----------



## Challenger (May 1, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I was referring to you and your stupid "72 virgins post".


----------



## Challenger (May 1, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Show me the word "Virgin" in any of those hadiths, the word used is "Houri" as you should well know, and an indeterminate number are mentioned in some descriptions of an Islamic "heaven" which is not a universally accepted concept throughout all of Islam.  The 72 virgins is a Western mis-translation and fixation on the more salacious passages in order to demonise the religion as a whole.


----------



## Challenger (May 1, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



You don't. I don't care what qualifications or expertise you claim to have; it's a fallacy called an agrument or appeal to authority. In an internet forum, everyone can claim to be an emeritus professor in whatever subject they like.  I'll be more than satisfied with a well thought out argument backed with sources, something extremely rare on this forum.


----------



## Mindful (May 1, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Penelope, in your veiled attempt to dis me, I must remind you and the board (not roudy), that I am not a tourist as in guided and pampered. I am a traveler and visitor. I drove my self around all over the Golan and now am a visitor here in this wondrous free land in the capitol, Jerusalem. But keep up your lies. That's all you're good for. Bitch.



Why does she need to put you down?

Love the Golan.


----------



## Mindful (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to Israel, Robbie.


Robbie Williams lands in Israel The Times of Israel


----------



## Mindful (May 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Don't you get on your own nerves?


----------



## Mindful (May 1, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Well this is day three for me here. I am waiting for the 8:00 siren for the beginning of independence day while here at my apartment on king George st.
> 
> Today while driving through the Jordan valley the siren sounded and the car behind me and I pulled over and got out of our vehicles. Many cars with green plates kept driving, one truck with green plates got very close to me making me feel like I had to scrunch up against my car. But I have a big gut. Then four other cars with yellow plates came from the other direction and stopped as well. Wee all stood, both looking at each other and looking down.
> 
> ...



Like you say, it's one of those places: the whole world is there.

Something bigoted ignoramuses have no concept or notion of.


----------



## teddyearp (May 1, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Well this is day three for me here. I am waiting for the 8:00 siren for the beginning of independence day while here at my apartment on king George st.
> 
> Today while driving through the Jordan valley the siren sounded and the car behind me and I pulled over and got out of our vehicles. Many cars with green plates kept driving, one truck with green plates got very close to me making me feel like I had to scrunch up against my car. But I have a big gut. Then four other cars with yellow plates came from the other direction and stopped as well. Wee all stood, both looking at each other and looking down.
> 
> ...



Boy, just had to quote my own OP to show some of you fucks how far off the track you always go.

It is 4:45 Friday afternoon here in Jerusalem and most of the shops have closed for Shabbat.  Tomorrow around noon I fly home.  Thanks all, especially you pro-pals for keeping this thread on topic.  Always actually addressing the things I mentioned.  Never getting of course.  Never deflecting.

*YEAH RIGHT BEATCHES!*


----------



## SAYIT (May 1, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> ...It is 4:45 Friday afternoon here in Jerusalem and most of the shops have closed for Shabbat.  Tomorrow around noon I fly home.  Thanks all, especially you pro-pals for keeping this thread on topic.  Always actually addressing the things I mentioned.  Never getting of course.  Never deflecting.
> *YEAH RIGHT BEATCHES!*



Shabbat? Yeah ... it's in your blood now, Teddy.  
Are you sure your flight is tomorrow?


----------



## teddyearp (May 1, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Shabbat? Yeah ... it's in your blood now, Teddy.
> Are you sure your flight is tomorrow?



Yes I am afraid it is when it comes to Shabbat, I think it has already been creeping in slowly for the last few years.

As far as my flight, I am sure.  It is United and not El Al. Unless you know something I do not . . . . .


----------



## Hossfly (May 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


I had no idea.


----------



## Challenger (May 1, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Well this is day three for me here. I am waiting for the 8:00 siren for the beginning of independence day while here at my apartment on king George st.
> ...



Teddy, you need to understand something. This forum is called "Israel Palestine: thoughts on this conflict" The operative phrase is, "thoughts on this *conflict*" If you want to write about how much fun you had in the Zionist Paradise, fine, post about it in the Travel forum on this board. 
If you do post here, myself and others will see it as another attempt at Hasbara from you and the other Zionuts, so you've only yourself to blame if your thread diverges from what you intended. Don't blame us, we're only defending ourselves...


----------



## teddyearp (May 1, 2015)

Understood.  My thread did have something to do with the conflict, but many deflected and did not directly address those points I raised.

When I post my full report, I will post it away from this section, SIR!

As for accusing me of hasbara, you can take your canned response and shove it up your ass.


----------



## Phoenall (May 1, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Then why where they called the National Socialist Workers Party and act just as the many Socialist Workers Parties around the world that hate the Jews. They had an alliance with muslims who joined the whermacht and were inspected by the Grand Mufti. As for what it has to do with muslims look no further than the mass murders of innocents in the Shi'ite/sunni wars. Or the mass murder of innocents in the Pakistan/bangladesh  wars. More up to date was the Iran/Iraq war or the Iraq civil war, and now we have IS that is trying to wipe out everybody. Just like the communists did in the early part of the 20C.

 You really need to do the research before you show yourself to be a complete idiot


----------



## Phoenall (May 1, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






When the muslims were invented Britain was in the middle of a great upheaval and many people were living in Roman style buildings. The likes of Stonehenge were built by Druids and they are mostly in the south of the country, you are confusing brocks with henges. In the 5C islam was not even heard of by anyone at all. For the record many muslims still live in mud huts as they don't have the skills to fire the clay


----------



## Phoenall (May 1, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 What double standards the Germans set the price high knowing that the majority of the Jews would be unable to raise it. So only the elite or very wealthy could afford the blood money to escape the Germans. How were they supposed to raise the money when the price was in the hundreds and thousands of millions Marks. Even the German government did not have those amounts lying around, and the Riechbank could not print enough money to cover the inflation never mind the danegelt the Nazi's demanded.


----------



## Phoenall (May 1, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 NO the TRUTH


----------



## Phoenall (May 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






If you mean the maths then look up the Assyrians who invented the zero and algebra, again stolen by the muslims like they stole everything else. The recent activity from arab muslim sources in any field shows that they are under educated unless they move to the west. How many indigenous arab muslims are Nobel prize winners compared to Jews ?


----------



## Phoenall (May 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 Keep trying as the evidence was retrieved by non muslims and then stolen and claimed by the arab muslims, and as the evidence shows they did nothing with the stolen knowledge because they did not have the brain power to use it.


----------



## Phoenall (May 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...





 Correct the real promise was for 72 Raisins , but the scribe writing it down squashed a fly that marked the paper.


----------



## Phoenall (May 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 Talk about being a complete idiot, Aris knows more about islam than the majority of muslims


----------



## Challenger (May 1, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


----------



## Penelope (May 1, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Understood.  My thread did have something to do with the conflict, but many deflected and did not directly address those points I raised.
> 
> When I post my full report, I will post it away from this section, SIR!
> 
> As for accusing me of hasbara, you can take your canned response and shove it up your ass.



Their potty mouth has been creeping in as well by the way it sounds.


----------



## Phoenall (May 1, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...





 They aint Islamic or neo Marxist that's for sure


----------



## Art__Allm (May 1, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Apparently PM Bibi does not want peace, no way no how. If you think they should kiss your feet, I think they still have some pride left.



Neither Bibi, nor other Likundniks (who are the ideological followers of terrorists, like Menachem Begin, whom Einstein called fascists) want peace. They want Eretz Israel, from Nile and Euphrates.

But  they understand that they have to sell their land robbery to the gullible people around the world, because Zionists need a positive world opinion and the support of Western governments.

So Zionists use a simple tactic.

They infiltrate and support radical elements among the desperate Palestinians, they provoke small controlled terrorist acts, and then they use these small terrorist acts (that are initiated by some radicals) as pretexts, and after that they kill and destroy 100 more Palestinians and their homes.

Zionists call these overkills "retaliations", and the controlled western media and politicians repeat this nonsense.

There is a big difference between the terrorism of desperate Palestinian radicals and the terrorism of Israel.

The terrorism of Palestinians is not supported by the official representatives of Palestinians, these terrorist acts are usually initiated by desperate Palestinian individuals, who lost their families or properties.
These desperate Palestinians usually kill themselves (because they do no want to live any more, their children or entire families were killed, the property destroyed), and they usually kill a couple of Israelis.

Official representatives of Palestinians always condemn these acts.

But the "retaliations" of Israel are officially supported by the Jewish state, and they are de facto state terrorism.

BTW, the Palestinians, who kill themselves and a couple of Israelis, are usually called "cowards".

But the Israelis, who drop bombs or kill Palestinian children, hiding in armoured vehicles or planes, there is no risk to their own lives, are usually called "heroes" in the controlled Western media.


----------



## Phoenall (May 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...






 Ever thought that that is just how we see you, and why you never put up any well thought out arguments. And you never post sources


----------



## Phoenall (May 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 Only if you have a closed mind and refuse to accept new evidence.


----------



## Penelope (May 1, 2015)

Well said, and a lot of what they do (the Israelis IDF and settlers) does not make the news, but we are sure to hear about everything any Palestinians does when they get desperate. Its hard to even trust news from Israel sources anymore.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 1, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Well said, and a lot of what they do (the Israelis IDF and settlers) does not make the news, but we are sure to hear about everything any Palestinians does when they get desperate. Its hard to even trust news from Israel sources anymore.



Yep, the controlled media gives every detail of killed Israelis, they will show their families, they will tell you about the biography of the killed etc. And they will repeat the stories about the killed Israelis many times, in all media.

The killed Palestinians are usually only numbers without any faces, they are mentioned once, and the media will never condemn Zionists for these acts. The controlled media will usually tell that the killed Palestinians are collateral damage, that Israel has the right to protect its citizens, and that the Palestinian terrorists are responsible for these death, because they use civilians as "shields".

And most brain damaged people even believes this propaganda lies of Zionists and their media.


----------



## Humanity (May 1, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



How about a link for your comment....

"Hitler was a communist"...

Really looking forward to THAT one Phoney!!!

IF you can find one that is!


----------



## aris2chat (May 1, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Houri Define Houri at Dictionary.com
Houri - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Houri The Islamic Sex Slave In Paradise EuropeNews
What does houri mean definition and meaning Free English Language Dictionary 
Houri - New World Encyclopedia


----------



## Art__Allm (May 1, 2015)

Humanity said:


> "Hitler was a communist"...



He was a leftists, speak a socialist, a national-socialist.


----------



## Hossfly (May 1, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Well said, and a lot of what they do (the Israelis IDF and settlers) does not make the news, but we are sure to hear about everything any Palestinians does when they get desperate. Its hard to even trust news from Israel sources anymore.
> ...


----------



## Humanity (May 1, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > "Hitler was a communist"...
> ...



Yep, and, oddly enough, thats what history tells us...

Oddly enough our Phoney 'friend' seems to think different... Yet another 'Phoney History Lesson'...

So, when Phoney can provide a link that actually supports his comment, hell WILL freeze over!


----------



## montelatici (May 1, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > "Hitler was a communist"...
> ...



National Socialist is a contradiction in terms.  There is no such thing.  Socialism (and communism) regard nationalism as an evil.  Hitler named his party National Socialism in the hope of getting some socialist votes.  Hitler adopted Fascism and added a turbo to it.  Hitler was as right-wing as you can get.


----------



## toastman (May 1, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Well said, and a lot of what they do (the Israelis IDF and settlers) does not make the news, but we are sure to hear about everything any Palestinians does when they get desperate. Its hard to even trust news from Israel sources anymore.
> ...



What are you talking about ? The media always condemns Israel.


----------



## montelatici (May 1, 2015)

toastman said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



The western media does not criticize  Israel unless the preponderance of the evidence is so overwhelming that it is impossible to do otherwise.  Before the UN report came out confirming Israel bombed refugee centers in Gaza, the media gave Israel a pass, for example.  They allowed that Israeli spokesman  Oren, or whatever his name is, make absurd claims that the Palestinians were the ones that bombed the shelters. Sheesh.


----------



## toastman (May 1, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...


Maybe he was referring to a specific incident where Israel was blamed for a Hamas rocket that landed on a shelter and killed Palestinians.


----------



## montelatici (May 1, 2015)

Yeah right.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 1, 2015)

toastman said:


> Both Montreal AND Anaheim advanced to the second round
> 
> Could you imagine they meet in the finals ?
> 
> Lets make a bet. If they do play in the finals together, then the winner has to choose an avatar for the other to be used for a month . Deal ?


Deal.


----------



## theliq (May 1, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently PM Bibi does not want peace, no way no how. If you think they should kiss your feet, I think they still have some pride left.
> ...


As I have been saying too,ZIONISTS are the scum of the Earth.....but other Jews and secular Jews fine


----------



## Hossfly (May 1, 2015)

theliq said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


----------



## Art__Allm (May 2, 2015)

montelatici said:


> National Socialist is a contradiction in terms.  There is no such thing.  Socialism (and communism) regard nationalism as an evil.



Communism and socialism are different terms.

Communism is just an utopia that was used to promote the agenda of globalists, it is connected with internationalism and globalism, the idea of world domination.

Do not forget that American banksters supported Bolshevism, an ideology that presumably was against these banksters, which does not make any sense and proves that Communism was just a fake.

What to socialism, it supposes social justice, the re-distribution of wealth, but socialism is not necessarily a threat to private property and private business.

I would call Henry Ford an American socialist. He supported the workers, he rejected the idea that there is no need to bother about the well being of the people and that the accumulation of capital is the only purpose of an economy. Henry Ford demonstrated with his business that there is no contradictions between private business and the well-being of workers, and that there is no need to kill the capitalists, which was the agenda of Communists and Bolsheviks, who were supported by American banksters.

True socialism just rejects the monopoly of international banksters.

The so-called "Soviet Communism" was just a silly misnomer, invented by stupid western journalists. They had state capitalism in the Soviet Union, there was a monopoly of the state, and communism just started as an agenda of globalists.

The Soviets never abolished the banking system, in fact, the western banks earned a lot of money, supporting the Soviet regime with credits.

And yes, socialism can be limited to one nation and care about the workers of one nation.

International socialism is just another utopian lie that was used by globalist banksters to promote their international agenda of world domination.

After globalists realised that they lost the grip on Russia, they stopped supporting Communism.

What to the terms "left" and "right" - these terms can have different meanings.

The term "left" is usually associated with an ideology that supports the redistribution of wealth, and "right" means "conservatives" or "aristocrats".

You can bend the terms "left" and "right" according to the agenda of the ruling elite.



> There are many varieties of socialism and there is no single definition encapsulating all of them.[6] They differ in the type of social ownership they advocate, the degree to which they rely onmarkets or planning, how management is to be organised within productive institutions, and the role of the state in constructing socialism.[7]
> 
> A socialist economy is based on the principle of production for use, to directly satisfy economic demand and human needs, and objects are valued by their use-value, as opposed to the principle of production for profit and accumulation of capital.[8]
> 
> Socialism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## toastman (May 2, 2015)

Neither Bibi, nor other Likundniks (who are the ideological followers of terrorists, like Menachem Begin, whom Einstein called fascists) want peace. They want Eretz Israel, from Nile and Euphrates.

*If they want Eretz Israel from the Nile to the Euphrates, then why did they give back the Sinai, offer to give back the Golan following the 6 day war, AND make several offers to return virtually the entire West Bank to the 'Palestinians'? The answer is because you are full of shit. *

But  they understand that they have to sell their land robbery to the gullible people around the world, because Zionists need a positive world opinion and the support of Western governments.

So Zionists use a simple tactic.

They infiltrate and support radical elements among the desperate Palestinians, they provoke small controlled terrorist acts, and then they use these small terrorist acts (that are initiated by some radicals) as pretexts, and after that they kill and destroy 100 more Palou can'estinians and their homes.

*Israel provokes terrorist attacks?? Geez, what kind of propaganda have you been fed? I would love to see you back that up, but something tells me you can;t. *

Zionists call these overkills "retaliations", and the controlled western media and politicians repeat this nonsense.

There is a big difference between the terrorism of desperate Palestinian radicals and the terrorism of Israel.

The terrorism of Palestinians is not supported by the official representatives of Palestinians, these terrorist acts are usually initiated by desperate Palestinian individuals, who lost their families or properties.

*Another lie. Countless times we have seen Palestinian representatives call for attacks on Israelis. That includes PLO representatives ass well. *

These desperate Palestinians usually kill themselves (because they do no want to live any more, their children or entire families were killed, the property destroyed), and they usually kill a couple of Israelis.

*Nah they kill themselves and Israelis because they believe it will get them into paradise. They are sent by their own government on these suicide missions.*

Official representatives of Palestinians always condemn these acts.

*Who are these official representatives? The PLO ? What they say to the public and what they say among themselves are two different things. Of course they condemn terrorist acts to the public, otherwise they would not have support from the West. How stupid do you have to be to believe them?*

But the "retaliations" of Israel are officially supported by the Jewish state, and they are de facto state terrorism.

*What's wrong with trying to disable a terrorist organization who continues to attack your country?*

BTW, the Palestinians, who kill themselves and a couple of Israelis, are usually called "cowards".

*That's because they are cowards. Instead of going after military targets, they purposely chose people eating in restaurants, cafes etc...*

But the Israelis, who drop bombs or kill Palestinian children, hiding in armoured vehicles or planes, there is no risk to their own lives, are usually called "heroes" in the controlled Western media.

*Oh boy, again with the 'dropping bombs to kill Palestinian children' comment? It's getting kind of old now. Israel has no reason to purposely kill any civilians. It serves no purpose for them whatsoever. Like you said, Israel needs supports from Western Governments. 
It's simple, if you poke the bear enough times, the bear will eventually attack you. Lesson ? DON'T POKE THE BEAR !*[/QUOTE[/QUOTE]


----------



## SAYIT (May 2, 2015)

theliq said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Neither Bibi, nor other Likundniks (who are the ideological followers of terrorists, like Menachem Begin, whom Einstein called fascists) want peace. They want Eretz Israel, from Nile and Euphrates.
> ...



Of course 90% of Jews are Zionists which - as I've been saying - pretty much makes you an anti-Semitic scumbag.


----------



## Challenger (May 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


----------



## Challenger (May 2, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



THIS is supposed to demonstrate your "expertise" in Islam?  Two western dictionary mistranslations, a Wikipedia article along with a re-hash of the same Wikipedia article and a blog written by a neo-Nazi on a website created by Muslim apostates in order to encourage other Muslims to leave their faith. Have you even read the Wikipedia article?


----------



## toastman (May 2, 2015)

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



You said there is no promise of virgins in Islam. He posted links that say otherwise. It's not very hard to comprehend. 

You should change your name to mentally Challenged


----------



## aris2chat (May 2, 2015)

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Raisins don't have breasts

By any definition, except for one Christian Lebanese translator, Christoph Luxenberg, more than ten years ago who was using an Aramaic quran, Houri refers to a sexual play thing for men, not a plump piece of fruit.  Houri might be sweet and juicy but it is not talking of raisins in all the quotations from the quran or hadith.

Now do you really want to argue his qualifications to translate the quran's real meaning of the word?  Or where his name originated?

You really want to stick with the raisin theory?  How long have you read arabic or the korish dialect?  I seriously doubt you are fluent in aramaic either.

You really should not get your 'facts' from rense.


----------



## Challenger (May 2, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Don't tell me, tell Phoney, HE was the one who came up with the raisins theory. Reading comprehension issues seem to be widespread amongst the Zionuts.


----------



## Penelope (May 2, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



Glad you realize 90% of Jews are not Jews but Zionists, ha ha. One is a religion , the other a political ideology. Even Jesus knew the difference.


----------



## Phoenall (May 2, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






The German Workers Party

Nazi Party political party Germany Encyclopedia Britannica


----------



## Phoenall (May 2, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...





 So I say he was left wing and allied to communism to which you reply he was ultra right wing.
 now you agree he was a left wing socialist. Then again claim I was wrong when I said he was left wing.

 Whats wrong cant you make your mind up, or has it finally snapped.

 You do know the difference between a left wing  Marxist and a right wing capitalist don't you. As in Milliband the Marxist and Blair the capitalist


----------



## Phoenall (May 2, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...





 You don't know what you are rambling on about. Most communists are really nationalists as they put their national pride above all else. Just as Russia had athletics breeding farms and other sports academies so they would always be better than the capitalists of America.


----------



## Phoenall (May 2, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Is that why he preached Zionism as a religious concept ?


----------



## Phoenall (May 2, 2015)

theliq said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 You cant be a Jew without being a Zionist. it is like saying you can be a Shi'ite without being a muslim.


----------



## SAYIT (May 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> You cant be a Jew without being a Zionist. it is like saying you can be a Shi'ite without being a muslim.



I disagree. Jews are not monolithic robots and are free to form their own opinions. A Zionist (of any faith) is simply one who supports the creation and existence of Israel as the Jewish Homeland and about 10% of Jews do not. They are still Jews.


----------



## SAYIT (May 2, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Glad you realize 90% of Jews are not Jews but Zionists, ha ha. One is a religion , the other a political ideology. Even Jesus knew the difference.



Being a Zionist (of any faith) does not negate ones religious beliefs or affiliation. Christian Zionists are still Christians just as Jewish Zionists are still Jewish but thanks for once again exhibiting your drooling hatred.


----------



## Phoenall (May 2, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 You have just proved me right again by not being able to prove otherwise.  You are making your self a laughing stock all the time, you don't come from Sunderland do you ?


----------



## aris2chat (May 2, 2015)

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



You were the one that did not like the virgin definition of that of the links I posted.  Even when the 'raisin' theory came out it was debunked by most islamic scholars. 

Other than a tempting sexual reward, what do you expect will be your houri reward in the gardens of allah?


----------



## Phoenall (May 2, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...






 I posted the raisin theory as that is what a muslim used as a reason for the 72 virgins. If the enlightened want to read the hadiths they will find the 72 virgins include "doe eyed young boys".   And they claim same sex intercourse is haram in islam


----------



## Humanity (May 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Two very 'informative' links Phoney...

Neither of which make any mention of Hitler being a communist!

Another big "Phat Phoney Phail"...


----------



## Phoenall (May 2, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 WRONG as it shows that the Nazi party was left wing along the lines of communism, both links show this very clearly.


----------



## Humanity (May 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



WRONG, DUMMY!!!

You quite clearly stated... "Hitler was a communist"...

The links you provide do NOT support your claim...

They simply try to deflect from the fact you are an ASS and spew BS all over this forum without knowing what you are saying!


----------



## Penelope (May 2, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you realize 90% of Jews are not Jews but Zionists, ha ha. One is a religion , the other a political ideology. Even Jesus knew the difference.
> ...



Most Jews are not Jews as Jew is not a race. Few Jews even practice Judaism, it died out like the language, and now they have to reteach Hebrew, and Israel was set up as a secular state not a religious one.


----------



## SAYIT (May 2, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Yanno, for one who has posted reams of stupidity, that post establishes a whole new level of stupidity. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Penelope (May 2, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



I wasn't playing, most jews are secular so they are not jews.


----------



## Phoenall (May 2, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





 Bull crap as the Jews are a race, much to the dismay of the arab muslims who claim that they are related to the Jews. All this because the Jews were singled by International law as being semites and making anti Semitism a racist offence.


----------



## Phoenall (May 2, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





 So which stupid web site did you get it from................


----------



## SAYIT (May 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



I don't know where to start. Jews, as already explained, are not a race and while the term "anti-Semitism" is indeed defined as "prejudice or hatred toward Jews," there is no international law establishing Jews as Semites or making anti-Semitism a racist offense.


----------



## aris2chat (May 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Despite what fundamentalists claim, there is a long history of homosexuality in the muslim world.  Famous literature and poets were bisexual or homosexual.   Boys and castrated men were used.  Some just gelded and some completely castrated. served a number of uses.


----------



## Humanity (May 2, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Is there not a long history of homosexuality in the world in general NOT just Muslim world?


----------



## Phoenall (May 3, 2015)

Humanity said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 It is the hypocrisy  and double standards at work in the Islamic world. They play on words to hide the truth, about the only thing they are masters of


----------



## theliq (May 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...


NATIONALIST ARE NOT COMMUNISTS...Stop this BANALITY NOW.......


----------



## theliq (May 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...


You Moron,complete Moron.....Zionists are Terrorists and only been in existence for circa 114 years........you need to be accurate in your posts,theking aka theliq


----------



## Phoenall (May 3, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Instead of shouting why don't you try proving that the NASDAP was not communist. In case you don't know NASDAP is the Nazi party of Germany. The National Socialist workers party


----------



## Phoenall (May 3, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Zionism has been around for over 2000 years, longer than islam has been in existence. It was not named as such until 1870's when the political movement was started. The real terrorists are the Shi'ites and Sunni's who have murdered between them over 100 million since islam was invented in 625 C.E.


----------



## Humanity (May 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Phoney you have failed to prove that NASDAP was communist... 

So, go look at the links YOU posted to see that the Nazi party was NOT communist!


----------



## Humanity (May 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Want to provide a link for that dumbass comment Phoney?


----------



## Penelope (May 3, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



You must be an Evan who sends money there, if  so stop now.


----------



## Phoenall (May 3, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 Only if you have a problem reading English, which it seems you do. Any political party from the early years of the 20C that had "worker" in their name was a full blown communist group.


----------



## Phoenall (May 3, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Why when plenty have already been given by other people. Would not matter if saint Lenin said it you would still deny it wouldn't you because you don't want the Nazi's to be seen as communists.


----------



## Humanity (May 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I cannot believe that you are able to reach new levels of stupidity Phoney!

Really, I thought you had reached the summit, you always manage to surpass that!

So, rather than believing those voices inside your head, how about a link to support your comments for once!


----------



## Humanity (May 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I give a shit what the Nazi's are seen to be...

You are freaking nuts Phoney!

There is not ONE link you can provide to support your insane belief that Nazi's were communists!

Not now, not in the past...

You have offered TWO links, neither of which backs up your crazy words Phoney!


----------



## Humanity (May 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Why when plenty have already been given by other people.



I haven't seen ANY links from "other people" supporting your madness Phoney!

Hell, you cant even provide links to support yourself, why would others bother?!?!


----------



## Challenger (May 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Unsubstantiated assertion, no sources cited or links.


----------



## Challenger (May 3, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I'm not a Muslin, so I don't give a shit. However, listen to someone who knows what they are talking about.


Lesley Hazleton - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Challenger (May 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Unsubstantiated assertion, no sources cited or links.


----------



## Challenger (May 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







Was Adolf Hitler a Socialist Debunking a Historical Myth


----------



## Challenger (May 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 3, 2015)

Seems Teddy is having a great trip.  Glad to hear about it.

Have Fun Teddy and Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Penelope (May 3, 2015)

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Oh not now Israel is going to say Muhammad was really Jewish and they wrote the Quran.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 3, 2015)

toastman said:


> *If they want Eretz Israel from the Nile to the Euphrates, then why did they give back the Sinai, offer to give back the Golan following the 6 day war, AND make several offers to return virtually the entire West Bank to the 'Palestinians'? The answer is because you are full of shit. *



Because there were two fractions of Zionists, the crazy Likudniks, the ideological followers of Jewish terrorists, and the more sane Zionists, the ideological followers of Einstein and Co.

And because crazy Zionist did not have the total control over American politics then (like it is the case today), they had to make tactical compromises and postpone their plans about Eretz Israel.

Today the crazy Zionists seem to control not only Israel, but USA, too. That can be seen in the American congress.

The subservient American congressmen  greeted Netanhayhu in the way the Soviet leaders were greeted by their subservient party members.





toastman said:


> * Israel has no reason to purposely kill any civilians. It serves no purpose for them whatsoever. *



You fully ignored the interview, given by Netanyahu that was published in this thread.

And you fully ignored that Israel was crated by terror, and that Likud and other parties are ideological followers of terrorists, that were first leaders of Israel.

As Ben Gruion said, without Deir Yasin there would be no Israel.

How else could Zionists have grabbed the Palestinian land, and how else can they establish their Eretz Israel?



> *"If I were an Arab leader I would never make terms with Israel. That it natural, we have taken their country."*
> (Ben-Gurion)


----------



## toastman (May 3, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > *If they want Eretz Israel from the Nile to the Euphrates, then why did they give back the Sinai, offer to give back the Golan following the 6 day war, AND make several offers to return virtually the entire West Bank to the 'Palestinians'? The answer is because you are full of shit. *
> ...



Jeez, you did a pretty terrible job at providing a rebuttal.

Because there were two fractions of Zionists, the crazy Likudniks, the ideological followers of Jewish terrorists, and the more sane Zionists, the ideological followers of Einstein and Co.

*Every group, religion, ethnic group, race has its share of extremists. The fact is that following the 6 day war, Israel offered to give back the Sinai AND the Golan for peace . They did not want to hold onto it, they wanted peace. But the Arab states signed the Khartoum resolution. Were there some Israelis who would have rather hold on to that land? Yes, but that's irrelevant. *

And because crazy Zionist did not have the total control over American politics then (like it is the case today), they had to make tactical compromises and postpone their plans about Eretz Israel.

*Total control over American politics? Wow, and here I was thinking that you were somewhat of a rational person. Does Israel have influence over American FOREIGN POLICY? Yes. Total control ? No. Maybe you should take your tinfoil hat off. *

Today the crazy Zionists seem to control not only Israel, but USA, too. That can be seen in the American congress.

Again, take off your tinfoil hat.

The subservient American congressmen  greeted Netanhayhu in the way the Soviet leaders were greeted by their subservient party members.


You fully ignored the interview, given by Netanyahu that was published in this thread.

*Irrelevant to what I posted.*

And you fully ignored that Israel was crated by terror, and that Likud and other parties are ideological followers of terrorists, that were first leaders of Israel.

*Actually, European Jews were greeted by terror from local Arabs. They started the violence, going back to the late 1800's. I don't deny that groups like Lehi and Irgun committed irrational attacks, but people like you ignore the fact that Jews were also subjected to irrational attacks which is what created Irgun in the first place:

"The Irgun's first steps were in the aftermath of the Riots of 1929"

Irgun - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Created by terror? Not at all. Israel declared independence and managed to hold on to their newly found country even after 5 countries surrounded her with the intention of "driving the Jews to the sea". Imagine that, Israel had to split their barely trained army to the north , south, west and east to fight 5 countries, yet they not only won the war, but managed to increase their territory. *

*
*
As Ben Gruion said, without Deir Yasin there would be no Israel.

How else could Zionists have grabbed the Palestinian land, and how else can they establish their Eretz Israel?

*What Palestinian land did Israel grab ? Israel declared independence on land allotted to her by the partition plan, the SAME way the 'Palestinians' did in 1988. *


----------



## Phoenall (May 3, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 When you provide them so will I, until then keep up the TROLLING and SPAMMING


----------



## Phoenall (May 3, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Unlike your unsubstantiated LIES, PROPAGANDA, FLAMING and SPAMMING with a little bit of TROLLING thrown in.  Maybe you are on the wrong board and should be with all the other Narcissi on the Look At Me board


----------



## Phoenall (May 3, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 What a load on rubbish, cant you do any better than one persons views  to substantiate the LIES

 The fact they claim national socialism is nothing more than fascist nazism shows they are clueless as Nazism is a slang terms for National socialism .


----------



## Phoenall (May 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...






 Haven't the arab muslims already tried that with Jesus, Moses, Abraham and many other Biblical figures. They failed just as they have failed in everything else they have made false claims over.


----------



## Humanity (May 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



And you base your 'belief' based on one word "worker"...

Nazi Germany was a fascist totalitarian state... NOT COMMUNIST!

Nazism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Nazi Germany - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Was Adolf Hitler a Socialist Debunking a Historical Myth


----------



## Phoenall (May 3, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 Only because you don't want 1930's Germany to be seen as being allied to you neo Marxists.


----------



## haissem123 (May 3, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Well this is day three for me here. I am waiting for the 8:00 siren for the beginning of independence day while here at my apartment on king George st.
> ...


Yes the wall of demolished civilizations are so amazing. Lol. Weep jews for the evil you all have done in Yahweh's name for he will soon punish you all again for it. As usual.


----------



## toastman (May 3, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


Take a look a the current situation, and how it's been going on for the last 7 decades. Looks to me like it's the Palestinians who are being punished, while Israel thrives every day. Hahaha


----------



## Penelope (May 3, 2015)

toastman said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Yes the Jews are thriving in the US as well at the expense of the Gentiles, they are the most barbaric of all apparently. Locust.


----------



## toastman (May 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...



What the fuck are you talking about you Jew hating Nazi ?

Thriving at the expense of the expense of the gentiles ? Where do come up with this crap ?


----------



## Hossfly (May 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...


----------



## Penelope (May 3, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Jew hating Nazi , I can understand the sentiment behind the Nazis that is for sure.  (why do all jews and Zionist use such language, low IQ's I guess.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 3, 2015)

toastman said:


> Thriving at the expense of the expense of the gentiles ? Where do come up with this crap ?



Here is an interesting opinion of an Israeli woman:


----------



## Phoenall (May 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...






 Then start a movement to have them all kicked out and see how quickly the American economy goes down the pan. Watch your own money start to disappear as the world turns its back on the US for being NAZI. Then you will see just who is the barbaric ones, and it wont be the Jews.


----------



## Phoenall (May 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





 Ever wonder why you don't get any videos of protests from gaza , is it because the arab muslims open fire and murder those that protest in gaza.
 Have you heard of the protests taking place in the US of late, even more violent that those in Israel apparently. Now why haven't you posted videos of them, or is it because no Jews are involved


----------



## toastman (May 3, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Thriving at the expense of the expense of the gentiles ? Where do come up with this crap ?
> ...



What the hell is this supposed to prove ? She's saying that some Jews are crooks. Now is that true ? Yes, probably. Are all Jews crooks ? No. So I really don't get what you're trying to get at.


----------



## toastman (May 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Yes, we know you are a Nazi supporter. And for that reason, you have zero credibility on the subject of Jews/Israel

Low IQ? You have that mixed up. YOU have a low IQ. You still can't comprehend the difference between 'your' and 'you're , even after all the times I corrected you 
I think it's safe to say you are the dumbest poster here, by a longshot !


----------



## Art__Allm (May 3, 2015)

toastman said:


> Yes, we know you are a Nazi supporter. And for that reason, you have zero credibility on the subject of Jews/Israel



Why does any discussion about the crimes of Zionist and the suffering of Palestininas always end with the Nazis and the suffering of Jews?
What has the violation of the international laws by the Zionists that happens TODAY to do with something that happened many, many years ago?


----------



## Lipush (May 3, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we know you are a Nazi supporter. And for that reason, you have zero credibility on the subject of Jews/Israel
> ...



You're with all of what... 98 posts here? Why do you get involved in our arguments with Penelope? keep your nose in your face, please. If you don't know the history of some posters, don't pretend to understand much about it, will you? Penelope earned every harsh treatment with long days of hard work, so no need for you do go all defensive.


----------



## toastman (May 3, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we know you are a Nazi supporter. And for that reason, you have zero credibility on the subject of Jews/Israel
> ...



You have serious reading comprehension issues. You obviously haven't read many of Penelope's posts. She herself/itself brings up Nazis all the time and how she agrees with what they did, and how the Holocaust is fake. I wasn't bringing up the Holocaust out of nowhere. 

My question to you is, what does my post have to do with Palestinians at all ?


----------



## aris2chat (May 3, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Thriving at the expense of the expense of the gentiles ? Where do come up with this crap ?
> ...



Sarcastic logic that seems to ramble disjointedly.... she is what eighty plus years old?

It is a way some people speak.  If you are used to hearing this it makes sense.  When a stranger says it, it sounds odd and at times contradictory.

Hitler and his lot painted the jews as people that don't work but have lots of money.

In Israel you see how jews work hard to make money.  How they built a nation from sand and marsh.

Silly little minds would not understand the grandmother or those of her generation that know what antisemitism is.

The wording also has to do with people who did not speak english as first language growing up, or american english.  When you translate not every word is in exact order that is clear to americans.


----------



## toastman (May 3, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



This woman , although Jewish, is trying to perceive Jews as money lenders. The sad thing is, there are still demented people that believe in that crap.

They will criticize Jewish bankers for charging interest, but will ignore the fact that ALL bankers do so and that most Bankers are not Jewish . You will NEVER hear anyone criticize a non Jewish banker, that's for sure.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 3, 2015)

toastman said:


> My question to you is, what does my post have to do with Palestinians at all ?



Well, this thread is about Palestinians, about Jerusalem.
What has the discussion about Palestine to do with "them Nazis"?


----------



## toastman (May 3, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > My question to you is, what does my post have to do with Palestinians at all ?
> ...



Actually, this thread is about Teddy's trip to Israel, which was predictably hijacked by pro Palestinians. 

I wasn't really talking about Nazis, I was just calling Penelope one, which she is. Maybe you should read her post history to get a better idea. 
We're talking about someone who accused Israel for the Paris massacre FFS. 

But for all I know, you probably agree with her ideology.


----------



## aris2chat (May 3, 2015)

toastman said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



Don't read the translation, listen to her and then compare the way she speaks with other 80-90 yr olds.

Think about how other languages are translated, how other people speak in their own tongue.


----------



## Lipush (May 3, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > My question to you is, what does my post have to do with Palestinians at all ?
> ...



This thread is about Ted's nice trip to Israel, YOU pro-Palestinians decided to hijack it, for some reason. Go figure.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 3, 2015)

Jerusalem is not Israel.


----------



## aris2chat (May 3, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Jerusalem is not Israel.



Jerusalem is zion, the heart and soul of the jewish faith.


----------



## Hossfly (May 3, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Jerusalem is not Israel.


City Of David, Babalu.


----------



## Penelope (May 3, 2015)

toastman said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Oh wait a minute, I never bring up Hitler or the Nazis. I never would do that , as I find it so despicable , after what the German suffered during and after the war due to the Zionist jews or atheists as they were, the Red Terrors was 10X's worst than any German could hope to be, as evidenced by their behavior since invading Palestine like murderous roaches.

So when ever you bring up Nazi's and Hitler like you always do, realize they are better than than the scum Zionist running Israel and controlling the US government. Yet the Jews have the nerve to go to Germany now for the cheaper living and free college. Jews love to live off of gentiles.


----------



## Penelope (May 3, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Jerusalem is not Israel.
> ...



There was no David and according to the OT, he was a first degree murderer and adulterer, and possibly  a homosexual.  Their hero was short lived and nothing  to be proud of .


----------



## Penelope (May 3, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Jerusalem is not Israel.
> ...



They have no heart and soul.


----------



## Penelope (May 3, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Well Ted is home, too bad he didn't see the Ethiopians protesting today. He is a Christian Zionist.


----------



## Penelope (May 3, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...




Those buildings are done by immigration workers and arabs, not Zionist. They even put Druze in the front line for fighting.


----------



## toastman (May 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



LOL I rest my case!


----------



## Hossfly (May 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...


----------



## Penelope (May 3, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



A long with every other nation. Why do you think no one wanted them. Ruined Henry Fords reputation, and everyone who said a word about them, even the American General fighting WWII were anti Semitic and the US army according to them. What a thankless bunch of leaches.


----------



## Hossfly (May 3, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


I don't know where she gets her facts since she doesn't provide any sources. She is having pipe dreams.


----------



## toastman (May 3, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Penelope is just another miserable lowlife who probably lives off welfare in a trailer park and since she is so angry , she decided to blame Jews for her problems. 

Read her posts, do you think she/it has a happy life ? A good job? Nah, she's just another deadbeat who can;t stand to see Jewish people succeed in life.


----------



## toastman (May 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



Leeches, not leaches.

Did you even finish high school ?


----------



## Hossfly (May 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...


But ya love 'em anyway, don'tcha Snookums?


----------



## toastman (May 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



Care to provide links for these claims ?


----------



## toastman (May 3, 2015)

BTW Penelope, you say the red terror was worse then what the Nazis did .

The number killed by Red terror is between 50 000 - 2 000 000, a TINY fraction of the people Hitler killed.

How is it possible for someone to be so dumb? It's amazing that you even manage to use a computer.


----------



## Penelope (May 3, 2015)

toastman said:


> BTW Penelope, you say the red terror was worse then what the Nazis did .
> 
> The number killed by Red terror is between 50 000 - 2 000 000, a TINY fraction of the people Hitler killed.
> 
> How is it possible for someone to be so dumb? It's amazing that you even manage to use a computer.




*And us, the Jews? An Israeli student finishes high school without ever hearing the name "Genrikh Yagoda," the greatest Jewish murderer of the 20th Century, the GPU's deputy commander and the founder and commander of the NKVD.
Yagoda diligently implemented Stalin's collectivization orders and is responsible for the deaths of at least 10 million people. His Jewish deputies established and managed the Gulag system. After Stalin no longer viewed him favorably, Yagoda was demoted and executed, and was replaced as chief hangman in 1936 by Yezhov, the "bloodthirsty *_*http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7...342999,00.html*
Report_


----------



## Penelope (May 3, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Sure I'm attacked as I do not worship the ground you walk on, and that gets Zionist upset.


----------



## toastman (May 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > BTW Penelope, you say the red terror was worse then what the Nazis did .
> ...


You didn't even come close to addressing my post. 

You fail, again. You;re simply another Muslim trying to take the attention off Muslim atrocities. Dime a dozen Nazi. 

Most Bolsheviks were atheists and Christians. Remember that


----------



## toastman (May 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...


I can assure you that nothing you say upsets us. You entertain us with your extreme stupidity.


----------



## Penelope (May 3, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Apparently it does. I understand truth hurts.


----------



## toastman (May 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I know you understand that the truth hurts you. I mean, all you do is provide lies and conspiracies. People like you are laughed at by the world.


----------



## theliq (May 3, 2015)

Wrong Zionism equates to Terrorism.....of course not all Jews are TERRORISTS Secular a


Lipush said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


No you are wrong Lipush,Teddy's trip has been informative and interesting and WELL WRITTEN I might add,but what is apparent is his lack and depth of Palestinians in Israel.............He is pro-Jewish,which is fine by me and I expected little less.......but it is a shame he has not spent more time with and understanding life in Israel for native Palestinians...............I defend Teddys right to give his opinion from his viewpoint but that does not exclude me from analysing his prose and if incorrect..telling him MY POINT OF VIEW............I do not Hijack anything,other than clarifying things he has omitted or has not elucidated through his ignorance of only seeing one perspective....that's all.steven...I think Teddy has from his point of view done a good job for us all..........I don't think he is bias,he is just saying what his perspective is......May well he enjoy the rest of his sourjon


----------



## theliq (May 3, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Jerusalem is not Israel.
> ...


In your Opinion


----------



## theliq (May 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...


He was indeed.....He Murdered King of the Jews Saul


----------



## theliq (May 3, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Jerusalem is not Israel.
> ...


Jerusalem was not consecrated by David but by his son........because of David's "BAD DEEDS"....you need to read your Bible Hoss,a little more circumspectly(sic)...steve


----------



## theliq (May 3, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


You hurt me at times Toasty..steve


----------



## toastman (May 3, 2015)

theliq said:


> Wrong Zionism equates to Terrorism.....of course not all Jews are TERRORISTS Secular a
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> ...



It's amazing how pro Palestinians think they can change the definition of a word and expect people to believe them.


----------



## Lipush (May 3, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Jerusalem is not Israel.



Jerusalem it is Israel in its purest form.

Even though it bums you haters.


----------



## Lipush (May 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



He shouldn't have seen that, anyway. It was no protest, but a riot. If he's so into that, he can drive all the way to Baltimore.


----------



## theliq (May 3, 2015)

toastman said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong Zionism equates to Terrorism.....of course not all Jews are TERRORISTS Secular a
> ...


Of course Zionists are TERRORISTS.........I know Jewish history to you Toastie only started around ten minutes ago.....LOL....you need to read your Zionist history,my friend..steve


----------



## Challenger (May 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## Challenger (May 4, 2015)

toastman said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



What goes around, comes around...


----------



## Challenger (May 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Maybe because this is an Israel Palestine forum not a US domestic politics forum? Just sayin'


----------



## Challenger (May 4, 2015)

toastman said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



Wanna bet?


----------



## Penelope (May 4, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Of course the Pals are terrorists and the Ethiopians are rioters. This is not about the US.


----------



## Penelope (May 4, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Upsets us, who is us?


----------



## Phoenall (May 4, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we know you are a Nazi supporter. And for that reason, you have zero credibility on the subject of Jews/Israel
> ...






 What recorded and actioned violations of International laws are these then ?


----------



## Humanity (May 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Phoney...

Unlike you I am simply stating historical fact and providing links to prove that...

You, on the other hand, try and make up your own 'history' and then look like a complete prick when you have NOTHING to back it it!

Now Phoney, toddle off and get your meds


----------



## Phoenall (May 4, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...








WHAT LINKS HAVE YOU POSTED TO PROVE YOUR CLAIMS Not one was actually valid


----------



## Humanity (May 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



YOU ARE AS THICK AS SHIT PHONEY!

HERE...

And you base your 'belief' based on one word "worker"...

Nazi Germany was a *fascist totalitarian state*... NOT COMMUNIST!

Nazism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Nazi Germany - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Was Adolf Hitler a Socialist Debunking a Historical Myth


----------



## Phoenall (May 4, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Link 1    states this

 The term "National Socialism" arose out of attempts to create a *nationalist redefinition of "socialism*", as* an alternative to both **internationalist** Marxist socialism and **free market** capitalism*. The Nazis sought to achieve this* by a **"people's community"** (Volksgemeinschaft) *with the aim of uniting all Germans as national comrades, whilst excluding those deemed either to be community aliens or of a foreign race (_Fremdvölkische_). It rejected the Marxist concept of class struggle, opposed ideas of class equality and international solidarity, and sought to defend private property and businesses.

 All communist philosophies


Link 2      A complete adulteration of the facts trying to claim a left wing political group was turned into a right wing group by just changing its name.


Link 3    I destroyed the first time it was posted as they authors like you don't want NASDAP to be linked to communism because it highlights the failings of communism.         


 For the record I was a socialist and a Unionist until I saw the way that neo Marxism was heading and came to my senses. At the time  ( late 1970's early 1980's ) I attended many "socialist" training camps and was told all about the evil done by the Nazis in the name of socialism that the Marxists and Stalinists wanted to wipe from the pages of history. Why do you think the neo Marxists hate the Jews so much, because they know the truth and will not hesitate to use what they know to alter the way history is viewed.


----------



## GHook93 (May 4, 2015)

Challenger said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...



Yep the Jews were knocked down for a while and now they are one of the most successful countries in the world. What goes around comes around!


----------



## Penelope (May 4, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...





toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


  Read it and weep
JewishPost.com - The Power of Prejudice
right from the horses mouths.


----------



## montelatici (May 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



National Socialism is the antithesis to communism/socialism.  Not one German industry or business was taken over, unless it was owned by Jews or Slavs.  And then the assets were transferred to "Aryan" owned companies.  How could you have had Oskar Schindler of Schindler's list, who acquired a Polish enamel ware and munitions company in this way.  

You were never a "socialist" you have always been a disgusting fascist little Englander that votes UKIP, your type are a dime a dozen in the UK.

Who do you think supported and financed Hitler (and Mussolini) in order to mitigate the power of the socialists and communist unions?  It was the industrialists you fool.  And who did the Nazis send to the concentration camps before they sent the Jews?  The communists and the socialists you nitwit.

You are a lunatic Phoney.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 4, 2015)

Penelope said:


> He is a Christian Zionist.



The term "Christian Zionism" is an oxymoron.

How can a Christian support the Zionist crimes against Palestinian Christians?

About 30% of Palestinians were Christians, and the Palestinian Christians were overrepresented in the PLO and other resistance groups of Palestinians.

Zionists burn Bibles in Israel, they are spitting at Christians in Israel, how can a Christian support Israel and Zionism?



> Christians in Jerusalem want Jews to stop spitting on them
> Advertisement
> ---
> *Orthodox Jewish youths burn New Testaments in Or Yehuda*
> ...


----------



## Penelope (May 4, 2015)

I agree and yet they send millions via the Hagee's evangelical organization to Israel.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 4, 2015)

Penelope said:


> *And us, the Jews? An Israeli student finishes high school without ever hearing the name "Genrikh Yagoda," the greatest Jewish murderer of the 20th Century, the GPU's deputy commander and the founder and commander of the NKVD.
> Yagoda diligently implemented Stalin's collectivization orders and is responsible for the deaths of at least 10 million people. His Jewish deputies established and managed the Gulag system. After Stalin no longer viewed him favorably, Yagoda was demoted and executed, and was replaced as chief hangman in 1936 by Yezhov, the "bloodthirsty *_*http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7...342999,00.html*
> Report_



Yep, and Naftaly Frenkel looks like Hitler:

Naftaly Frenkel - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

He was responsible for the murder of mullions of Christians in the GULAG. They used a prisoner 3 month, and then he was not needed any more. 

BTW, they never translated the last works of Solzhenitsyn into English, and the German translation now costs more than 100 Euro, because it is not reprinted. 

Guess who prohibits the printing and re-printing of Solzhenitsyn's works?

Zweihundert Jahre zusammen. Die Juden in der Sowjetunion von Solschenizyn. Alexander 2003 Gebundene Ausgabe Amazon.de B cher


----------



## Phoenall (May 4, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...






 What is there to read, that the US was anti semitic from 1900 to the 1950's. We already knew that, and it looks like it is allowing it to rise again as it imports islamonazi terrorist sleepers


----------



## Art__Allm (May 4, 2015)

Penelope said:


> I agree and yet they send millions via the Hagee's evangelical organization to Israel.



Well, these guys are on the payroll of Zionists. I hope that they will burn in the hell.


----------



## Phoenall (May 4, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 Look up the history of the V W beetle Abdul..............................


----------



## Penelope (May 4, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Oh dear, they are the global government , its their love of money. Rothschild shorted the British Stock Market and made lots of money. They  took over Londons Barring Brothers, (bailed them out, but we do not know what happened there really) , which caused the 1890 depression in the US and led to JP Morgan needing bailing which started the Federal Reserve.   The land of Israel is a rogue state, it has nothing to do with anything except the jews global control, of which of course they want a new massive jewish temple. (Please leave God out of this) He probably never envisioned a communist world, with a one world government.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> What is there to read, that the US was anti semitic from 1900 to the 1950's. We already knew that, and it looks like it is allowing it to rise again as it imports islamonazi terrorist sleepers



The term "Anti-Semitism" is a misnomer.

Ashkenazi Jews are not Semites, they are descendants of Khazars and Slavs, and these guys initiated the Zionist movement.

On the other hand, Palestinians are the real Semites, and Zionists hate these native Semites of Palestine.

So who are the real Semite-Haters, speak Anti-Semites?


----------



## Humanity (May 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I guess you missed this particular piece in the article Phoney....

*Anti-communism*
Historians Ian Kershaw and Joachim Fest argue that in post-World War I Germany, the Nazis were one of many nationalist and fascist political parties contending for the leadership of Germany's anti-communist movement. The Nazis claimed that communism was dangerous to the well-being of nations because of its intention to dissolve private property, its support of class conflict, its aggression against the middle class, its hostility towards small businessmen, and its atheism.[191] Nazism rejected class conflict-based socialism and economic egalitarianism, favouring instead a stratified economy with social classes based on merit and talent, retaining private property, and the creation of national solidarity that transcends class distinction.[192]

During the 1920s, Hitler urged disparate Nazi factions to unite in opposition to "Jewish Marxism".[193] Hitler asserted that the "three vices" of "Jewish Marxism" were democracy, pacifism and internationalism.[194]

In 1930, Hitler said: "Our adopted term 'Socialist' has nothing to do with Marxist Socialism. Marxism is anti-property; true Socialism is not."[195] In 1942, Hitler privately said: "I absolutely insist on protecting private property ... we must encourage private initiative".[196]

During the late 1930s and the 1940s, anti-communist regimes and groups that supported Nazism included the Falange in Spain; the Vichy regime and the 33rd Waffen Grenadier Division of the SS Charlemagne (1st French) in France; and in Britain the Cliveden Set, Lord Halifax, the British Union of Fascists under Sir Oswald Mosley, and associates of Neville Chamberlain.[197]

To be honest Phoney your lame attempts at word play are futile against historical evidence!

Let's see....

I have a failed socialist and unionist who insists, against ALL others, that Nazism is Communism... Cannot provide a single link to support his madness...

Or I can read what highly respected historians and authors, Sir Ian Kershaw and Joachim Fest, who have dedicated their lives to research Nazism, Nazi Germany and Adolph Hitler.... Oh and neither describe Nazism, Nazi Germany and Adolph Hitler as Communist... Quite the opposite!

Go read some history Phoney and ignore those silly voices in your head... They keep making you look like an idiot!


----------



## Humanity (May 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Did that years ago.... Your point being?


----------



## Penelope (May 4, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > *And us, the Jews? An Israeli student finishes high school without ever hearing the name "Genrikh Yagoda," the greatest Jewish murderer of the 20th Century, the GPU's deputy commander and the founder and commander of the NKVD.
> ...



He sounds worst than Yagoda, if that is possible. I am sure the Zionist do, they seem to slowly be changing history, making themselves look like  the good guys. Its so hard to believe anything you read, they also say they are anti the Jewish Defense League, but I'm sure they support it.


----------



## Lipush (May 4, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Your lack of simple knowledge is tiring, and I really start to think you're either a small child, or just rarely stupid.

Yesterday dozens were injured, shops were robbed, Tel Aviv was blocked. 42 Israelis were injured, many of them innocent civilians. This is something any normal man or woman won't support. And I love the Ethiopians.

So cut the bullshit. Legal protest is legal protest. harming innocent is just aimless rioting. Get it into your thick skull.


----------



## Phoenall (May 4, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 If you need to ask then you are ignorant of what it was intended for.


----------



## Humanity (May 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I am guessing it was intended as yet another comment that is worthless and utterly pointless....

However, humor me....

You were going for the "People's Car" and it clearly being a sign of Hitler being a Communist... Right?

WRONG!!!

You get an E for effort, but a big fat Phoney Phail A... AGAIN!


----------



## toastman (May 4, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



Where in the article does it prove any of your bullshit ??


----------



## Hossfly (May 4, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > What is there to read, that the US was anti semitic from 1900 to the 1950's. We already knew that, and it looks like it is allowing it to rise again as it imports islamonazi terrorist sleepers
> ...


Art__Allm 
We are getting a good idea here from the forum's anti-Semites of what Merkel was speaking about .  I guess Art doesn't realize that it was a fellow German, Wilhelm Marr, who coined the word anti-Semitism in 1879 and that he was referring to the Jews.
70 Years Later Germany s President is Worried - Israel Video Network


----------



## teddyearp (May 4, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Official representatives of Palestinians always condemn these acts.



I was almost thinking about what you were saying until I read this.  As that is a big fat lie.


----------



## teddyearp (May 4, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> The killed Palestinians are usually only numbers without any faces, they are mentioned once, and the media will never condemn Zionists for these acts.



Ok, now I want some of what you're smoking.  Oh yeah, I cannot.  My job has random drug tests.


----------



## toastman (May 4, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > The killed Palestinians are usually only numbers without any faces, they are mentioned once, and the media will never condemn Zionists for these acts.
> ...



The delusions of some anti Zionists here is astonishing....


----------



## teddyearp (May 4, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Seems Teddy is having a great trip.  Glad to hear about it.
> 
> Have Fun Teddy and Enjoy your trip.



I have and did.  Finally, somebody tries to get the thread back on track!


----------



## teddyearp (May 4, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Here is an interesting opinion of an Israeli woman:



Now I know that you are


----------



## teddyearp (May 4, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Penelope earned every harsh treatment with long days of hard work, <snip>



I disagree.  I think it comes very easy for Penelope.


----------



## teddyearp (May 4, 2015)

Penelope said:


> There was no David and according to the OT, he was a first degree murderer and adulterer, and possibly  a homosexual.  Their hero was short lived and nothing  to be proud of .



On one hand you claim there was no David and on the other you claim there was.  David existed, it has been proven.

And David did the same as any other politician except he also publicly admitted his faults (sins).  And that is why he was a man after God's own heart.


----------



## teddyearp (May 4, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Well Ted is home, too bad he didn't see the Ethiopians protesting today. He is a Christian Zionist.



Yes I am.  And I saw a protest roll up Ben Yehuda street Friday afternoon.  I also saw on the news mayday protests in Seattle.  So effing what!  People in free countries are allowed to have protests.


----------



## teddyearp (May 4, 2015)

theliq said:


> He was indeed.....He Murdered King of the Jews Saul



Wrong.  Saul died in battle, actually he fell upon his own sword.  David clipped some of Saul's clothing while he slept and then showed it to Saul when he woke, to prove that he could have; but didn't murder him.


----------



## teddyearp (May 4, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Or Seattle.


----------



## Phoenall (May 5, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...





 Then you don't know the history of the peoples car do you, and how in usual communist fashion the workers were ajoled into giving the state their hard earned wages so they could help build their own cars. The money never went to the VW factory but into the war machine, and very few people ever saw their cars. Those that complained were dealt with again in usual communist fashion, they were disappeared.


----------



## theliq (May 5, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > He was indeed.....He Murdered King of the Jews Saul
> ...


No Teddy he was Murdered by David(you are reading the Sanitized Songsheet


----------



## theliq (May 5, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > What is there to read, that the US was anti semitic from 1900 to the 1950's. We already knew that, and it looks like it is allowing it to rise again as it imports islamonazi terrorist sleepers
> ...


YES..Most Jews are ANTI SEMITIC.......I Have been telling the Jewish Lobby on here for sometime.....but they are bloody THICK


----------



## Phoenall (May 5, 2015)

theliq said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...








 Not as thick as you who sees the islamomoron definition of Semitic as the real one. No doubt you also see the islamonazi version of UN res 242 as the real one even though the real one does not say that Israel has to relinquish all territories occupied yesterday.


----------



## Penelope (May 5, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > There was no David and according to the OT, he was a first degree murderer and adulterer, and possibly  a homosexual.  Their hero was short lived and nothing  to be proud of .
> ...



Only in the Bible.  So their make believe man was no one to be proud of.


----------



## Penelope (May 5, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > He was indeed.....He Murdered King of the Jews Saul
> ...



this is the murder I was referring to

14 In the morning David wrote a to Joab and sent it with Uriah. 15 In it he wrote, “Put Uriah out in front where the fighting is fiercest. Then withdraw from him so he will be struck


----------



## Phoenall (May 5, 2015)

Penelope said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





 Is yours after he raped a 9 year old girl, who also happened to be a very close relative. A double whammy incest and child rape frowned upon in the 7C


----------



## aris2chat (May 5, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > He is a Christian Zionist.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Christians that believe in Israel as opposed to Christians  supporting qud-ism.

Palestinian christians are being killed off.  Christians everywhere in the middle east are being attacked.  They are not free to practice their faith.


----------



## aris2chat (May 5, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > There was no David and according to the OT, he was a first degree murderer and adulterer, and possibly  a homosexual.  Their hero was short lived and nothing  to be proud of .
> ...



even Islam believe in the prophet David and the Zubur


----------



## Art__Allm (May 5, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> We are getting a good idea here from the forum's anti-Semites of what Merkel was speaking about .



Merkel is a former FDJ-activist, a DDR-Propaganda girl.
She believed in the Communist propaganda and was subservient to the Communist regime in the DDR, now she is subservient to her new masters.



> Published this week and written by journalists Günther Lachmann and Ralf Georg Reuth, the book quotes Gunter Walther, a former colleague of hers at the Academy of Sciences in East Berlin, as saying she had been secretary for "Agitation and Propaganda" in the Freie Deutsche Jugend (FDJ) youth organization at the institute.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



People like Merkel will make a good career in any regime, she will easily change her opinions and principles, and always do what her master want her to do.


What to me, I am a Pro-Semite and and Anti-Zionist.

Zionism was defined by the UNO as a racist and supremacist ideology.

Zionists (most of the leading Zionists are Ashkenazi, who are European Jews, descendants of Khazars and Slavs) can be called Semite-Haters, because they hate the native Semites of Palestine and expel these native Semites from their homeland.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 5, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Palestinian christians are being killed off.



Palestinian Semites, be they Christians, Muslims or Jews, lived for many centuries in peace, till the crazy non-Semitic European Zionists (Ashkenazi, the descendants of Slavs and Khazars) decided to conquer Palestine and instigate hate between Palestinian Christians, Muslims and Jews.

And yes, Palestinian Christians were expelled by European Zionists, who call themselves Jews, and these Palestinian Christians are fighting together with their Muslim compatriots for the liberation of their county.


----------



## Hossfly (May 5, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > We are getting a good idea here from the forum's anti-Semites of what Merkel was speaking about .
> ...


Going by the short time you have been posting here, Art, you sound like you could be one of those NeoNazis in Germany who hooked up with the Palestinians in "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" fun and games.  It certainly looks like Art is into the hate sites with his "Khazar" shtick.  Tell us, Art, which hate site did you first find out about the term Khazar?  I don't think they teach about the "Khazars" in the German school system.  By the way, who are Merkel's masters?  It would be interesting to hear who you think they are.


----------



## toastman (May 5, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > We are getting a good idea here from the forum's anti-Semites of what Merkel was speaking about .
> ...



The Khazar myth has been disproven over and over. get with the program


----------



## Penelope (May 5, 2015)

toastman said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



give proof they are not.


----------



## toastman (May 5, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...




Google


----------



## Penelope (May 5, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...







aris2chat said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



They have a book titled Mary as well and look upon her as the highest woman even on earth. We must realize the Jews were in Medina and Mecca, and also the gnostic Christians, and it was a major route, so as the Jews got their stories from the Canaanites (who got theirs from the Sumerians), and the Persians, and then Greeks,  Muhammad or whoever wrote the Quran got their stories from the Jews and Christians who they called the people of the book. Its only natural the first battle was between the Arabs and if I remember correctly Jacobs sons battled against themselves and were divided for years.


----------



## Penelope (May 5, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



No not good enough, give me a link with data for your claim.


----------



## toastman (May 5, 2015)

p


Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Khazar theory of Ashkenazi ancestry - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Read it. Threre is NO solid proof about this assertion, and there is certainly no proof of some mass conversion. 

The Khazar theory is throw naround by Jew haters, like you.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 5, 2015)

toastman said:


> Khazar theory of Ashkenazi ancestry - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Read it. Threre is NO solid proof about this assertion, and there is certainly no proof of some mass conversion.
> 
> The Khazar theory is throw naround by Jew haters, like you.


LOL........the last time I posted a link to Wikipedia to refute Toastman.

He told me that Wikipedia wasn't trustworthy as a source.   ......


----------



## toastman (May 5, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Khazar theory of Ashkenazi ancestry - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> ...



No I didn't. You have me mixed up with someone else.Quote the post where I said that.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 5, 2015)

toastman said:


> No I didn't. You have me mixed up with someone else.Quote the post where I said that.


Maybe it was irosie.

All of you zionist juden post the same.   ......


----------



## Phoenall (May 6, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > We are getting a good idea here from the forum's anti-Semites of what Merkel was speaking about .
> ...






 Just more anti Jew RACIST LIES without any evidence to support the claims


----------



## Phoenall (May 6, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinian christians are being killed off.
> ...







 Another islamomoron propagandist that does not realise the evidence shows him/her to be wrong.  Could almost be monte, or a sock


----------



## Phoenall (May 6, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...







 Would the words of their inventor be good enough for you, as the first mention of these fictional khazars came in a book written by a Jew to show how easily some people are led by plausible sounding theories. Seems that you where amongst those who were easily suckered into believing the fairy story. Do you believe in the Protocols of the Elders of Zion as well ?


----------



## Phoenall (May 6, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...







 Have you read the Koran and seen how it is the Torah and the Bible plagiarised with all that is good taken out, and then all that is evil put in its place to allow the muslims to carry on as barbaric blood thirsty psychopaths


----------



## Phoenall (May 6, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 Plenty of data in that link if you look, it shows that the whole khazar fiasco was an islamonazi hoax.


----------



## Mindful (May 6, 2015)

A rabbi and a priest in Jerusalem.

 - Rabbi Tomer And the pries-Singing Hallelujah - YouTube


----------



## Art__Allm (May 6, 2015)

toastman said:


> The Khazar myth has been disproven over and over. get with the program



The real history of the East-European Jews, who stem from Khazars, Slavs and other non-Semitic tribes, was generally accepted by all Jewish historians before the creation of Israel, and it has been re-proven over and over again.

There is new evidence from the field of linguistics, archaeology, demography and even genetics.

The invented history of European Jews is based on "miracles", but any educated person can understand that science is incompatible with miracles:



> These numbers have raised some questions before: at least one historian called the increase in Jewish population a “demographic miracle.”28 Jits van Straten, a microbiologist by training and genealogist by avocation, recently reconsidered the demographic statistics for Jewish and non-Jewish populations in 19th-century Europe and the explanations given for the “miracle,” and finds them grossly inadequate: it would have required not a metaphorical but a literal miracle defying the laws of nature for the Ashkenazi Jewish population to increase that fast. 29
> 
> http://www.yale.edu/ccr/woodworth/woodworth_Yiddish_Jan2010.pdf



The Invention of the Jewish People Shlomo Sand Yael Lotan 9781844676231 Amazon.com Books
The Thirteenth Tribe The Kazar Empire and Its Heritage Arthur Koestler 9780445042421 Amazon.com Books
The Ashkenazic Jews A Slavo-Turkic People in Search of a Jewish Identity Paul Wexler 9780893572419 Amazon.com Books



> A major difficulty with the Rhineland Hypothesis, in addition to the lack of historical and anthropological evidence to the multi-migration waves from Palestine to Europe (Straten 2003; Sand 2009), is to explain the vast population expansion of Eastern European Jews from 50 thousand (15th century) to 8 million (20th century). This growth could not possibly be the product of natural population expansion (Koestler 1976; Straten 2007), particularly one subjected to severe economic restrictions, slavery, assimilation, the Black Death and other plagues, forced and voluntary conversions, persecutions, kidnappings, rapes, exiles, wars, massacres, and pogroms (Koestler 1976; Sand 2009). Such an unnatural growth rate (1.7-2% annually) over half a millennia, affecting only Jews residing in Eastern Europe is commonly explained by a miracle (Atzmon et al. 2010). Unfortunately, this divine intervention explanation poses a new kind of problem - it is not science. Our findings reject the Rhineland Hypothesis and uphold the thesis that Eastern European Jews are Judeo-Khazars in origin.
> ...
> Our results fit with evidence from a wide range of fields. Linguistic findings depict Eastern European Jews as descended from a* minority* of Israelite-Palestinian Jewish emigrates who intermarried *with a larger heterogeneous population of converts to Judaism from the Caucasus, the Balkans, and the Germano-Sorb lands (Wexler 1993)*. Yiddish, the language of Central and Eastern European Jews, began as a Slavic language that was re-lexified to High German at an early date (Wexler 1993). Our findings are also in agreement with genetic, archeological, historical, linguistic, and anthropological studies and reconcile contradicting genetic findings regarding European Jewish ancestry (Polak 1951; Patai and Patai 1975; Wexler 1993; Brook 2006; Kopelman et al. 2009; Sand 2009). Finally, our findings confirm both oral narratives and the canonical Jewish literature describing the Khazar’s conversion to Judaism and the JudeoKhazarian ancestry of European Jews (e.g., “Sefer ha-Ittim” by Rabbi Jehudah ben Barzillai [1100] , “Sefer ha-Kabbalah” by Abraham ben Daud [1161 CE], and “The Khazars” by Rabbi Jehudah Halevi [1140 CE]) (Polak 1951; Koestler 1976).
> 
> http://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1208/1208.1092.pdf


----------



## Art__Allm (May 6, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> He told me that Wikipedia wasn't trustworthy as a source.



Well, only if a Wiki-Article is not edited by Zionists yet, then it is not "trustworthy" yet.



The Wiki-Article about the Khazars was already edited by Zionists, all "non-kosher" information was removed, you can see this if you look at the older versions of the history of Khazaria and Ashkenazi.


----------



## toastman (May 6, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > He told me that Wikipedia wasn't trustworthy as a source.
> ...


What's the name of the user who did this?


----------



## toastman (May 6, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > The Khazar myth has been disproven over and over. get with the program
> ...





Art__Allm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > The Khazar myth has been disproven over and over. get with the program
> ...



Sorry, but genetics are definitely not on your side:

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/10/s...tion=keypress&region=FixedLeft&pgtype=article

Jewish communities in Europe and the Middle East share many genes inherited from the ancestral Jewish population that lived in the Middle East some 3,000 years ago, even though each community also carries genes from other sources — usually the country in which it lives.

That is the conclusion of two new genetic surveys, the first to use genome-wide scanning devices to compare many Jewish communities around the world.

A major surprise from both surveys is the genetic closeness of the two Jewish communities of Europe, the Ashkenazim and the Sephardim. The Ashkenazim thrived in Northern and Eastern Europe until their devastation by the Hitler regime, and now live mostly in the United States and Israel. The Sephardim were exiled from Spain in 1492 and from Portugal in 1497 and moved to the Ottoman Empire, North Africa and the Netherlands.

The two genome surveys extend earlier studies based just on the Y chromosome, the genetic element carried by all men. They refute the suggestion made last year by the historian Shlomo Sand in his book “The Invention of the Jewish People” that Jews have no common origin but are a miscellany of people in Europe and Central Asia who converted to Judaism at various times.


This article explains how the Khazar theoy is false, in a simple manner:

Debunking the Fake Jew AKA The Khazarian Jew Myth. page 1

One of the biggest problems with the Khazar theory is that there is absolutely no proof of the alleged 'mass conversion'.


----------



## haissem123 (May 6, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we know you are a Nazi supporter. And for that reason, you have zero credibility on the subject of Jews/Israel
> ...


because the jews cry foul as they commit terrorism and kill women and children in the name of their God.


----------



## haissem123 (May 6, 2015)

they always win the battles but lose the war against God for he sees their evil and always punishes them for it. especially when done in his name for some holy land b.s.


----------



## toastman (May 6, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> they always win the battles but lose the war against God for he sees their evil and always punishes them for it. especially when done in his name for some holy land b.s.



Typical Muslim comment. If God sees any evil, it is that of the Muslims who commit endless atrocities on a daily basis.


----------



## haissem123 (May 6, 2015)

toastman said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> > they always win the battles but lose the war against God for he sees their evil and always punishes them for it. especially when done in his name for some holy land b.s.
> ...


tell us all again how israel was formed first and again on the backs of terrorism and then explain why you shouldn't have it done unto you in allah's name? go on. lie to us some more so your nose grows even longer if it can


----------



## Hossfly (May 6, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > The Khazar myth has been disproven over and over. get with the program
> ...


I still wonder what NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate site Art first picked up about these "khazars."  I don't believe any of us had ever heard about this khazar shtick before until it was dragged up from hate sites by anti-Semites, and consequently these "khazars" have been dragged up for years and years on these forums time and time again, as they were just now by Art..  Tell us, Art, since living in Germany you have to see many Muslim immigrants living around you now, such as the Turks.  They came for jobs, didn't they?  Do you think the earlier Arabs would have come to Israel from their poor countries if the Jews didn't have jobs for them?

Palestinians The Invented People

The latest seems to knock down the "khazar" theory.

New genetic study More evidence for modern Ashkenazi Jews ancient Hebrew patrimony Scope Blog

Perhaps Art and the others into this khazar shtick should read this too.

Articles Who are the Jews


----------



## teddyearp (May 6, 2015)

theliq said:


> No Teddy he was Murdered by David(you are reading the Sanitized Songsheet



OK, if you insist on this, give me a link.  Prove it.  Mine is not the sanitized song sheet, it is here:

1Samuel 34:4 . . . . So Saul took his own sword and fell on it.

And I just got reminded that I visited the town where they put up his body on the walls in 2011. Thanks for that.


----------



## teddyearp (May 6, 2015)

Penelope said:


> this is the murder I was referring to
> 
> 14 In the morning David wrote a to Joab and sent it with Uriah. 15 In it he wrote, “Put Uriah out in front where the fighting is fiercest. Then withdraw from him so he will be struck



However, you have no dog in that fight, and your point is moot since you do not believe he existed.  If you do not believe he is real, then you cannot argue any thing good or bad about the man, nor accuse him of anything either.


----------



## teddyearp (May 6, 2015)

I'll tell you one thing I am already sure I didn't miss about home.  The slow ass po-dunk internet speed I have out here in the sticks.  I swear, 1.5 meg is the new dial up.  It took almost 48 hours to upload my 600 some odd pics to photobucket.  I uploaded my 150 or so cell phone picks while in Portland on LTE and it took literally maybe a half hour.


----------



## Hossfly (May 6, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...


Tell us how Islam managed to spread when the Muslims left the Peninsula and murdered millions of innocent people, such as:  History of Jihad against the Egyptian Coptic Christians 640   Did Allah see their evil? Your taqiyyah has you by the nose.


----------



## Phoenall (May 7, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > The Khazar myth has been disproven over and over. get with the program
> ...







 What don't you understand about the Khazars being an invention of the 20C in a work of Fiction. Just as Harry Potter is an invention in a work of fiction. The person who invented them came out and said so after the islamomorons claimed his book was based on facts.


----------



## Phoenall (May 7, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > He told me that Wikipedia wasn't trustworthy as a source.
> ...







 A monte sock puppet


----------



## Phoenall (May 7, 2015)

toastman said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...






 There is no absolute proof of the Khazars ever having existed outside of the realms of fiction. Just as there is no proof that the Protocols where written by Jews


----------



## Phoenall (May 7, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...








 So you an produce a video of this actually happening can you, there are plenty of them showing muslims screeching allahu ahkbar as they mass murder women and children aren't there.
 How about you produce a link to the violation of International Laws then, a court case at the ICC or ICJ would do it.


----------



## Phoenall (May 7, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> they always win the battles but lose the war against God for he sees their evil and always punishes them for it. especially when done in his name for some holy land b.s.






 Like when he drops an Earthquake on the muslims, or a tidal wave. How about a volcano, a deluge, a pandemic etc. 
 Seems he has more problems with muslims as he kills a hell of a lot of them in various ways, but does not kill very many Jews or Christians.

 I wonder will the muslims ever realise that they are even losing the support of their gods


----------



## theliq (May 7, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > No Teddy he was Murdered by David(you are reading the Sanitized Songsheet
> ...


I will find it for you Teddy.....whilst I'm looking,something for you to peruse ....HOW ISLAM SAVED THE JEWS -David Wasserstein The Book of Doctrines and Opinions 

I'd be interested by your comments and thoughts Teddy..Regards steve


----------



## theliq (May 7, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Inaccurate Post..should be REMOVED...Come on Hossy,this is some of your worst prose my friend.......I have told you before STOP drinking that cheap Whiskey...steve


----------



## theliq (May 7, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> > they always win the battles but lose the war against God for he sees their evil and always punishes them for it. especially when done in his name for some holy land b.s.
> ...


Silly Post.....concentrate on your Election for a few days,and give me a rest.Thanking YOU in advance for your co-operation in this matter Phoenall,steve


----------



## theliq (May 7, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > There was no David and according to the OT, he was a first degree murderer and adulterer, and possibly  a homosexual.  Their hero was short lived and nothing  to be proud of .
> ...


Teddy...you should never use the words GOD and david in the same sentence...........steve..........even the Jews at the time thought david a bad bastard,that's why they wouldn't allow him to consecrate the Temple in J'salem


----------



## theliq (May 7, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...


More Crap or in your case....CRAP MORE


----------



## Phoenall (May 7, 2015)

theliq said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 I see that the report contradicts itself many times in claiming that Judaism would have died out if not for the advent of Islam. The Jews in the west were spreading and increasing while those in the East were declining. The author produces no evidence to show that Judaism was in decline and was no longer able to carry on.


----------



## Phoenall (May 7, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 Do you see the islamonazi version of UN res 242 as being the only real one ?

 Or do you see the authors views as being correct and that the Jews dont have to give up all the land occupied


----------



## Phoenall (May 7, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...







 Whats wrong do the links destroy your long held beliefs and show that you follow the wrong path


----------



## Phoenall (May 7, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...






 Don't like the truth do you when it shows that countries that had no natural disasters before being overran by muslims now face major natural disasters. All Gods work you know as punishment to the muslim hordes spoiling hos greatest creation.


----------



## theliq (May 7, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I don't think you can comprehend the written word properly,if at all.......I know you are a bit thick......my report "Please concentrate  and try Harder".......that is the trouble with you POMS,you think you are a bit special but you really have become the Dregs


----------



## theliq (May 7, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


You are Utterly MAD...........give me the names of these countries............if you are capable......be careful what you say regarding this as You are Riding for a Fall and will merely show what a complete Idiot you are.....Soon Forward with your Info.,Phoney.....Soon Forward

www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO1YS4Ff0aU


----------



## Penelope (May 7, 2015)

theliq said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...





theliq said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Thank you for the very interesting site and article.


----------



## Phoenall (May 7, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...





 Us poms got rid of you criminals by sending you to Australia, hoping the salties would eat you all.


----------



## Hossfly (May 7, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...





theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...


I guess you, as an anti-Semite, want the post removed because it tells the truth.  That cheap whiskey that you drink every day has fogged up your brain.  Now I wonder where Steve, Art and the other anti-Semites on this forum have gotten their info about the "Khazars."  As is stated in the following article, ". Some two hundred websites claim to describe a cabal known as the "Khazarian Zionist Bolsheviks" (KZV). Neo-Nazi and Holocaust denial organizations and websites are particularly fond of the Khazar myth...Arab and Islamist propagandists have long bandied about the "Ashkenazim as Khazars" theory and Iran’s genocidal leaders adore it. Al-Jazeera has been using the Khazar story to urge a worldwide Christian religious war against the Khazar pseudo-Jewish imperialists.

Myths and Facts A Guide to the Arab-Israeli Conflict Mitchell G. Bard 9780971294516 Amazon.com Books
day at 4:46 AM#641


----------



## Penelope (May 7, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Ashkenazim are Chazars, check the Jewish encly out. They are not from the Levant.


----------



## Hossfly (May 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Now Penelope is going to tell us which hate site she first found out about the Khazars.  From 200 to choose from, it must have been quite a job.  Did  you see the latest bit about the DNA studies which of course little NeoNazis like you would never accept because the Khazar shtick fits in more with your agenda.  Penelope's DNA probably matches up with the Nazis.  Goebbels or even Hitler a distant relative, Penelope?


----------



## Penelope (May 7, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



You can read about them in the Jewish encyl. There are no DNA studies specific for Jews and Ashkenazim are from Europe not the Levant. There is no special Jewish blood or DNA. Judeans were said to be jews, not all Israelites by the way.  Is-Ra-El would be the only reason for Jacob to mediate on changing his name.


----------



## Hossfly (May 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Damn, you're smart!


----------



## Hossfly (May 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Why not do some research on the latest findings of the DNA studies, Penelope?  I think many of us realize by now that you are an anti-Semite and can't find enough derogatory things to say about the Jews.  Do you think that you can break down and tell us what NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate site you first learned about these "Khazars?"  That was the only way you would have initially even heard the word "Khazar."  It would be interesting to know how many of the anti-Semites here use the same hate site.  Meanwhile, many Germans settled in the area of America Penelope claims she lives in, and I would be willing to bet that she has the same DNA as the Nazis who hated the Jews as she does.


----------



## Penelope (May 7, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



The Nazis don't have DNA , Nazism is the German Socialist Workers Party.  I have researched the DNA and there is no Jewish DNA, the most that can do is tell what part of the globe that person had more in common with, and the Ashkenazim have more in common with the eastern European area, not the Levant. Facts are facts.  There are not many races, 4 or they say 5 at the most, and it goes by physical features of the head  and face and skin color.  Lets face it , even the Jewish Library says the diaspora begun in 500 bc and in 300 bc, the Jews from Babylon and Judea had intermarried , even the Priests. So unless that person practices Judaism, they are Judaic, but Jew is an old term used for those who lived in Judea.   They turned into other people. Since so many were in the Kiev area, they must of been a different people with a different language.


----------



## Hossfly (May 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


You are trying so hard here Penelope, just like a Nazi would, but you are getting to sound so desperate in trying to prove that certain Jews are really not Jews.  Sieg Heil.  Those World War II Nazis would have been proud of you.  Do your research on the latest findings about the Jews.  Then do your research to find that we all have part of our DNA showing that we come out of Africa. Isn't that something?  Africa is certainly a far cry from your home.


----------



## theliq (May 7, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Wrong again........from English Barbarism(deportees and criminals for stealing the hankies and rabbits of the Rich)we created a modern creative Society unlike the chronic mess you live in.....................


----------



## theliq (May 7, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Really Hoss calling me an Anti-Semite,is wearing a bit thin...........but Keep the Bullshit spewing if it makes you feel better Mentally, I have broad shoulders Hoss,always remember my friend I can always carry you to safety.steve


----------



## theliq (May 7, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I think you mean't kept the Rich Crims in England so people like you can fawn over them and lick their ARSE's all your life,Ho,Ho what a WANKER


----------



## Hossfly (May 7, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



I am only calling you what you are, Steve.  You and Penelope make a good pair.  By the way, would you be willing to inform us what NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate site you used where you first learned the word "Khazar."  Wiith 200 of them, I wouldn't even try to guess which one you used. Your friend, Hoss.


----------



## theliq (May 7, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Considering I have NEVER USED THAT TERM Hoss,answering you would be a bit hard,even for an interlect like me...check back you will NEVER SEE IT............EVER........so what next.........that must be it Stevie is Anti-Semitic Prick,really Hoss get real.....I love you man,if I could get over there I would spend the time having a good feed,drinking shit Whiskey(if you desire) and have a good time.......just talking.......I reckon we are quite similar..seeya steve..trust the family are well


----------



## Hossfly (May 7, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Why don't you tell me then why you felt that my post should be removed that told all about this Khazar myth?  Did you think these two sites would hit too hard at the anti-Semites?

New genetic study More evidence for modern Ashkenazi Jews ancient Hebrew patrimony Scope Blog

Articles Who are the Jews


----------



## Phoenall (May 8, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 The Khazars were a fictional people invented by a Jewish author. The islamonazi propagandists ran with it and now every semi literate dhimmi uses them as proof of nothing


----------



## Penelope (May 8, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




Read it and wept did you, the people you put on a pedestal are not the people you thought.


----------



## Phoenall (May 8, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 Everyone has DNA, you would be dead without it.

 What you have researched is the left wing white supremacist and isamonazi sites and discounted anything that shows a possible LINK between all the worlds Jews. The fats are that geneticists have found DNA strands that show which tribe a Jew is descended from going back 4,500 years. It does not matter when the Diaspora started it is the tracing on ancestry that matters. And as the arab muslims cant trace back more than 3 or 4 generations they are stuffed.


 NOW STOP POSTING RACIST LIES


----------



## Phoenall (May 8, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





 YOU WISH, but the truth is the Jews show a link to the Israelis of 2500 BCE. A fact you cant swallow without gagging


----------



## Phoenall (May 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






Does that include raping little girls because they were not the same as you, hold on isn't that what your lo do anyway as one of the methods of terrorism


----------



## Phoenall (May 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 An you reply just proves how illiterate and rattled you are.............keep it up and you could be visited by security


----------



## aris2chat (May 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Khazars did exist for a short period between 600-1000 CE in what today is muslim georgia

>>The Arab Georgian martyr St Abo, who converted to Christianity within the Khazar kingdom around 779-80, describes local Khazars as irreligious.[187]<<


----------



## teddyearp (May 9, 2015)

theliq said:


> Teddy...you should never use the words GOD and david in the same sentence...........steve..........even the Jews at the time thought david a bad bastard,that's why they wouldn't allow him to consecrate the Temple in J'salem



Back away from the bong Steve.  I do not see where I did use the words God and David in the same sentence; oh wait, now I remember, "David was a man after God's own heart".  Why not?

Anyways, I read your link:

HOW ISLAM SAVED THE JEWS -David Wasserstein The Book of Doctrines and Opinions 

And found it interesting, however I do not think it has any actual historical fact.  It is an opinion piece. I have no doubts that the Jewish religion would die out.  Regardless of Mohammed's (may he burn in the lowest and hottest hell) psychotic ramblings that some how have turned into islum.  Mohammed (curse him and all his family) made his 'religion' up on the backs of Judaism and Christianity combined.  Basically he was trying to steal their thunder, so there is no way that the Jewish religion was going away.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 11, 2015)

toastman said:


> Jewish communities in Europe and the Middle East share many genes inherited from the ancestral Jewish population that lived in the Middle East some 3,000 years ago, even though each community also carries genes from other sources — usually the country in which it lives.



You have quoted an old study, year 2010.

I have quoted newer studies, that debunk the old studies.

Jews are mosaic of many different people and even races, like any other religious group (Islam or Christianity).

And if you have two mosaics, you can always find some pieces that match and some pieces that are different.

That is precisely what Zionists tried to do. They just ignored the pieces that do not match and emphasized on the pieces that are similar.

But this is not a scientific approach!!!

Yes, there are a few ME genes that are common to some Jewish communities, but that does not prove that these genes were inherited from Hebrews, and that the bulk of their genome is similar.

ME is a huge area, and it is possible that these genes were inherited from pagans, who converted to Judaism in the Middle ages.



> Diversity was present from Jewish beginnings, when various Semitic and Mediterranean peoples came together to form the Israelites of long ago. The genetic picture was clearly enriched during the Diaspora, when Jews spread far and wide across Europe, attracting converts and intermarrying over time with their European hosts. The most recent DNA evidence indicates that from this blending of Middle Eastern and European ancestors, the diverse DNA ancestry of the Ashkenazi Jews emerged.
> 
> 
> Although the debate over the fate of the Khazars is far from over, DNA research suggests that remnants of these mysterious people continue to exist within the genetic makeup of Ashkenazi Jews. In fact, the Levite results indicate that the Khazars became fully integrated into the Ashkenazi communities and came to play an important role within the Jewish priesthood.
> ...



In any case, the predominant ancestry of Ashkenazi Jews who are not from the Cohan-Clan has nothing to do with the ME, and these ancestors that can be traced to the ME were not necessary Jews 2000 years ago. They may have been pagans that converted to Judaism in the Middle Ages.

A huge umber of people converted from Judaism to Christianity or Islam, and many pagans converted to Judaism before the Muslims and Christians restricted Jews from their missionary work.

Any Palestinian Christian or Muslim has more Israelite/Hebrew ancestry, than any Zionist from Europe who calls himself "Jew".

It seems that Zionists believe in "racial purity" of Jews even more than that was the case with the National Socialists, who admitted that there was a huge number of converts from and to Judaism.



> The sources of error are above all to be found in the nature of Jewry and its historical development, the many thousands of years of restless wandering, the numerous conversions to and from Judaism, the efforts of the Jews to integrate, the interbreeding with the native populations, the efforts of the Jews to avoid registration and lastly in erroneous or falsely interpreted statistics of Jewry.
> ...
> The avowal of Mosaic or Jewish faith is also no foolproof evidence, because as a result of* the former Jewish missionary movement with its conversion of masses of heathens and Christian*s, also because of changes of faith in modern times via mixed marriages and conversions, there are more than a few people of Jewish faith who are not racially Jewish.
> ...
> ...


----------



## Art__Allm (May 11, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> There is no absolute proof of the Khazars ever having existed outside of the realms of fiction.



That is what you believe in, and any religious believer is sure that there is no prove that Dinosaurs existed.



Sorry, but I do not have any time to discuss on this level.



Phoenall said:


> Just as there is no proof that the Protocols where written by Jews



The protocols were written by an unknown author who seems to be a prophet.

The anonymous author of this dystopian literature had chosen to write his piece of literature (fiction) as a protocol.

But how many dystopian novels are written as diaries or accounts of fictional persons?

Does that mean that a novel that is written in the genre of a fictional diary is a fake?

Only fools can assume that the chosen by the author literary genre of fictional protocols means that this piece of dystopian literature does not have any value and is a "fake".

Did the author of this fiction really claim that there were really some protocols?

No, because we only have this piece of literature, but the author is unknown.

The predictive power of Orwell's dystopian novels (like "1984") or the the anonymous "Protocols" (that is also dystopian literature, though the author is unknown), makes these fiction works so important.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> I have researched the DNA and there is no Jewish DNA



Yes, it is obvious that the conversion to any religion, even to Judaism, does not change the genes.

So what are the results of the old and debunked genetic studies, sponsored by Zionists?

They came to the conclusion, that some Ashkenazi males had direct male ancestors that can be traced to the ME.

But what is ME?

It is a huge area, 100 bigger, that Palestine.

Many pagans converted to Judaism only in the Middle Ages, Khazars were only one of pagan tribes that converted to Judaism. Many Slavs converted to Judaism, too.

In North Africa and Yemen there were many other ME pagans, that converted to Judaism in the 5th century AD or later.



> At his insistence, the two Jewish savants accompanied the Ḥimyarite king back to his capital, where he demanded that all his people convert to Judaism. Initially, there was great resistance, but after an ordeal had justified the king's demand and confirmed the truth of the Jewish faith, many Himyarites embraced Judaism.* Such conversions, by ordeal, were not uncommon in Arabia. Some historians argue that the conversions occurred, not due to political motivations, but because Judaism, by its philosophical, simplistic and austere nature, was attractive to the nature of the Semitic people.*[9]
> 
> Himyarite Kingdom - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



And if you look up my quote above, you will find out that even National-Socialists did not believe that everybody who called himself a "Jew" was of Hebrew ancestry.

It seems that some Zionists believe in the racial purity of Jews even more, than that was the case with National Socialists.


----------



## toastman (May 11, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Jewish communities in Europe and the Middle East share many genes inherited from the ancestral Jewish population that lived in the Middle East some 3,000 years ago, even though each community also carries genes from other sources — usually the country in which it lives.
> ...



You are trying to debate something that is not up for debate. The main problem with your Khazar argument and other similar ones all have one thing in common; they claim that there was a mass conversion. The key word being 'claim'. Without the mass conversion lie, your/their argument falls apart.


----------



## Penelope (May 11, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Oh we are all mixed breeds, I have no illusions, even Obama said he was a mutt , but not Jews, they are special and deserve to be worshipped and the "chosen ones" bow down now, and ask a Jew for forgiveness, and then worship there , your doing just fine.

When you go to the Jewish Ency they spell it Chazars, why do you think there were do many Jews in Ukraine and Russia.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 11, 2015)

toastman said:


> they claim that there was a mass conversion.



Well, this mass conversion was never disputed by the main Jewish historians before the creation of Israel.

This mass conversion is supported by demographic evidence. Without this mass conversion you cannot explain how in such a short time a tiny community of Jews that came (according to legends) to Poland from the Rhine area could evolve into many millions. The believers in this silly "Out-of-Rhine Theory" call this unexplainable population explosion a "miracle".
Well, science does not believe in miracles.

The Yiddish language does not have any vocabulary from the Rhine region, but has a lot of words from the Austrian varieties of German dialects. The grammar of Yiddish is similar to Slavic languages. That is another prove that Yiddish was originally a Slavic language in which Slavic words were replaced with German words from the eastern borders of the ancient German empire. That is the linguistic evidence.

The genetic evidence was established by *Eran Elhaik, a jewish scientist.*

And there is archaeological evidence, too.

The burial practice of Khazars changed in the 10th century, they did not look like pagan burials any more, they looked like Jewish burials.

You cannot find this in the English wiki, but the information is available in the Russian and even German Wiki:



> Die Begräbniskultur spricht dafür, dass die jüdische Religion um 950 in allen Klassen der chasarischen Gesellschaft verbreitet war.
> 
> Chasaren Wikipedia



Translation:

*The burial culture proves that Judaism was wide spread in all social groups of the Khazar society in the 950 AD.*


The Russian archaeologist Pletneva argues that the disappearance of the Tengry-Han-Amulets in the Khazar burials of the 9th-10th centuries is a prove of the spread of Judaism in Khazaria:



> Как замечает С. А. Плетнева, в ходе археологических исследований было засвидетельствовано исчезновение солярных амулетов, посвящённых Тенгри-хану, и, согласно её предположениям, это произошло из-за усиления иудаизма, который вытеснил из каганата «централизованный феодальный культ бога неба»
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Распространение_иудаизма_в_Хазарии_по_данным_археологии



The Soviet scientist Artamonov also agreed that Judaism was the dominant religion of Khazaria.
Artamonov mentions the compulsive conversion of some pagan tribes from North Caucasus.
After Stalin told him to shut up, he had to change his mind.

It is obvious that the rulers want to convert everybody into their own religion.

The same phenomenon was documented in Yemen, where Arab kings converted to Judaism and then forced all their subjects to convert to Judaism, too.

So Khazaria is not the only example, the conversion of Arab pagans in Yemen to Judaism happened a bit earlier.

Many Arab pagans, who converted to Judaism in Yemen, moved to Middle Asia (today Uzbekistan) and then to Khazaria, that is also well documented.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> When you go to the Jewish Ency they spell it Chazars, why do you think there were do many Jews in Ukraine and Russia.



Well, you only have to look at different Jews.

Some of them have blue eyes and blond hair and look like typical North Europeans.
Some of them look like typical Mongolians.
Some of them look like typical black Africans.
Some of them look like typical Arabs.

Some of them look like a mixture of many different races.

And many of them look like a mixture of the population of North Caucasus (North Caucasus was part of Khazaria) and Europeans, and these "mongrels" are called "Ashkenazi".

Some uneducated people believe that Ashkenazi are the real Jews and that real Jews have to look like Ashkenazi.

Only Ashkenazi Jews have Kazarian-Armenian noses and often white skin, because they intermixed with Slavs.

The real Semitic people do not have big Armenian noses, have they?

Do Arab girls do a "nose job"?
Are they unhappy with their noses?

No, only Ashkenazi girls are unhappy with their Khazarian-Armenian noses:



> There comes a time in every young Jewish woman’s life when she must face a very serious dilemma: Nose job or used car? It’s a tough choice and I wouldn’t wish it on my worst enemy. One means the freedom of travel, the other means the freedom to not look so Jewish.
> 
> Advertisement



Well, Ethiopian or any other oriental Jewish girls are quite happy with their Jewish Semitic noses, and what Ashkenazi call "Jewish nose" is in reality a Khazar-Armenian nose.

You will find a lot of people on the territory of the former Khazaria (North Caucasus) with such big noses, but you will not find this nose type among the Semitic people.


----------



## toastman (May 11, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > they claim that there was a mass conversion.
> ...



That's  whole lot of words without saying much. There is no proof of a mass conversion. Just say-so.


----------



## aris2chat (May 11, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > When you go to the Jewish Ency they spell it Chazars, why do you think there were do many Jews in Ukraine and Russia.
> ...



Lebanese, turks even egyptian have a wide variety of features.
how many were raped by the greeks of romans?  How many were taken as slaves?  How many married outside the faith?
Some clung desperately to marry within their faith but some did not.  Judaism has a variety of level and sects from ultra orthodox to reform.  Jews existed on nearly every region of the world.
Not all europeans look the same, nor all africans, so why should all jews be identical?


----------



## Hossfly (May 11, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Jewish communities in Europe and the Middle East share many genes inherited from the ancestral Jewish population that lived in the Middle East some 3,000 years ago, even though each community also carries genes from other sources — usually the country in which it lives.
> ...


It's amusing to see the anti-Semites constantly bring up this thing about Europeans not being Jews.  This is brought up all the time that you can bet on it and win.  However,  Art, it was your Nazi ancestors who were the ones busily murdering millions of people who didn't fit their standard of racial superiority..  By the way, did you know that the poster girl for being a pure Aryan was Jewish?  The Nazis' faces would have turned red if they knew of this.  Ask all your NeoNazi friends what they think about dem apples.

Jewish woman who was Nazi poster child I had the last laugh - Telegraph


----------



## Penelope (May 11, 2015)

Jew is not a race. Christianity is not a race, nor is Muslim. They want it to be race as they want a jewish state, how racist is that.  Since jews refer to themselves as Semites they are descendants of Shem.

We must never forget Stalin Jews:

*And us, the Jews? An Israeli student finishes high school without ever hearing the name "Genrikh Yagoda," the greatest Jewish murderer of the 20th Century, the GPU's deputy commander and the founder and commander of the NKVD.
Yagoda diligently implemented Stalin's collectivization orders and is responsible for the deaths of at least 10 million people. His Jewish deputies established and managed the Gulag system. After Stalin no longer viewed him favorably, Yagoda was demoted and executed, and was replaced as chief hangman in 1936 by Yezhov, the "bloodthirsty *_*http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7...342999,00.html*_


----------



## Hossfly (May 11, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Evidently Art, the anti-Semite, is not up on all the plastic surgery which women want in other Middle East countries.  For all we know, Art himself has a big nose since there are lots of Germans who have them and they aren't Jewish..


----------



## teddyearp (May 11, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> I have no doubts that the Jewish religion would die out.



Correction. I highly doubt that the Jewish religion would have died out.


----------



## teddyearp (May 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> <snip>, but not Jews, they are special and deserve to be worshipped and the "chosen ones" bow down now, and ask a Jew for forgiveness, and then worship there , your doing just fine.



What???


----------



## Hossfly (May 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Fuk ya.


----------



## teddyearp (May 11, 2015)

So, since we are for now on such a side track, who are these folks, or what is their background?:


----------



## Hossfly (May 11, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> So, since we are for now on such a side track, who are these folks, or what is their background?:


They're ogres who guard the bridge and you have to solve a riddle in order to cross?


----------



## toastman (May 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Jew is not a race. Christianity is not a race, nor is Muslim. They want it to be race as they want a jewish state, how racist is that.  Since jews refer to themselves as Semites they are descendants of Shem.
> 
> We must never forget Stalin Jews:
> 
> ...


Pakistan and Iran are both called the 'Islamic Republic' . IS that also racist ?

You have a seriously demented obsession with Jews. WTF does Stalin's Jews have to do with anything?? Please tell your doctor you need new meds !


----------



## Phoenall (May 12, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > There is no absolute proof of the Khazars ever having existed outside of the realms of fiction.
> ...





 The protocols were written by a Russian author  and then altered during the reign of the communists. The islamonazi's got hold and created a whole fiction around them. Compared to the original book it is full of fantasy and make believe.
The author didn't make any claims, that was left to the muslims to do, and like UN res 242 they alter to suit their POV

 As for the dinosaurs  we have fossil records that prove their existence, and it is only religious extremists that deny their existence.
We have no evidence prior to the fictional account of there ever existed a group known as the Khazars.


----------



## Phoenall (May 12, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I have researched the DNA and there is no Jewish DNA
> ...






 Pure FANTASY as the Khazars are not proven to have existed.

 As for genetic studies these have found 2 distinct genetic traits that trace back 4,500 years and show the DNA of two tribes of Jews. One is known as the Cohen gene as it is the most well known and found genetic trait in Jews.


----------



## Phoenall (May 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 If you look you will see that it is the muslims that make that claim, the Jews admit that they have admixtures of genes from many converts and this led to a stronger race. Look at muslim interbreeding and you see the extent of this practise. Then they have the nerve to abandon their deformed children on the state and carry on breeding .

 If you need to ask such stupid questions then you don't know your geography, but why are there so many muslims in Russia ?


----------



## Art__Allm (May 12, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Not all europeans look the same, nor all africans, so why should all jews be identical?



Well, all real Europeans look very similar. This changed only in the last years, after the migration of non-Europeans to Europe.

And European ethnic groups look even more similar.

If Jews were an ethnic group, not a religion, then they would look similar, too.

Jews claim that they are Semites and that they are "returning" to the land of their ancetors, that is why they have to prove that they are really Semites and are really returning to the land of their ancestors.

Europeans do not have to prove anything. They are living on the land of their ancestors, like Palestinians are living on the land of their ancestors.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 12, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> It's amusing to see the anti-Semites...



Why do wanna-be Semites constantly talk about "anti-Semites"?
Can the wanna-be Semites prove that they are really Semites?


----------



## Phoenall (May 12, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Not all europeans look the same, nor all africans, so why should all jews be identical?
> ...






 SO SO WRONG    A Scotsman can be distinguished from an Englishman very easily due to hair colour and complexion. The French look totally different to the Germans and so on. Only a complete racist idiot would say that all real Europeans look similar, the only similarities are those of numbers of arms, legs, eyes and their positions. The Jews have already accomplished that task by showing the majority have the DNA as the Jews of 4,500 years ago. The arab muslims in Palestine that have been tested match to Egyptians, Syrians and Iraqi's showing they are very recent immigrants.


----------



## Phoenall (May 12, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > It's amusing to see the anti-Semites...
> ...







 Because to call doubt on the evidence of them being Jews is anti Semitism

 They already have.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> ...the Jews admit that they have admixtures of genes from many converts and this led to a stronger race.



There are many different Jewish races.
Ashkenazi, Mizrahi, Ethipian Jews and Asian Jews are completely different groups that did not intermix till the creation of Israel.

Sephardic and Ashkenazi Jews who lived in Europe had different communities, different Synagogues, and even different Cemeteries. They never intermixed.

And even in Israel these groups are separated. The white European Jews are hated by dark skinned Jews, and vice versa. They have segregated schools, and the black Jewish women were even treated with Depo-Provera against their will.

White Jewish doctors managed to reduce the fertility of black Jewish women to a minimum, meanwhile the fertility of white Jewish women increased in the last decades.

Is that not a crime, committed by white racists in Israel?









> Israel's health ministry is investigating claims that Ethiopian women are being injected with a controversial contraceptive without their knowledge or consent.
> 
> Thousands of Ethiopian women are said to be receiving shots of Depo-Provera every three months in Israeli clinics. The contraceptive stops menstruation and has been linked to fertility problems and osteoporosis.
> 
> Ethiopian women in Israel given contraceptive without consent World news The Guardian


----------



## aris2chat (May 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



They actually go back to attacks on Napoleon, not jews.  They get remade to suit the hate of each group.  It was fiction and still is.


----------



## Hossfly (May 12, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > It's amusing to see the anti-Semites...
> ...


I stand corrected. "Anti-Semites" is a PC distinction. The correct description is "Jew-hatin' sonsabitches." Thanks for the catch.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Because to call doubt on the evidence of them being Jews is anti Semitism



Nobody denies that they are Jews or Zionists.
But white Jews who hate the native Semites of Palestine, have to prove that they themselves are Semites, before calling real Semites "Anti-Semites".

Can you get my drift?


----------



## aris2chat (May 12, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ...the Jews admit that they have admixtures of genes from many converts and this led to a stronger race.
> ...



The tribes of Israel were scattered across the world by those trying to destroy them.  Like all people they evolved to the condition they live in.  Most faiths like to keep their people to marry within their faith.  Muslims marry muslims, christians marry christians.  It has really only been since globalization that more people have mixed marriages and they have to decide their own way to raise their family.  Many people might believe in the faith of their youth but have found corruption within their church/house of worship.  They reject the manipulation and found their own path to make them better people, not mindless drones being programed.

PS, childbirth and nursing can lead to osteoporosis, leaching the calcium from the bones.  Birth control, not sterilization, can have many benefits short term.  Keeping those not physically, mentally or facially ready for a child is not a bad thing.  When a person is ready to be a parent they can have or adopt a child in a number of ways.  We already have a population growth in the world that is unsustainable.  Limiting or delaying having children is better for the family.  Limiting the number of children a family can have might be widespread around the world some day.  Right now we are running out of the resources from food, to fertile land, to health care and education.  There are not enough jobs and not enough money for social services to help those most in need.  If there is only enough resources for 10 billion people, what will you do with the other 7 billion people?   How will people afford water when it become more precious that gold?  Even if we desalinize and conserve our water, we deplete the oceans and further destroy the planet.  Maintaining a manageable population might have to be our future.  Birth control is being offered and used around the world.  Even good birth control methods are not full proof.  Giving women power over their own body is healthier and safer.  Are you personally going to adopt and care for all the unwanted babies in the world?  Why should you force a women to have children until she is ready?


----------



## Phoenall (May 12, 2015)

No different to what islam does when it ethnically cleanses non muslims from their lands to stop them from breeding is it


----------



## Phoenall (May 12, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Because to call doubt on the evidence of them being Jews is anti Semitism
> ...






 Yes and all you are doing is heaping more proof that you are a NAZI ANTI SEMITI JEW HATER. 

 they have already proven they are related to the Jews of Judea and Samaria of 4,500 years in the past, of course there are a small number that don't match and these are the converts to Judaism


----------



## Art__Allm (May 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> No different to what islam does when it ethnically cleanses non muslims from their lands to stop them from breeding is it



What?

The white Jewish doctors stopped many black Jewish women in Israel from breeding.

Don't you see the difference?

If white and black Jews were feeling like one single ethnic group, why would white doctors be eager to destroy the fertility of black Jewish women, speak to reduce the number of black Jews in Israel?


----------



## Art__Allm (May 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> they have already proven they are related to the Jews of Judea and Samaria of 4,500 years in the past



Well, all people on our earth are related in some degree to each other, but this does not give some crazy people a special right to kick out the natives, because some of their ancestors presumably lived in some land 4,500 years ago.

First Europeans migrated from Africa many thousands years ago.
Does that mean that Europeans can "return" to Africa, and kick out the native Africans?

If somebody decided to "return" to some land after 4,500 years, and kick out the native population, he would be put into the loony bin.

But Zionists did precisely that, and they still get away with it!

BTW, nobody hates all Jews, and nobody is obliged to love all Jews.

The same with Christians or Muslims.

But people who hate Christians and Muslims usually whine about the presumed "Jew-Hate", when the crimes of Zionists are exposed.


----------



## Penelope (May 12, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Dream on, not on your  life.


----------



## Penelope (May 12, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Jew is not a race. Christianity is not a race, nor is Muslim. They want it to be race as they want a jewish state, how racist is that.  Since jews refer to themselves as Semites they are descendants of Shem.
> ...



Look it up. I am a little tired of doing your homework for you.


----------



## Phoenall (May 12, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > No different to what islam does when it ethnically cleanses non muslims from their lands to stop them from breeding is it
> ...






 Yes but you don't, the muslims just kill them in cold blood. At least the Jews allow them to live


----------



## toastman (May 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Look what up ?? It was a rhetorical question !


----------



## Art__Allm (May 12, 2015)

toastman said:


> Pakistan and Iran are both called the 'Islamic Republic' . IS that also racist ?



So Israel is a theocratic country, like Pakistan or Iran?

Wow!



Next time the controlled media tells us that Israel shares "our values", I will refer to your quote.



BTW, are Jews a religious group, like Muslims, or an ethnic/racial group?

Everybody can become a Muslim, but Zionists claim to have a "special ancestry" that gives them (due to their presumed bloodline) special right to "return" to a country after 2000 years, because they claim that their ancestors stem from this country, and they believe that they have the right to kick out the native population of this country.

It seems that Zionists do not care a lot about the religion, they care more about their supposed bloodline.

The Muslims do not care about their bloodline, everybody can become a Muslim.

So how can you compare Israel with theocratic Muslim states?


----------



## Penelope (May 12, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Look up Stalin Jews. Or stay ignorant.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Yes but you don't, the muslims just kill them in cold blood. At least the Jews allow them to live



What Muslims?

*Do you to tar all Muslims with the same brush?*

If somebody would tar all Jews with the same brush, Zionists would cry and whine, and call this "Jew-Hate".

BTW, Muslims and Christians lived in piece for many centuries, till the Zionists started their support of radical Muslims, started their false flag operations to instigate hate between these religious groups.

There were and still are huge Christian communities in Egypt, Syria and other Muslim countries, and there are still about 40 000 Jews who live in Iran.

So your talk about Muslims killing Christians or Jews is just the usual Zionist Hasbara.


----------



## toastman (May 12, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Pakistan and Iran are both called the 'Islamic Republic' . IS that also racist ?
> ...



Wow, you have SERIOUS issues with reading comprehension !

Nowhere in my post did I compare Israel to any Muslim states. I was merely referring to the fact that Iran and Pakistan are also referred to as the Islamic Republic of, just like Israel is sometimes referred to the Jewish State of. So if she considers the latter to be racist, then the Islamic Republic of should also be considered racist.

Basically, I'm showing her that she is a biased hypocrite.


----------



## toastman (May 12, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Pakistan and Iran are both called the 'Islamic Republic' . IS that also racist ?
> ...



"but Zionists claim to have a "special ancestry" that gives them (due to their presumed bloodline) special right to "return" to a country after 2000 years, because they claim that their ancestors stem from this country, and they believe that they have the right to kick out the native population of this country."

Every religion has its share of extremists. But most Jews do not feel that way and yes, you can become Jewish by converting.


----------



## toastman (May 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I already know about that, but you brought it up when it had NOTHING to do with the post you were quoting.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 12, 2015)

toastman said:


> and yes, you can become Jewish by converting.



Yes, of course!

Most Ashkenazi are descendants of Khazars and Slavs who converted to Judaism.

Is it not crazy that a group of people, who stem from converts, claims some land as their ancestral land, if this religious group (due to the mass conversion) has nothing to do with people who lived 2000 or 3000 years ago?

Is Zionism not a crazy ideology, that claims their right to a special land due to the supposed bloodline of converts to Judaism?


----------



## toastman (May 12, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > and yes, you can become Jewish by converting.
> ...



Just because YOU believe in the Khazar myth, doesn't make it true. There is no proof of a mass conversion. The Khazar myth is simply yet another attack on the Jewish people.


----------



## Hossfly (May 12, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ...the Jews admit that they have admixtures of genes from many converts and this led to a stronger race.
> ...


Art, why don't you admit that you are anti-Semite and be done with it?  It will do you a world of good to get it off your chest.  There are probably many Germans who have the same mind set as you do about the Jews, and that is one of the reasons anti-Semitism is rising in Europe.  It's no use you pretending that you really care about the Arabs.  All you are doing, which is obvious to anyone with brains, is playing "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" game.


----------



## Penelope (May 12, 2015)

toastman said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Read the jewish ency. Not the whole thing, just under Chazars.


----------



## member (May 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Still don't know the difference between your and you're?  Anyhow, if you want to fit into that Hamas hand made special edition suicide vest you asked Teddy to get you, you need to loose some weight, like about 200 LBS at least.






 `I’m just..helpin’ there’s 72 more pages to see if you got it *(*

*)*.


*You’re* - it's just slang/short for = *"You are."* 

  = *"You're" ~~~~> * ALWAYS means *“YOU ARE.”*


….Roudy, *you’re* always dressed so snazzy….



 *you're* -- the lazier way of saying: Roudy, *you are* always dressed so snazzy. <~~~~~ more proper. 

 (without the _*apostrophe*_).




 I can see *you’re* the kind of person that speaks their mind ! 



(the quicker/faster WAY of saying: _*YOU ARE*_). "Roudy, you are the kind of person....etc..."


*Your: *a teacher will have to step in here, *but**:*




 Dude, you should get *YOUR* hair cut…. *(“you’re”* - which is ALWAYS *“YOU ARE”* ~~~~> Doesn’t fit*)*….because: *your* hair is *YOUR* possession.... (_it ain't_:  dude, you should get *YOU'RE* hair cut........(_youse understand, right_)?








I bet *you’re* thirsty now ? sal_u_te … ciao… _andiamo.... 

_


----------



## member (May 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Still don't know the difference between your and you're?  Anyhow, if you want to fit into that Hamas hand made special edition suicide vest you asked Teddy to get you, you need to loose some weight, like about 200 LBS at least.



_*"meant the blacks you saw. But since your a traveler..."*_

...oh *penelope* pitstop....

sorry, 

 there was no quote Roudy.... *Your* _first _sentence it made me think it was you....

now i get it, *You're* very capable of good-english - and then some ! _hee _


----------



## Hossfly (May 12, 2015)

member said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Still don't know the difference between your and you're?  Anyhow, if you want to fit into that Hamas hand made special edition suicide vest you asked Teddy to get you, you need to loose some weight, like about 200 LBS at least.
> ...


*Roudy*


​


----------



## member (May 12, 2015)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



*"For you and other members of your DISCREDITED Possee,to make judgement on me is totally absurd........Being it is you Fuckers that HATE Muslims and everyone else ....for that matter...."*

I'm just saying - It's not/never/ever the *'human being*' themselves (it's...'something else' - the culture in them/behind them/on them/with them......  -- it's complicated).

FOR EXAMPLE:






*Scientists at Keck Measure Farthest Galaxy Ever*
MAY 5, 2015 (*Present Day*)

*"Maunakea, Hawaii* – An international team of astronomers, led by Yale and the University of California, Santa Cruz, pushed back the cosmic frontier of galaxy exploration to a time when the Universe was only five percent of its present age. *The team discovered an exceptionally luminous galaxy more than 13 billion years in the past* and determined its exact distance from Earth using the powerful MOSFIRE instrument on the 10-meter Keck I telescope at the W. M. Keck Observatory in Hawaii. These observations confirmed it to be the most distant galaxy ever measured, setting a new record."





...back on planet earth:













there's a MILLION IMAGES OF all different kinds of......Brrrrrrrr.  But at least (unlike_ them and t_hem) - i don't want to hurt nobody, even though, i may not care for ....things.  Certainly not HATE like ...these rotted (icehole, hamas, al queda, *etc*).  souls.


_you know what i mean? *(yeah, this is normal).*_


----------



## member (May 12, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






*"... Alright then British(is that,English,Irish,Welsh or Scottish) Ziomatic Shit ................Pull in Britain means "TO PULL A CHICK ie TO FIND A CHICK TO FCUK" don't know where you live..............but I reckon you tried to soften what you meant........It won't work because I know better..."*

you should calm down with this....vulgarity.   *It's too raunchy.*

plus - how about not being too -- _snockered _ 

 when u come by here.

*PLUS*...the friggen "monitor" 

 - please.  Sh_hh_hhh. 







don't you have a crocodile to wrestle or something.


----------



## Roudy (May 12, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Got that on my safari trip to Tanzania.  You like?


----------



## Phoenall (May 13, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Pakistan and Iran are both called the 'Islamic Republic' . IS that also racist ?
> ...






 No they are islamonazi terrorist nations that should be eradicated.

 Do so and be seen as an ignorant RACIST that hates the Jews

 Both and also a culture. take away the violence and arrogance from islam and they would be the same. But you miss the whole point if Pakistan and Iran can be addressed as Islamic republics then why cant Israel be addressed as it legally is the Jewish nation. No racism or apartheid in that as this is what it was called by the UN in 1949, who changed their charter to reflect this


----------



## Phoenall (May 13, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 Look up INTERNATIONAL LAWS and still be a RACIST IDIOT


----------



## Phoenall (May 13, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Yes but you don't, the muslims just kill them in cold blood. At least the Jews allow them to live
> ...






 Only the ones that follow the commands in the Koran

 You and your ilk do, and then hide it behind the RACISTS favourite word Zionists.

 BTW muslims lorded it over every subjugated peoples they enslaved, and treated them as objects. The only peace was that enforced by Islamic sharia law. There have always been radical muslims, Mohamed the false prophet was the first of many. So as you can see terrorism, violence and blood lust are all part of islam and can not be removed because of the commands in the Koran. Any muslim that denies this is a LIAR

Try again as the Christians in Egypt are being ethnically cleansed and have lost 50% of the populating in recent years, Syrian Christians are down to 10% of their numbers of 2010. As for Iran the numbers of Jews is about 8,500 and is rapidly dwindling from a maximum of 100,000 prior to the Islamic revolution in 1979.



My factual data that shows Christians are being ethnically cleansed from the M.E. because the islamonazi's cant impose their mantra so have had to turn it around is based on facts and Christian testimony.

 You lost the argument as soon as you used the RACIST NAZIS favourite phrase  Zionist hasbara.


----------



## Phoenall (May 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## Linkiloo (May 13, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Because to call doubt on the evidence of them being Jews is anti Semitism
> ...


 No they don't have to prove a thing. Marr, and then Hitler, did that for them.


----------



## Linkiloo (May 13, 2015)

toastman said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


 Yep. This discredited story is of no significance.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 15, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> No they are islamonazi terrorist nations that should be eradicated.



Sound like hate speach to me.


----------



## Phoenall (May 16, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > No they are islamonazi terrorist nations that should be eradicated.
> ...





Only when taken out of context, which you seem to do a lot


----------



## Challenger (May 19, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


...but the wheel of time/history never stops turning. In the future someone will doubtless post, "Yep the Palestinians were knocked down for a while and now they are one of the most successful countries in the world. What goes around comes around!"


----------



## toastman (May 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Somehow, I doubt that.


----------



## Challenger (May 19, 2015)

toastman said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



I wonder if Romulus Augustulus thought the very same thing.


----------



## mrjingles (May 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


----------



## mrjingles (May 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


----------



## mrjingles (May 19, 2015)

If you want to free Palestine you need to get rid of the arabs first


----------



## Humanity (May 19, 2015)

mrjingles said:


> If you want to free Palestine you need to get rid of the arabs first


----------



## mrjingles (May 19, 2015)

Can you tell us where this fictional Palestine is? If you could create this entity now, where would its borders be?


----------



## Phoenall (May 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








 More neo Marxist fantasies beause you cant live in the real world. Just where will the Palestinians get the money to fill their leaders Swiss bank accounts and also invest in the countries success. Will it be from the stolen property of the Jews when they finally outnumber them 1 billion to 1..........................


----------



## danielpalos (May 19, 2015)

i think my solution is better.


----------



## teddyearp (Aug 7, 2015)

Necropost.

I posted my photo report here:

teddyearp s 2015 Israel trip US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## theliq (Aug 9, 2015)

Rookie by name,Rook


mrjingles said:


> If you want to free Palestine you need to get rid of the arabs first


Rookie by name,Rookie by Mental Ability!!!!!!


----------

